# Game of Thrones S4 (spoiler free thread)



## Pingu (Mar 30, 2014)

yeah i know the spoiler free bit will last about 2 posts...

well looking forward to this.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 30, 2014)

Almost finished rewatching S3 in preparation, although having a baby two weeks ago has made this more tricky.  Just got the Red Wedding and the aftermath to get through.  I am unreasonably excited about having more GoT!!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 31, 2014)

Are the books still being written,  or are they going to eke out existing material at the expense of pace?


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Are the books still being written,  or are they going to eke out existing material at the expense of pace?


The first 5 books have been written, and roughly coincide with seasons 1-5 of the TV series. Book 6 (The Winds of Winter) is still being written, and is expected to be out this year or next. The 7th and final book (A Dream of Spring) has no ETA.


----------



## strung out (Mar 31, 2014)

The next book definitely won't be out anytime this year - his publisher has said 2015 at the earliest, but who knows really?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 31, 2014)

At tthis rate the show will end up with the actors ending up like Bugs Bunny hen he runs óff the page' and the artists hand has to appear on the blank screen behind him, drawing in a background while he impatiently taps his foot on the floor!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> At tthis rate the show will end up with the actors ending up like Bugs Bunny hen he runs óff the page' and the artists hand has to appear on the blank screen behind him, drawing in a background while he impatiently taps his foot on the floor!


The producers of the show have been briefed by George R R Martin, as to major plot points etc for the whole story. So it is possible that the TV series will overtake the books.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 31, 2014)

There are only two major plot points:

1. Everyone dies horribly.
2. arya becomes Queen of Westeros.

(Those aren't spoilers, to be sure )


----------



## Pingu (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Mar 31, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> The producers of the show have been briefed by George R R Martin, as to major plot points etc for the whole story. So it is possible that the TV series will overtake the books.


Which will be fucking shit


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 31, 2014)

strung out said:


> Which will be fucking shit


I agree, but GRRM won't be rushed


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2014)

this thread is a usurper of the other existing thread


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> this thread is a usurper of the other existing thread


 
Bring me his head.

EDIT - I thought I started the other thread, but turns out it was firky, weird.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> this thread is a usurper of the other existing thread




this is the one true thread. 

beware threadslayer...


----------



## Pingu (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> this thread is a usurper of the other existing thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Pingu (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## mrsfran (Apr 1, 2014)

S4 ep 1 arrives on my desk on Friday. You all better be nice to me...


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 1, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> View attachment 51265


and with any luck he'll meet the same end as Ned


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 3, 2014)

A recap of series one through three...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 5, 2014)

Game Of Thrones: the travel guide.
*http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2014/apr/05/game-of-thrones-westeros-travel-guide*


----------



## agricola (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, that was magnificent.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 7, 2014)

agricola said:


> Well, that was magnificent.



argh I can't find it


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 7, 2014)

A good start to the season


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2014)

torrenting ftw


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2014)

good episode, I've missed it these last few months..


----------



## girasol (Apr 7, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> A recap of series one through three...




  That has made me even more determined to NEVER watch it.   Thanks for sharing.  Is that music the same style they use for the series?  That kind of overblown orchestral fest puts me right off too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 7, 2014)

downloading now!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2014)

Arya is a straight up badass


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2014)

forty-three minutes before I can watch it??!!  Damn the internet for being so slow...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 7, 2014)

enjoyed that 



Spoiler: spoiler!



We're being drip fed little bits of Arya revenge to keep us happy, aren't we?


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2014)

oooh, tasty start.  just kept getting better and better


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the thing that some book readers thought might happen the at the end of last series has now happened and if so what was it, and if not SHUT UP.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

'Lots of people name their swords.'
'Lots of CUNTS.'
That wasn't in the book!


----------



## Dooby (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't remember what bits are in the book, and know they've mixed some up time wise and obviously missed bits out but it was all very exciting!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 7, 2014)

Apparently i can read the future.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 7, 2014)

In the books (spoiler) but in the tv show (spoiler) but of course that will mean (massive spoiler) in series 5 or 6 and who knows what will end up happing to (mega spoiler patched together from internet conjecture).


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> 'Lots of people name their swords.'
> 'Lots of CUNTS.'
> That wasn't in the book!


made me LOL, that.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 7, 2014)

Edited due to stupidity.

Sorry


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh you fucking cunt.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 7, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Edit that FFS! <edited to remove actual spoiler>


except i didn't realise it was a spoiler until you said that, so thanks. (i though he was just confused about the end of S3).


----------



## Dooby (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I thought Edit killed edit ?


No


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 7, 2014)

Santino said:


> Oh you fucking cunt.





spanglechick said:


> except i didn't realise it was a spoiler until you said that, so thanks. (i though he was just confused about the end of S3).


Sorry!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 7, 2014)

so much for a spoiler free thread, well done all ffs


ETA , not all, just a couple , but yeah cheers


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2014)

just watched it again with mrs b. so much fun



Lo Siento. said:


> Spoiler: spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We're being drip fed little bits of Arya revenge to keep us happy, aren't we?


she _enjoyed _that, didnt she?


----------



## Dooby (Apr 7, 2014)

I have such impotent fury directed at George Rrrrr for not getting a fucking move on with those damn books. ANGRY

I bought my kindle purely for them. I have now had to sully it with proper literature an all.


----------



## belboid (Apr 7, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> A recap of series one through three...



they just showed this on Newsnight


----------



## Dooby (Apr 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> they just showed this on Newsnight


I've just watched it through twice to cling onto it! I hated it when the books stopped and now the telly programmes stopped. I'm not good with loss...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 7, 2014)

Sandor Clegane stole the opening episode for me with a magnificent performance.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2014)

the thing with people bitching about George RR Martin taking ages to finish a book makes a weary man sigh. I followed Wheel Of Time and the author died on me before it was done. I followed Dune and the authors wife died and he never wrote again. This is what happens. 



they die before the thing is done then some hacks get hold of the notes and issue forth a travesty.

You'll feel my pain, you'll all feel it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2014)

Waiting for a fat old man to finish a book before he dies. That's gotta be a metaphor for something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Waiting for a fat old man to finish a book before he dies. That's gotta be a metaphor for something.



christmas


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

It's gonna get well memed:


----------



## JimW (Apr 8, 2014)

Not sure "You're a bit of a sword-namer" could catch on as a euphemism, but I might try. Chuckled again watching the clip.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

but you should name your sword if you are going to take one and use it. I would call mine Chargrin


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

also I just realised that the sword and the use therof is a 'thing' in this episode. From valyrean steel to a needle.


----------



## Supine (Apr 8, 2014)

The hound is badass! Great episode.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Edit that FFS! It hasn't happened yet


I haven't read the books!

If that was a spoiler it was accidental, plus that was my recollection of the end of last season after he shot Gareth from the office.

"Crow has shot the Warg"

"Elf is about to die"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> also I just realised that the sword and the use therof is a 'thing' in this episode. From valyrean steel to a needle.



The episode is called 'two swords' I think. 

You had Daario and Grey Worm's sword-holding contest as well.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I haven't read the books!
> 
> If that was a spoiler it was accidental



Why don't you just delete the post as you were asked to?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells & fishfinger

Yes , would you both please delete your posts?  before you piss anymore people off.

If you're not sure about stuff, there is a spoiler thread, even better there are a few recap shows out there. ( in fact all previous series are out there )

( or even read the books yourselves )

Thanks ever so much.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I haven't read the books!
> 
> If that was a spoiler it was accidental, plus that was my recollection of the end of last season after he shot Gareth from the office.
> 
> ...


stop playing the cunt and edit the fucking post


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Why don't you just delete the post as you were asked to?


why didn't you ASK me, like normal people do? I didn't spoil anything. I have no idea what happens in the books because, for the second time, I haven't read them!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> stop playing the cunt and edit the fucking post


Piss off.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> why didn't you ASK me, like normal people do? I didn't spoil anything. I have no idea what happens in the books because, for the second time, I haven't read them!



I did ask you as have others but you choose to make a song and dance about it.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Piss off.


you wouldn't last two seconds in Westeros


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> you wouldn't last two seconds in Westeros



You wouldn't last two minutes in Waitrose



Dexter Deadwood said:


> I did ask you as have others but you choose to make a song and dance about it.


You didn't. Get over yourself.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> except i didn't realise it was a spoiler until you said that, so thanks. (i though he was just confused about the end of S3).


It wasn't a spoiler. I haven't read the books.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

On this thread, are we allowed to talk about what's happened only after it's shown on Sky Atlantic on Monday night?


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You wouldn't last two minutes in Waitrose.


why would I want to?  

You cocked up. Be man enough to admit it and say sorry, even if it was accidental. Fuckssake


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> On this thread, are we allowed to talk about what's happened only after it's shown on Sky Atlantic on Monday night?


only fair, imo. It's not exactly a long wait.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> why would I want to?
> 
> You cocked up. Be man enough to admit it and say sorry, even if it was accidental. Fuckssake


oh give over. You wouldn't last two seconds in Azeroth.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> On this thread, are we allowed to talk about what's happened only after it's shown on Sky Atlantic on Monday night?



That's about right, i usually download it from TPB monday morning, i suspect many others do the same.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> oh give over. You wouldn't last two seconds in Azeroth.


i hope you never start watching a series any of us have already seen


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2014)

Why not post/read spoilers on the Song of Ice and Fire thread if that's what you want to do and leave this one spoiler free until after it's aired on Sky that is.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Lea said:


> Why not post/read spoilers on the Song of Ice and Fire thread if that's what you want to do and leave this one spoiler free.


because that would require reading the books and knowing what happens.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Enjoyed the banter between Jaime Lannister and Joffrey. Also thought Price Oberon made an impressive appearance.
Some of the acting seems subtly different, the facial expression, the in jokes between characters. Ser Dontos is one of my favourite minor characters and was a bit disappointed by his appearance in the Godswood. 

Perhaps it's just me readjusting from the books and the long wait since season three.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells well do us all a favour and read them, or watch the last 3 series again in order to stop you from asking questions that could be pretty spoilery.

Youre not helping yourself out here are you ?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It wasn't a spoiler. I haven't read the books.


But unwittingly you appear to have given something away.  If you deleted it, no one else would have to find that out.  


Obv, fishfinger really needs to edit too.


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe someone should start a separate spoiler allowed thread for the TV series. Then everyone could post to their heart's content.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> because that would require reading the books and knowing what happens.



It's not about having read the books or not. You may well be an awesome person in real life but here is a pro tip; it's not all about you.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Lea said:


> Maybe someone should start a separate spoiler allowed thread for the TV series. Then everyone could post to their heart's content.


what, with spoilers from the books?  And one with spoilers from the show, and then a third spoiler three! hmmm


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> But unwittingly you appear to have given something away.  If you deleted it, no one else would have to find that out.
> 
> 
> Obv, fishfinger really needs to edit too.


Isn't it lucky that i did edit then.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Isn't it lucky that i did edit then.


Fab.  What are you cross about, then?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's not about having read the books or not. You may well be an awesome person in real life but here is a pro tip; it's not all about you.


If you want me to edit something then ASK me. I'm not a mind reader!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Fab.  What are you cross about, then?


I don't appreciate people jumping down my throat because someone recognised that a question I asked about the end of the previous episode happens to be, by unfortunate happenstance, a spoiler for something that subsequently does happen.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If you want me to edit something then ASK me. *I'm not a mind reader!*



You seem to have trouble reading the thread as well, you were told several times and only belatedly deleted.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread needs dragons.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I don't appreciate people jumping down my throat because someone recognised that a question I asked about the end of the previous episode happens to be, by unfortunate happenstance, a spoiler for something that subsequently does happen.


funnily enough. no one else here 'appreciates' spoilers, So it's basic human decency to say 'sorry' when you drop one, no matter how accidentally


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 8, 2014)

Lea said:


> Why not post/read spoilers on the Song of Ice and Fire thread if that's what you want to do and leave this one spoiler free until after it's aired on Sky that is.



I don't think people should post any spoilers at all. What if you don't have sky? Or a DVD player in 2015? Really this thread should remain 100% spoiler free.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> funnily enough. no one else here 'appreciates' spoilers, So it's basic human decency to say 'sorry' when you drop one, no matter how accidentally


 
In fairness, how is he to know if it's a spoiler if he hasn't read the books?

What you're basically saying is nobody can post any of their theories / speculation about upcoming plots, even if they are 'Unsullied' 

Fishfinger's post was the problem and incorrect in any case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I don't think people should post any spoilers at all. What if you don't have sky? Or a DVD player in 2015? Really this thread should remain 100% spoiler free.


And content-free


----------



## Supine (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This thread needs dragons.



I thought that about some of the books


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I don't think people should post any spoilers at all. What if you don't have sky? Or a DVD player in 2015? Really this thread should remain 100% spoiler free.


What, 100% spoiler free? Like, I can't even ref things that happened episodes ago?  That's a bit [redacted], isn't it? Like I couldn't even say that [redacted] has been [redacted]?


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> In fairness, how is he to know if it's a spoiler if he hasn't read the books?
> 
> What you're basically saying is nobody can post any of their theories / speculation about upcoming plots, even if they are 'Unsullied'
> 
> Fishfinger's post was the problem and incorrect in any case.


but once he knew it WAS a spoiler, then he should have corrected. We can all fuck up, no biggie, its the childish refusal to go 'oops, sorry' that annoys.

I mean, I know who Jon Snows mum was, but you wont see me telling anyone.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, it's early days and there is a lack of thread discipline but there is no need to send for Grey Worm yet.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> And content-free



You should be able to discuss Game of Thrones Series 4, but not anything that happens in it, in case people haven't seen it yet, or anything that might happen in it. And absolutely no reference to the books at all whatsoever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> You should be able to discuss Game of Thrones Series 4, but not anything that happens in it, in case people haven't seen it yet, or anything that might happen in it. And absolutely no reference to the books at all whatsoever.


I am assuming you jest


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> but once he knew it WAS a spoiler, then he should have corrected. We can all fuck up, no biggie, its the childish refusal to go 'oops, sorry' that annoys.
> 
> I mean, I know who Jon Snows mum was, but you wont see me telling anyone.


But now I know that Jon Snow's mum is someone significant. Thanks.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> You should be able to discuss Game of Thrones Series 4, but not anything that happens in it


so that'd just be the title then?  Except they include the location of stuff that happens, so not even that. Hmmm, tricky one...


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> But now I know that Jon Snow's mum is someone significant. Thanks.


No you dont! You just know he isn't Jesus. Oh no, He was born of a woman too, who was it that wasnt??


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> but once he knew it WAS a spoiler, then he should have corrected. We can all fuck up, no biggie, its the childish refusal to go 'oops, sorry' that annoys.


 
But that's ridiculous, he didn't know (I'm taking his assertion that he hasnt read the books at face value).

And your other point is much worse, I'd edit that


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> No you dont! You just know he isn't Jesus. Oh no, He was born of a woman too, who was it that wasnt??



It's gotta be someone significant, or why would you have retained that info? SPOILER!!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Like Jaime and his hand, let's all just forget this horrible nightmare and try to move on with our lives.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Jon Snow kills Cathy Newman?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> so that'd just be the title then?  Except they include the location of stuff that happens, so not even that. Hmmm, tricky one...



You should have the decency to put the titles of episodes in spoiler code


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 8, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> But that's ridiculous, he didn't know (I'm taking his assertion that he hasnt read the books at face value).
> 
> And your other point is much worse, I'd edit that



Yeah and by saying it was a spoiler when he didn't know it was a spoiler made it a spoiler of course. Of course I am not saying it is a spolier, or isn't a spolie, incase people draw any conclusions from my statement that may in some way impare their viewing of Game of Thrones. Especially when xxxx dies. Probably. Or not.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 8, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> It's gotta be someone significant, or why would you have retained that info? SPOILER!!!



Is there any way in which, even without reading spoilers, Jon Snow's mum wouldn't be significant? Ned Stark promised to tell him who she was. I also got some hints when he first joined the free men that his mum might have been one of them, but that may just be me; the Ned Stark's statement definitely counts. Also, in fantasy genres with unknown parents of major characters they're always significant.


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2014)

The most obvious solution to Jon's parenthood is



Spoiler: I haven't read any of the books so this is just a guess



His mum is Ned's sister, and his dad is Robert Baratheon


----------



## Supine (Apr 8, 2014)

The first rule of Game Of Thrones thread club - don't talk about Game Of Thrones


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2014)

Spoiler: Stating the obvious



More boobs will be revealed in this season!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2014)

all this has got me wanting to watch it all from the beginning again 


espicailly that last post


----------



## toggle (Apr 8, 2014)

Santino said:


> The most obvious solution to Jon's parenthood is
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



there's more than a few suggestions of various women ned met during the war, servants etc, but the main rumour seems to be ned's sister and the mad king, i reckon if it's going to be revealed, then they will go for that one, it's more interesting.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 8, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> You should be able to discuss Game of Thrones Series 4, but not anything that happens in it, in case people haven't seen it yet, or anything that might happen in it. And absolutely no reference to the books at all whatsoever.


 
I didn't know there were books you bastard!


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there's more than a few suggestions of various women ned met during the war, servants etc, but the main rumour seems to be ned's sister and the mad king, i reckon if it's going to be revealed, then they will go for that one, it's more interesting.


I ain't reading that.


----------



## toggle (Apr 8, 2014)

Santino said:


> I ain't reading that.



some of the options have been discussed before, there's a mention of one of ned's girls on the hunting trip he took with robert. I think another was discussed in the books on arya's travels. and you're partly right for one of the other options.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

I've read the books and I can't remember if Jon Snows mum is a person of import.

I do have a habit of skim reading Crow bits though because theres every chance you'll end up reading a bit from Sam Tarly's viewpoint and if you think he's an annoying bastard in the show try spending five minutes looking at westeros through his eyes


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I've read the books and I can't remember if Jon Snows mum is a person of import.
> 
> I do have a habit of skim reading Crow bits though because theres every chance you'll end up reading a bit from Sam Tarly's viewpoint and if you think he's an annoying bastard in the show try spending five minutes looking at westeros through his eyes



I ended up liking Sam Tarly but hated Brandon Stark and Jojen Reed and stilll do.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

What about what's his name new haircut, can we mention that?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2014)

The Joffrey statue shown during the Margery / Brienne scene made me lol quite hard (did he commision it the next day? )

Plus everything the Hound said or did -
"What the fuck's a Lommy?"

"Of course you named your sword"
Arya - "Lots of people name their swords"
"Lots of cunts"

And his version of the Joker's trick from The Dark Knight, not _quite_ as elegantly done


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What about what's his name new haircut, can we mention that?


 Not watched the new episode yet. Will try to watch it tonight. Who has had a haircut? Blimey! That will be one heck of a spoiler! How many inches did he have cut off? Did he have it coloured?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

Lea said:


> Not watched the new episode yet. Will try to watch it tonight. Who has had a haircut? Blimey! That will be one heck of a spoiler! How many inches did he have cut off? Did he have it coloured?


Listen, don't blame me if your curiosity gets the better of you



Spoiler: Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



Guardian


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What about what's his name new haircut, can we mention that?


fuck the haircut, what about the bloke with the complete face change??!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

I was so fooled by the new haircut i thought it was a replacement actor and spent the entire episode evaluating their performance, which i liked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> fuck the haircut, what about the bloke with the complete face change??!!


Who?


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who?


Daario Naharis


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who?


 
Daario Narharis, douchey bloke who fancies Dany, they replaced the actor


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> Daario Naharis


Oh, one of the dull desert people
No wonder I didn't notice!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

Jaime Lannisters acting is subtly different. The louche arrogance is gone. Theres flashes of it but it feels forced. Thats good, shows the actors skill. Cos losing a hand as a consumate master of swordsmanship is bound to knock your ego out of whack


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Listen, don't blame me if your curiosity gets the better of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Crikey a shave as well! You could have warned me! You're just like Jon Snow. What a b******d!


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

From the Guardian link 


> Game of Thrones villain Jaime Lannister may be a terrible person, but he has always had excellent hair. Part Disney prince, part 90s boyband, it's the sort of mane that men fear and women want to run their hands through – or at least it was. Episode one, series four, and Lannister's floppy thatch has been replaced, without any explanation, by Nick Clegg's haircut from the 'I agree with Nick' era. Game of Thrones fans are used to lead characters being killed off, suddenly, but this latest tonsorial butchery is portentous indeed


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, one of the dull desert people
> No wonder I didn't notice!


he looked potentially interesting when he was played by Ed Skrein (with appalling hair), the new blokes far too pretty.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

if we are going to call '(wo)man of the match' for this episode then I'mafraid Tywin Lannister takes it again. With the hound as close second.


----------



## Lea (Apr 8, 2014)

i always thought that Jaime Lannister looked a bit like the dastardly Prince in Shrek.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

That scouser from the kings guard managed to land a plumb job on the crows disciplinary committee.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> he looked potentially interesting when he was played by Ed Skrein (with appalling hair), the new blokes far too pretty.


Oh I thought the old Daario was like a pantomime horse lumbering onto the screen reading his lines off his sleeve, no wonder they got rid of the twat. I'm prepared to like anyone who isn't him.
In other good news, I thought Tormund Giantsbane died at the end of the last series by falling off the wall, which was a bit of a shocker as it doesn't happen in the books but happily its just that I'm a moron and he is back being the most beautiful character on the show, after Cersei, and him with the new haircut has shunted down the list coz of the new haircut. I'm starting to realise that a good head of hair is something of a primary sexual characteristic to me..


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

No one ever tells me I look like HIM.

Anthony Worrall Thompson. Check.
Chris Evans. Check.
Todmor Giantsbane. Nope.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Apr 8, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed that. Wishing my weeks away again now though.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No one ever tells me I look like HIM.
> 
> Anthony Worrall Thompson. Check.
> Chris Evans. Check.
> Todmor Giantsbane. Nope.


You gotta let it grow..


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

oh, I notice that Michael Williams was specifically invited to the season premier showing in yankeeland.  Which makes the Hound's 'a man's got to have a code' line _definitely _a reference back to The Wire.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

the 'OMG scarface man and his boys are cannibals' bit was a tad overplayed I feel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, I notice that Michael Little was specifically invited to the season premier showing in yankeeland.  Which makes the Hound's 'a man's got to have a code' line _definitely _a reference back to The Wire.


Do you mean Michael K Williams? Who played Omar Little?


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you mean Michael K Williams? Who played Omar Little?


maybe...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

is daaaaaaario naharis the same as the bloke who is some master assasin and killed a few people for arya.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> is daaaaaaario naharis the same as the bloke who is some master assasin and killed a few people for arya.


naah.  probably


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the 'OMG scarface man and his boys are cannibals' bit was a tad overplayed I feel.


I'm just glad that bag didn't contain what I feared it might.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm just glad that bag didn't contain what I feared it might.




a cock and balls?

The head of a major character?

Mr t's collection of gold chains?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 8, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> What about what's his name new haircut, can we mention that?



no


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> a cock and balls?
> 
> The head of a major character?
> 
> Mr t's collection of gold chains?


Nothing so tasty. Nor is it Generation Game for the Insane 

No, children.

This is HBO + Game of Thrones. I feared the worst.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Nothing so tasty.
> 
> No, children.
> 
> This is HBO + Game of Thrones. I feared the worst.


Santa?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 8, 2014)

Dooby said:


> Santa?


I think Santa's list in Westeros would be a rather one sided affair.

"and you young jaime what do you want for christmas?"


----------



## smmudge (Apr 8, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Daario Narharis, douchey bloke who fancies Dany, they replaced the actor



Oooh that's what happened. I did wonder 'who the fuck is this guy?' But then I wonder that about most of the characters so it didn't seem that unusual.


----------



## Lea (Apr 9, 2014)

Just watched it. Thoroughly enjoyed it. As predicted 



Spoiler



there were boobs!


. Loving the Hound character. Liked it when he saved Sansa from a fate worse than death in the last season and his part in this episode. That Arya, 



Spoiler



she's a blood thirsty little thing!


 Can't wait to watch the next episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

both Maisie Williams and Isaac Hempstead-Wright are now too old to play Arya and Brann.
All the children really.
But I suppose that cannot be avoided.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2014)

lol at Cersie giving it the 'you weren't here' to Jaime. Aye cos while he was away you murdered your husband, destroyed house stark and had your son put on the iron throne.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm only on season 2 but I'm reading this thread as I've promised my husband I won't watch any without him but I need more info! 
I feel a bit giddy from my sneaking around the internet trying to find out what happens.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> both Maisie Williams and Isaac Hempstead-Wright are now too old to play Arya and Brann.
> All the children really.
> But I suppose that cannot be avoided.


Wasn't the young stark king meant to be 15 or 16?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> but you should name your sword if you are going to take one and use it. I would call mine Chargrin


sword namer


----------



## zenie (Apr 9, 2014)

Kanda tells me that Asia has the whole of season 4 to buy on DVD in shops!!!  life is so unfair


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 9, 2014)

zenie said:


> Kanda tells me that Asia has the whole of season 4 to buy on DVD in shops!!!  life is so unfair


 
I think he might be pulling your leg a tad


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

On the naming of swords i'm with Sandor Clegane.
But, if i did have a sword and i had to name it, i would call it Chomsky.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2014)

zenie said:


> Kanda tells me that Asia has the whole of season 4 to buy on DVD in shops!!!  life is so unfair


It'd be everywhere if that was true, Asia isn't on Mars.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> On the naming of swords i'm with Sandor Clegane.
> But, if i did have a sword and i had to name it, i would call it Chomsky.


 
"Mr Tickles" I think, for the extra humiliation level.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm with the hound on the naming thing, and would extend it to people who name their vehicles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

Or refer to any inanimate object as 'she'. Why are they never 'he'?
Meet my bicycle. He's called Brian.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Or refer to any inanimate object as 'she'. Why are they never 'he'?
> Meet my bicycle. He's called Brian.


they often are, men name things femaley, women maley - tho not as often. Cos they're not as daft.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 9, 2014)

My bicycle is called "Freedom Silverwind Hannah"


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> they often are, men name things femaley, women maley - tho not as often. Cos they're not as daft.


All boats are shes for some reason


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> All boats are shes for some reason


traditionally all vehicles are 'she'.  but - yeah - cunts.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> All boats are shes for some reason


I dont think the Bismarck, or the Graf Spee were. Just an english thing (maybe a bit wider) - because boats, like women, cost so much


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> I dont think the Bismarck, or the Graf Spee were. Just an english thing (maybe a bit wider) - because boats, like women, cost so much


I'm sorry, what?  

Like - what the *actual* fuck did you just write?


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> Like - what the *actual* fuck did you just write?


it is one of the reasons quoted!  That and something to do with bustles. I doubt they were the original reasons


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 9, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I'm sorry, what?
> 
> Like - what the *actual* fuck did you just write?


buying a seafaring boat is very expensive.
as is buying a woman that you can sail across an ocean.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 9, 2014)

I imagine it stems from when boats were dedicated to goddesses


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> it is one of the reasons quoted!  That and something to do with bustles. I doubt they were the original reasons


thing is, unless you actually quote something, it's just you writing offensive sexist crap on the internet.  And even then, why would you quote offensive sexist crap?


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> thing is, unless you actually quote something, it's just you writing offensive sexist crap on the internet.  And even then, why would you quote offensive sexist crap?


because it IS the modern excuse! Scary I know. You're right tho, I should have stuck it in quotes


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2014)

I call my bike sharon so balls to you all


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler



There is a whopping clue in Ep.1 of Series 4. which no one on this thread has picked up on yet....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 10, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> There is a whopping clue in Ep.1 of Series 4. which no one on this thread has picked up on yet....


The necromancer is actually Sauron?
I fucking knew it!


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The necromancer is actually Sauron?
> I fucking knew it!


 
The necromancer is Dotty's bike?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/26952051



> "Raise a glass of Dornish wine. Game of Thrones is renewed for seasons five and six," the show posted on its official Facebook page. It added: "Send a raven and spread the word across the realm."



Hardly a surprise but very pleasing nonetheless


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 10, 2014)

Badgers said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/26952051
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a surprise but very pleasing nonetheless


If only books 6 and 7 existed!


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 10, 2014)

Got (SWIDT?) to be the most slam dunk renewal of a series ever


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> There is a whopping clue in Ep.1 of Series 4. which no one on this thread has picked up on yet....


 
Spoiler code it!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 10, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Spoiler code it!



Apologies - I have done so!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 10, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whopping clue in Ep.1 of Series 4. which no one on this thread has picked up on yet....



Is it about Cersei?


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Apologies - I have done so!



No, I meant the clue


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 10, 2014)

I have already said too much, that kind of material is too dangerous for this thread.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 10, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have already said too much, that kind of material is too dangerous for this thread.



PM me then. I neeeeeeeed to knowwwwwww


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2014)

My no Internet situation is starting to grind.


----------



## sptme (Apr 10, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whopping clue in Ep.1 of Series 4. which no one on this thread has picked up on yet....



I haven't read the books. Here is my guess:


Spoiler: Spoiler



Yhe scene between Sansa and Sir Drunken Fool was over played. So I'm guessing the necklace is of some importance. Is is magical, protective, does it glow when orks come near? Can in tame dragons or kill night walkers?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

If you're worried about spoilers, don't go to the Guardian website.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If you're worried about spoilers, don't go to the Guardian website.


have they spoilered last nights episode?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> have they spoilered last nights episode?


massively.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2014)

twats.
I'm going to have to do work all day now, instead of dicking about on the internet


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If you're worried about spoilers, don't go to the Guardian website.


Or Washington Post.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

House Guardian

_Those who spoil._


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

would that be the article starting '*Spoiler alert: this article relates to season four, episode two'??*


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2014)

belboid said:


> would that be thwe article starting '*Spoiler alert: this article relates to season four, episode two'??*


 
That's not all it says, but yes.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

Well, that was an interesting episode.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2014)

I have it on my laptop. But I have to wait until my gf gets home to watch it.

OR DO I?!?!?!?!?! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Ahem.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2014)

YES! ITS GoT DAY AGAIN!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

Just watched it.  OMG it's brilliant!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

*"Look! Here come's the pie!"*


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

Is that 



Spoiler



Joffrey


 singing during the credits?


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigur Ros


----------



## Dandred (Apr 14, 2014)

That scene was so much better in the book. 

Seemed like a very poor interpretation.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 14, 2014)

Dandred said:


> That scene was so much better in the book.
> 
> Seemed like a very poor interpretation.



Martin scripted it himself, so it isn't strictly an interpretation.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

Ranu said:


> Martin scripted it himself, so it isn't strictly an interpretation.


Of course it is. Actors and the director interpret the screenplay.  What we see has a lot more creative input than just what the words on the page give us.  

It's why no two productions of Hamlet are the same.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 14, 2014)

What I meant was, it's a portrayal rather than an interpretation.  When people produce Hamlet they are interpreting Shakespeare's words and meaning; he's not around to question what he meant or how he wanted the work to look.  With Martin screenwriting his own material he's not interpreting anything, he's showing us exactly how he intended the work to look.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 14, 2014)

Ranu said:


> What I meant was, it's a portrayal rather than an interpretation.  When people produce Hamlet they are interpreting Shakespeare's words and meaning; he's not around to question what he meant or how he wanted the work to look.  With Martin screenwriting his own material he's not interpreting anything, he's showing us exactly how he intended the work to look.



So where were the pig and dog? Also Tyrion's come backs were poor, he ripped him apart in the book.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't ask me, ask Martin.  His choices.


----------



## sptme (Apr 14, 2014)

Yay, excellent! I've been waiting for that particular ending to an episode for ages.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

Dandred said:


> So where were the pig and dog? Also Tyrion's come backs were poor, he ripped him apart in the book.


Tbh, love Tyrions comebacks as I do, that would have been the wrong place to make them. And Tyrion knows it too- he likes his head being atop his shoulders.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone saying that XXXXX is horribly XXXXXX will be spoiling the episode


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 14, 2014)

You mean the episode that hasn't been broadcast on UK TV yet?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2014)

Any episode.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Anyone saying that XXXXX is horribly XXXXXX will be spoiling the episode


aah, c'mon.  i think we all know that Theon is horribly acted by now


----------



## xenon (Apr 14, 2014)

Not seen it yet. Been saving it. I can't watch one at a time and can't wait til I get hold of ep 2. So re-watching end of S3, and S4 E1 tonight

Bring on the trauma. (again.)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

Crispy said:


>


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> http://londonjazzcollector.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/louisbalfourjazzclub-nice.jpg


Don't you mean?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

great episode, good ending was wanting that sort of thing to happen for a while, didn't expect it this ep.

Makes me eager for much more


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn't see that coming, the boring build-up paid off.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2014)

Very satisfying


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2014)

Not satisfying enough for my girlfriend.



Spoiler



"The little cunt didn't suffer enough"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

spoiler tag that mate


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 14, 2014)

Only one winner in episode two of this Game of Thrones.



Spoiler



Joffrey all day long, what a pyrrhic pigeon.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoiler: from episode 2



ok - so it was clearly dame diana rigg who did it, right?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

has it been on in the uk yet ?

if not , less spoliery please ( ive already seen it but you know.... )


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> spoiler tag that mate


i think late on the evening of broadcast is fair enough to be spoiler tag free, no?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

in a spoiler free thread lol ?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> has it been on in the uk yet ?
> 
> if not , less spoliery please ( ive already seen it but you know.... )


9pm mondays on sky, google tells me.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> spoiler tag that mate



I thought I did. Damn phone


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> in a spoiler free thread lol ?


last week we were discussing stuff about the hound etc, openly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

ok cool ,just didnt want anyone getting berated for it 

tbf i watch it at 3am on a Monday morning so it makes no odds to me


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Spoiler: from episode 2
> 
> 
> 
> ok - so it was clearly dame diana rigg who did it, right?





Spoiler



Ser Dontos, I reckon. Not a lone gunman though.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoiler



a number of possibilities, surely, but Majorie's mum or is it gran must be favourite?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Olenna : "what kind of monster murders a man at a wedding?"


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> has it been on in the uk yet ?
> if not , less spoliery please ( ive already seen it but you know.... )


I'm glad i watched it earlier and avoided reading press reviews and even clicking on this thread 

I think it's super nice to worry about other people viewing pleasure, btw.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 14, 2014)

They do such a good job of adapting the books.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

to be honest im not super nice at all, just didn't want a massive derail which i might well have indeed started


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 14, 2014)

So does that mean 



Spoiler



marjory is now in chargery?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

I dont think its going to be that simple. Although I did initially think that.



Spoiler



Joffrey has a younger brother


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So does that mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



marge in charge!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

I do feel slightly embarrassed that I clapped gleefully at the end of this ep.

 Still no one was in to hear me, yet here I am admitting it to the internets


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dont think its going to be that simple


It never is in this show 
Haven't read the books and don't want to. This is great fun all by itself


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoiler



http://io9.com/game-of-thrones-this...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I do feel slightly embarrassed that I clapped gleefully at the end of this ep.
> 
> Still no one was in to hear me, yet here I am admitting it to the internets


My daughter and I high-fived.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dont think its going to be that simple. Although I did initially think that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who we suddenly saw an awful lot of for the first time!

Just rewatched it, and there are so many great bits, little prefigurings and wonderful little glances. I dont trust Bron. Or Bran. I'm not sure which it is.

But, surely it'd be far too obvious that 



Spoiler



Diane Rigg


 did 



Spoiler



it


----------



## J Ed (Apr 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Tyrion (((((((


----------



## xenon (Apr 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i think late on the evening of broadcast is fair enough to be spoiler tag free, no?



Fuck no. Yeah I've read the books etc but still only just downloading ep2. Not everyone's got cable you know.

e2a I realise this thread would be entirely pointless if we couldn't discuss the shows.  But I dunno. Maybe a couple of days before getting into unspoilered details.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2014)

its been on tele, so we don't have to bother with the spoiler code, right?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 14, 2014)

xenon said:


> Fuck no. Yeah I've read the books etc but still only just downloading ep2. Not everyone's got cable you know.


but its been available to download since 4am.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2014)

xenon said:


> Fuck no. Yeah I've read the books etc but still only just downloading ep2. Not everyone's got cable you know.
> 
> e2a I realise this thread would be entirely pointless if we couldn't discuss the shows.  But I dunno. Maybe a couple of days before getting into unspoilered details.


Dial-up?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 14, 2014)

xenon said:


> Fuck no. Yeah I've read the books etc but still only just downloading ep2. Not everyone's got cable you know.
> 
> e2a I realise this thread would be entirely pointless if we couldn't discuss the shows.  But I dunno. Maybe a couple of days before getting into unspoilered details.


i don't have sky.  but as joustmaster (a true GoT name) says, it's been available for dl all day.  If you know you're late to the party, stay away from the thread.  I have other telly threads sometimes, when i've been out and not been able to keep up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 14, 2014)

First thing i do on a monday morning is fire up Vuse and download GoT from TPB.


----------



## belboid (Apr 14, 2014)

on the Mad Men threads we previously established that it was fair enough unspoilered after it had been shown on british tv. which for MM means wednesday nights. So at least it's no real wait at all with GoT.  

I never look at the MM thread until I've seen the episode tho. Just common sense I'd have thought


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2014)

We had this with Breaking Bad.  

Posts after an episode has been on in the UK is reasonable.

Come on...we really want to talk about this!


----------



## xenon (Apr 15, 2014)

Alright. I'd just watched ep1 minutes before coming back on to this thread so was a bit eh, what, not yet... I don't actually know when it airs in the US just know it's available   Monday night on 'tweb. 

So spoiler for stuff not aired but everything else fine. OK.

Anyway yeah great end to ep1. Arya and the Hound are 2 of my favourite characters. nice to see a bit of proper vengence laid down. 
"I understand if any more words come pouring out of your cunt mouth, I'll have to eat every chicken in this room."
:d


----------



## smmudge (Apr 15, 2014)

I feel sorry for margery. I don't think the next king is going to want to risk marrying her. she'll never be the queen


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2014)

sic semper tyrannis


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> We had this with Breaking Bad.
> 
> Posts after an episode has been on in the UK is reasonable.
> 
> Come on...we really want to talk about this!




its almost like there should have been an invented bit of xenforo coding that lets you talk about stuff





Spoiler: red wedding



Joffrey choking at his own wedding via a poisoning (or is it) seems a poor recompense for the beheading of ned and the murderation of the starks in general. In some ways Jaime being so low, a man who defined himself through swordcraft, thats more punishment than death. He's got to live it now


----------



## xenon (Apr 15, 2014)

Because of things


Spoiler



I'm erring towards Jofferey having been poisoned by Varys. Possibly conspiring with or having been influenced by Oellenna Tyrell. I can't remember if it was in earlier eps or more so in the books but they seem to have a knowing chat at some point.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2014)

you are waaay off. Varys means it when he says 'for the good of the realm'


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i don't have sky.  but as joustmaster (a true GoT name) says, it's been available for dl all day.  If you know you're late to the party, stay away from the thread.  I have other telly threads sometimes, when i've been out and not been able to keep up.


For the night is dark and full of torrents.

I'm guessing the sequence at he beginning of ep1 foreshadows the theme of this season. With Dany being told she won't be able to control the dragons in time, is this this season about the loss of power and control?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 15, 2014)

The way they made that thing happened was quite good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoiler



I think it was Cersei


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Cersei


Initially I thought it was the woman from the avengers. But I started thinking the same thing as you, today.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think it's Cersei. She genuinely loves her children (and nobody else). It's definitely Oleanna - Margery is more than willing to be married to a monster, but Oleanna knows how well that would turn out. 

That death was far too quick. Also too soon - he is a great baddy. 

I'm starting to find Reese Bolton's torture a bit much; I m might have to start leaving the room while those bits are on. (We record it then watch it, to avoid the ads).


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoiler



you should just fast-forward those bits


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Just a few asides, i thought the acting was seriously better in episode two, episode one may have been re-adjust from the books but nonetheless i think the style is different almost as if they all know, this is our moment. I can forgive them that if it is well executed.

Tyrion found some form since episode one, but he is considerably better in the books. Cersei had a strong second episode, Jamie was steady and consistent. I like the Red Viper and he for me is the epitome of the change i detect. 



Spoiler



During the wedding feast did anyone else notice Pod's reaction to the female acrobat and her fanny shot?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 15, 2014)

Blimey! That is all.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2014)

of cousre, the marriage has not been consummated.  Which is becoming something of a theme for Margery.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

I think by wednesday we should all be able to speak spoiler free but then the tread title would need changing. We are just going to make it up as we go along. Then someone new to the thread will post and blow that etiquette out of the window; but we will deal with that clash of swords when we come to it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm conflicted. In my mind, Cersei has the most to gain - she knows her son is a psychopath who hates women and will certainly kill her one day, and if her younger son becomes heir she gets to play queenie for another decade or so. At the same time, we know the fool (who surely has no further connections to the Lannisters) is involved somehow and suspected last week that the necklace he gave Sansa would be relevant sooner or later. I smell sorcery of some kind.

On a side note, Joffrey's outfits have been impressing me. Anyone know where I might aquire such garments?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

About Joffrey.


Spoiler



I was shocked when Joffrey died in the book and disappointed because he is such a cruel buffoon


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm conflicted. In my mind, *Cersei has the most to gain* - she knows her son is a psychopath who hates women and will certainly kill her one day, and if her younger son becomes heir she gets to play queenie for another decade or so. At the same time, we know the fool (who surely has no further connections to the Lannisters) is involved somehow and suspected last week that the necklace he gave Sansa would be relevant sooner or later. I smell sorcery of some kind.
> 
> On a side note, Joffrey's outfits have been impressing me. Anyone know where I might aquire such garments?



You might think that but i could not possibly comment on the Lannister House off Cards.


----------



## xenon (Apr 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you are waaay off. Varys means it when he says 'for the good of the realm'




That's precisely why he might have done it. 

OTOH praps he just choked as a result from  some genetic weakness as the product of incest.


----------



## xenon (Apr 15, 2014)

hmm Cersei, yes. Good points.


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> of cousre, the marriage has not been consummated.  Which is becoming something of a theme for Margery.


which would leave her three to marry the kings younger brother - just like a certain other famous king who's been popular lately.

But it does raise the issue of why Oleanna would move now, after Margery had been knocked up, fine. But as it is, she has no status.

It's not Cersei. Nor Tyrion, obviously. Ser wotsisname, the Fool acted far too quickly, but I dont see how he could (unless it's actually in the pie). It has to be Oleanna.


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2014)

oh, and not only is it the last we'll see of Joffrey, it's also the last we'll see of Jack Gleeson, who has decided full-time acting is not for him

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...g-after-game-of-thrones-season-4-9258777.html


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Loving the guess work


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think by wednesday we should all be able to speak spoiler free but then the tread title would need changing.


episode under discussion can be had after it's been shown, SPOILERS would be owt from people who've read the books


----------



## Supine (Apr 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, and not only is it the last we'll see of Joffrey, it's also the last we'll see of Jack Gleeson, who has decided full-time acting is not for him
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...g-after-game-of-thrones-season-4-9258777.html




I now like him. Respect


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> episode under discussion can be had after it's been shown, SPOILERS would be owt from people who've read the books



That's a good basic rule that only needs a deadline from episode airing and some self discipline from those on dial up.


----------



## belboid (Apr 15, 2014)

5 seconds


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> 5 seconds


sounds about right to me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> 5 seconds



Your sword must be made from Valyrian Steel.
With a practice sword, i say tuesday.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Your sword must be made from Valyrian Steel.
> With a practice sword, i say tuesday.


why tuesday?
Its on Sunday night in America, and most people watch it in the UK between 8am and 10pm on Monday, depending on their media preference.

I want to talk about it as soon as I have watched it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

Ser Dontos, who i loved in the books, is poorly acted so far. I'm hoping for an improvement.


----------



## strung out (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone else notice Sigur Rós as the minstrel band playing The Rains of Castamere at the wedding?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd say 10pm Monday is fair game [of Thrones] for posting without tags.

Then everyone knows where they stand and if you're late to download or whatever you know to stay the fuck away from the thread until you've caught up.  I'm sure this is how other threads work.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2014)

strung out said:


> Anyone else notice Sigur Rós as the minstrel band playing The Rains of Castamere at the wedding?


I bloody knew they were someone.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 15, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> why tuesday?
> Its on Sunday night in America, and most people watch it in the UK between 8am and 10pm on Monday, depending on their media preference.
> 
> I want to talk about it as soon as I have watched it.



I download it on a monday morning as a torrent and watch the same day. We don't all have access to subscription tv, i don't own a tv. I am not alone. Waiting one day is not unreasonable. Also those that have not had access to the episode should show restraint. 

If the thread title says spoiler free it ought to be spoiler free. 
My personal opinion is that we just talk about it freely on this thread with a title change and adhering to belboid comment 



belboid said:


> (sniped) .....SPOILERS would be owt from people who've read the books


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I download it on a monday morning as a torrent and watch the same day. We don't all have access to subscription tv, i don't own a tv. I am not alone. Waiting one day is not unreasonable. Also those that have not had access to the episode should show restraint.
> 
> If the thread title says spoiler free it ought to be spoiler free.
> My personal opinion is that we just talk about it freely on this thread with a title change and adhering to belboid comment


i also don 't have subscription telly.  i suspect most people don't.  it's completely possible to have downloaded and watched it by 10pm on monday, though.


----------



## xenon (Apr 15, 2014)

strung out said:


> Anyone else notice Sigur Rós as the minstrel band playing The Rains of Castamere at the wedding?



belboid mentioned this yep.

Don't they have any other songs in Westeros though. Rians of Castlemere and the Maid and the Bear. Incidentily, in S3, that was a bit odd that punk version in the middle of the episode.


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2014)

I thought the spoiler free bit of the thread title only referred to book spoilers.

By having two tiers of spoilers (those from the series and those from the books), you're never sure exactly what is contained within the spoiler tags.

Doesn't really bother me as I've read all the books, though I do like to be surprised by the TV show so was annoyed to have Joffrey's death in this episode spoiled while reading the book thread earlier


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> *I'd say 10pm Monday is fair game [of Thrones] for posting without tags.*
> 
> Then everyone knows where they stand and if you're late to download or whatever you know to *stay the fuck away from the thread until you've caught up.*  I'm sure this is how other threads work.



I can roll with that.
We need to talk about it (the episode)
You said it more forthright than i was confident to, fuck wednesday and tuesday. spanglechick has it correctish. 11pm (coughs) but i was almost right with tuesday.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i also don 't have subscription telly.  i suspect most people don't.  it's completely possible to have downloaded and watched it by 10pm on monday, though.



TBF I think it was only me that had a minor moan yesterday. But that was down to my timing. I watched ep 2 immediately fater and as far as I'm concerned, fair enough. Talk about it 10PM Monday night. I will use spoilers where I think book knowledge might be interfearing. As much as by inadvertently revealing what isn't known as overtly mentioning future incidents.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2014)

as far as i am concerned  - a spoiler is something said by someone who has read the books  that gives things away that haven't been on tv.
whether it be letting it slip that Joffrey come back as a cyborg, or simply saying talking about a character in the future.

It is hard not to click on the thread on monday mornings, before I have watched it though


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 16, 2014)

In my mind, Joffrey's death has to somehow be connected to/ know about by Margery and grandma. They were way too calm, considering they knew what a sadistic bastard he is and what he might be capable of when left alone w/ his bride. Something's been up their sleeve the whole time.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 16, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> In my mind, Joffrey's death has to somehow be connected to/ know about by Margery and grandma. They were way too calm, considering they knew what a sadistic bastard he is and what he might be capable of when left alone w/ his bride. Something's been *up their sleeve the whole time.*



Their armies?


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> as far as i am concerned  - a spoiler is something said by someone who has read the books  that gives things away that haven't been on tv.
> whether it be letting it slip that Joffrey come back as a cyborg, or simply saying talking about a character in the future.
> 
> It is hard not to click on the thread on monday mornings, before I have watched it though


Exactly - I say that as soon as an episode is available to watch by whatever means, then it's fair game to talk about.

If you're silly enough to look at this thread before you've seen an episode, then that's your lookout.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 16, 2014)

Does Jaime know Joffrey is his, ugh, son?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Does Jaime know Joffrey is his, ugh, son?


Yes, and he is the father of all 3 of Cersei's children.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 16, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Yes, and he is the father of all 3 of Cersei's children.


And robert never wondered why they are all unfeasibly blond?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> And robert never wondered why they are all unfeasibly blond?


I never asked him.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 16, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I never asked him.



No wonder you were sent to Castle Black!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 16, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Yes, and he is the father of all 3 of Cersei's children.


I guess this is something that was covered in the first series?
There is so much that I have forgotten.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was Tywin. Everyone knows mad kings get usurped.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I guess this is something that was covered in the first series?
> There is so much that I have forgotten.


It has been hinted at on many occasions, including the 1st season.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I guess this is something that was covered in the first series?
> There is so much that I have forgotten.


Aye, it was. That's why we know about it now. Series 1 was basically Ned Stark Investigates before he died for their sins.
Wait, or was that Jesus. Yeah, Jesus was the Chief Detective.
Or was that the Bible? I've not really read it but isn't it a series of detective stories or something?

Actually, saying that, HBO should do their version of the Bible. Every episode would have people fucking things up all over the place and at the end God would show up and be all "Oh for fucks sake! Smite! Smite! Smite!"

What was the question again?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 16, 2014)

just had a conversation with someone at work who has managed to pretty much spoil this season for me


----------



## Mation (Apr 16, 2014)

Dandred said:


> That scene was so much better in the book.
> 
> Seemed like a very poor interpretation.


I thought it was great, despite loving it in the book.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2014)

It's obviously not Tyrion. To do it in public, when Joffrey made him pour his wine in front of everyone? That would be stupid beyond belief. It wouldn't even work as a double bluff. Cersei just accused him because she hates him.

The last cup was in front of Oleanna when he picked it up. She wants to save Margery from herself. No doubt about that at all.



xenon said:


> TBF I think it was only me that had a minor moan yesterday. But that was down to my timing. I watched ep 2 immediately fater and as far as I'm concerned, fair enough. Talk about it 10PM Monday night. I will use spoilers where I think book knowledge might be interfearing. As much as by inadvertently revealing what isn't known as overtly mentioning future incidents.



I'd really prefer it if you didn't put book spoilers in this thread at all. Other people keep putting TV-show stuff in spoiler boxes even if they don't need to, so I wouldn't know what I was clicking on. They also sometimes just show up spoiled on phones. I think there's another thread where you can discuss the book.


----------



## Santino (Apr 16, 2014)

I've had evidence pointed out to me (elsewhere on the internet) from episodes 1 and 2 that pretty much nails who did it and how.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2014)

There was a regular season 4 thread that seems to have died, that one basically said all future spoilers (book or TV) in tags (with a decent notation to distinguish them), everything shown on TV is fair game immediately after it airs.

Surely this is the only sensible way of doing it?

Anyway, great episode, both Jack Gleeson and Peter Dinklage were fantastic in their various scenes. I particularly liked the brief moment of Joffrey not being a dick (as he is meant to be charming when he tries), but as soon as the sword came out he immediately reverted back 

I knew it was coming, but the build-up was very good, a few times when he spat food / wine out of his mouth and I leaned forward in expectation, only for him to be fine . Particularly during the 'war of the 5 kings', in which Renly was riding the Loras-lookalike and Stannis riding Melisandre  

But when the moment finally came, they didn't disappoint, how good was that make-up?  We actually cheered 

In other news, Oberyn still giving great snark "Hello", (Tyrion) "Hello?", "Not you" *heads straight for contortionist* , and slyly threatening Tywin and Cersei to their faces 

Finally - Bran can see the past through the weirwood trees? Bring on some juicy flashbacks and hopefully more Sean Bean, etc scenes!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2014)

past present and future iirc


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> past present and future iirc


 
True, I just want a Rebellion flashback to be honest, Fat Bob in his heyday with a gigantic warhammer and a Ned-led showdown with the Kingsguard at the ToJ.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I guess this is something that was covered in the first series?
> There is so much that I have forgotten.



The book Edard discovers John Arin was reading wherein it described heredity. The Gold yealds before coal.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2014)

Ah remember the good old days where a programme was shown once on TV and if you missed it you missed it. No one ever worried about spoilers. In fact you asked people who'd seen it what had happened so that you'd be clued up for the next episode.

No we have Recorders, Second Chance, Internet (both legitimate and dodgy). Often people seeing episodes from the US before they've been aired here.

To avoid spoilers you have to avoid the internet, radio and even the news media (TV and papers) talking about it.

Then there is us pesky book readers with our years ahead knowledge.

So I think we need 

1. Book readers thread
2. Schedule 1st airing watchers thread
3. Early watchers thread
4. Catch up watchers thread

Or we could have 1 thread and people could just suck up the fact that they shouldn't read a thread until they've seen the latest episode and book spoilers should be in book spoiler titled spoiler code.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Or we could have 1 thread and people could just suck up the fact that they shouldn't read a thread until they've seen the latest episode and book spoilers should be in book spoiler titled spoiler code.



Totally agree. If you aint got the willpower, then its yer own fault!!

But, book spoilers should be discussed in the book thread. Not everyone who watches the TV show has read the books. Only the TV show should be talked about on this thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2014)

maybe by season six the 'spoiler code' might have bedded in and just be used appropriately. I mean, its only been there for about five years, so I realise others may not have cottoned on to this startling new invention yet


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Totally agree. If you aint got the willpower, then its yer own fault!!
> 
> But, book spoilers should be discussed in the book thread. Not everyone who watches the TV show has read the books. Only the TV show should be talked about on this thread.



I'd agree if it wasn't for the fact that every time i post in the book thread no one answers because they are all in this thread instead.


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> every time i post in the book thread no one answers because they are all in this thread instead.


start a fight on it then, that always draws them in


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> maybe by season six the 'spoiler code' might have bedded in and just be used appropriately. I mean, its only been there for about five years, so I realise others may not have cottoned on to this startling new invention yet


A whole thread of spoilered posts is kinda pointless though. Might as well restrict talk to certain threads


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A whole thread of spoilered posts is kinda pointless though. Might as well restrict talk to certain threads




well yeah, I think discussion after the show has aired is fine likes, but if you are going to bring in book chat of a spoilerish nature then use the code imo


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2014)

Even on a book thread we have issues with people who have read only as far as the current TV series or as far as the last TV series versus those who have read them all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Even on a book thread we have issues with people who have read only as far as the current TV series or as far as the last TV series versus those who have read them all.


The book thread is for those who have read them all or care not about encountering spoilers


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A whole thread of spoilered posts is kinda pointless though. Might as well restrict talk to certain threads



could you please have the decency to put this in spoiler code


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Ah remember the good old days where a programme was shown once on TV and if you missed it you missed it. No one ever worried about spoilers. In fact you asked people who'd seen it what had happened so that you'd be clued up for the next episode.
> 
> No we have Recorders, Second Chance, Internet (both legitimate and dodgy). Often people seeing episodes from the US before they've been aired here.
> 
> ...



Nah, just one TV thread, with open discussion after the UK airing, and one TV+book thread. This is a show where spoilers from the books really could detract from your enjoyment of the show, since some of the developments are genuinely surprising.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> could you please have the decency to put this in spoiler code



As requested:



Spoiler



could you please have the decency to put this in spoiler code


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 16, 2014)

That made me smile.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Nah, just one TV thread, with open discussion after the UK airing, and one TV+book thread. This is a show where spoilers from the books really could detract from your enjoyment of the show, since some of the developments are genuinely surprising.



monday nights on sky atlantic is it?


see the airing thing gets hazy. Why cant everyone torrent like me


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 16, 2014)

Monday at 10pm is fair, everyone who's behind exercise some self control


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2014)

The very notion of 'self control' hardly seems in keeping with everything we know about Game of Thrones


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 16, 2014)

back last series when the weird kid from Misfits chopped theon greyjoys cock off, how come he didn't bleed to death


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2014)

he then cauterized it


----------



## rekil (Apr 16, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> In my mind, Joffrey's death has to somehow be connected to/ know about by Margery and grandma. They were way too calm, considering they knew what a sadistic bastard he is and what he might be capable of when left alone w/ his bride. Something's been up their sleeve the whole time.





Spoiler



Watch the bit where Diana Rigg chats with Sansa and gets all touchy feely. (You ain't seen me right?)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 16, 2014)

Spoiler



There are screengrabs linked to from the weekly Guardian blog of the necklace scene. It does appear the Queen of Thorns has removed a stone


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2014)

The above aren't spoilers. We may not have noticed them, but we've all seen them if we participate in this thread.

dot: yeah, I think that's the channel. It's only a day later than US showing times and gives naughty torrenting people a chance to watch it, or just wait. We didn't watch this episode till Tuesday, having recorded it from Sky, so I had the horrendous task of waiting a whole day before posting on this thread.


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2014)

scifisam said:


> The above aren't spoilers. We may not have noticed them, but we've all seen them if we participate in this thread.


mm, they are the kinda thing you only know to look out for if you have read the books tho. It's the thing of someone who knows what is going to happen says '_this _is the important bit' - you know they're right, which takes away the mystery.

Altho in the example given, it was pretty heavy handed anyway, tho I dont quite see how the sleight of hand would work thereafter


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the the bit from the books where it turns out that Jon Snow is in fact Ned's father.

TBH what i'm really waiting for is for the Others to really turn up. The very first episode draws you in with winter zombies coming to get you all etc. 
Thats what i thought Game of Thrones was going to be all about and it hasn't been.


----------



## Lea (Apr 16, 2014)

What is with the Bran story line? Is he going to combat the white walkers all alone and save the day?


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I'm just waiting for the the bit from the books where it turns out that Jon Snow is in fact Ned's father.


Don't be daft, you're thinking of the bit where Arya is Jon Snow's mother!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 16, 2014)

Clues: http://imgur.com/a/LY9b2


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 16, 2014)

Someone's been visiting their Mind Palace!


----------



## rekil (Apr 16, 2014)

HR needs to have a word with those guards. 



Spoiler



And why bother with the necklace at all, unless they're trying to frame Sansa.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 17, 2014)

For a time, that thought did cross my mind. Surely, if they had wanted to poison the king, they could have done so discreetly. Finding a discarded hollowed-out jewel in the bottom of the goblet (though Tyrion doesn't seem to have done so) would be something of a gift to those actually responsible.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 17, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> For a time, that thought did cross my mind. Surely, if they had wanted to poison the king, they could have done so discreetly. Finding a discarded hollowed-out jewel in the bottom of the goblet (though Tyrion doesn't seem to have done so) would be something of a gift to those actually responsible.


maybe it dissolves.  like pearls in vinegar. (does that actually happen?  i got it from "asterix and cleopatra"...)


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> maybe it dissolves.  like pearls in vinegar. (does that actually happen?  i got it from "asterix and cleopatra"...


have googled.  it sorta, kinda works.  takes ages and ages, though and helps if you boil them...

but look!







anyway, the cleopatra legend seems like the sort of thiing that might inspire GoT...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 17, 2014)

for the plot is long and full of errors


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It never is in this show
> Haven't read the books and don't want to. This is great fun all by itself


I have basically been so excited for you to see Joffrey kark it since the red wedding but without able to say anything apart from "you're going to love something that happens!" 

Tommen looked a bit like Joffrey's mini me!

Basically I don't think it's a spoiler to say this whole series is going to be the bollocks  I might watch the first two episodes again today 

Btw, Crispy did some guessing about who did it after we saw the episode. All I could say was "hmmmm, I'm saying _nothing_


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I'm just waiting for the the bit from the books where it turns out that Jon Snow is in fact Ned's father.


Actually this is a question for the thread regarding spoilers. I have a theory regarding Jon Snow's parentage which is not outlined in the books, and the main potential clues are in books already covered, although these subtleties didn't make the TV show. As this is a theory from past (rather than future) information, and one I could be completely wrong about, would it be acceptable for me to ever talk about it on the TV thread? Not that I have any intention to ATM because Jon's not doing very much but you know, theoretically for the future...


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Actually this is a question for the thread regarding spoilers. I have a theory regarding Jon Snow's parentage which is not outlined in the books, and the main potential clues are in books already covered, although these subtleties didn't make the TV show. As this is a theory from past (rather than future) information, and one I could be completely wrong about, would it be acceptable for me to ever talk about it on the TV thread? Not that I have any intention to ATM because Jon's not doing very much but you know, theoretically for the future...


no.

if something hasn't been covered by the tv show, it might be, in a different way, later.

so just shush.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 17, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> no.
> 
> if something hasn't been covered by the tv show, it might be, in a different way, later.
> 
> so just shush.


Right, message understood! Although tbf saying it's "covered" by the books is a bit of an overstatement, it really just is largely idle speculation!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Right, message understood! Although tbf saying it's "covered" by the books is a bit of an overstatement, it really just is largely idle speculation!


off to the book thread with you!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 17, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> off to the book thread with you!


I'm saving myself until he bloody does something again


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm saving myself until he bloody does something again



In series 8 he completes a really hard jigsaw meant for ages 8-10.
Then he fucks the jigsaw.
Then he gets all guilty about it.

No spoiler code because i'm a rebel like that.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

I've started a new book readers thread in the whole of stimuating some actual book talk on a thread people can easily find.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought he swigged the jewel and choked on it. No poison. Bit of a gamble though.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2014)

The poison was probably in it's crystalline (sp?) form, and dissolved when in contact with the liquid / wine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2014)

Why would Oleanna know about Sansa having a necklace with a secret poison jewel? Unless she is in league with Ser Dontos?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would Oleanna know about Sansa having a necklace with a secret poison jewel? Unless she is in league with Ser Dontos?


He's her pawn, of course. It all fits


----------



## veracity (Apr 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, and not only is it the last we'll see of Joffrey, it's also the last we'll see of Jack Gleeson, who has decided full-time acting is not for him
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...g-after-game-of-thrones-season-4-9258777.html



Bit of a shame that, I thought he was an excellent actor. Still, fair dos.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 18, 2014)

I enjoyed the reference to last week's episode when Joffrey was handed the Valyrian steel sword, "A sword such as this should have a name", said Joffrey. I imagined the collective "Cunt!" thought bubble as everyone else watched it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 19, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> The poison was probably in it's crystalline (sp?) form, and dissolved when in contact with the liquid / wine.



Inconceivable!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would Oleanna know about Sansa having a necklace with a secret poison jewel? Unless she is in league with Ser Dontos?



The main problem in my mind is that if the QoT was able to easily remove the stone containing the poison then surely Sansa could have accidently broken the stone off herself earlier and so not worn it to the evening do? Plan's a bit screwed then.



The Octagon said:


> The poison was probably in it's crystalline (sp?) form, and dissolved when in contact with the liquid / wine.


Unless the stone was intended to remain intact and so imply Sansa's guilt?


----------



## Graymalkin (Apr 19, 2014)

If a stone of that size dissolved that quickly then it would have to be quite hazardous for Sansa to wear.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 19, 2014)

Graymalkin said:


> If a stone of that size dissolved that quickly then it would have to be quite hazardous for Sansa to wear.



shh


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2014)

As Lucy Lawless says in the Simpsons "whenever a geek asks me to explain some anomaly....

A wizard did it. "

Yer talking about a world that has dragons. Why should that world's chemistry behave the same as ours?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2014)

Gromit said:


> As Lucy Lawless says in the Simpsons "whenever a geek asks me to explain some anomaly....
> 
> A wizard did it. "
> 
> Yer talking about a world that has dragons. Why should that world's chemistry behave the same as ours?



Well, water does appear to work the same way as the real world in all other scenes, so it should do so when it's a magic poison necklace too. Just because it's fantasy doesn't mean there are no internal rules. 

Perhaps it only reacts with wine though.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2014)

Jackobi said:


> I enjoyed the reference to last week's episode when Joffrey was handed the Valyrian steel sword, "A sword such as this should have a name", said Joffrey. I imagined the collective "Cunt!" thought bubble as everyone else watched it.



Yeah, also the collective orgasm from anyone who regularly finds themselves lost in TV Tropes, they have pages dedicated to 'named' weapons in TV series/movies/games


----------



## emanymton (Apr 20, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Clues: http://imgur.com/a/LY9b2



I caught up with the first two episodes this morning.

Thinking about this, was the scene were they were talking about necklaces for the weeding a hint? At one point I did think it seemed to be an odd scene with no real pay off. Also I am trying to remember was it before or after the scene were Sansa is given her necklace? 

Mind you I half suspect Jamie.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 20, 2014)

Gromit said:


> In series 8 he completes a really hard jigsaw meant for ages 8-10.
> Then he fucks the jigsaw.
> Then he gets all guilty about it.
> 
> No spoiler code because i'm a rebel like that.


I've just completed a jigsaw... Took me just under 6 months and it said 3 - 5 years on the box


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 20, 2014)

Epona said:


> Yeah, also the collective orgasm from anyone who regularly finds themselves lost in TV Tropes, they have pages dedicated to 'named' weapons in TV series/movies/games



And Joffrey decided on the 'widow maker', that was a huge clue that I missed of his forthcoming death, maybe. Perhaps it was a poison sword...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2014)

Widow's Wail. 

/carry on


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 20, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Widow's Wail.
> 
> /carry on



Okay, thanks, I misheard, very similar inference though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 20, 2014)

Have spent the afternoon watching Comic Book Girl 19's epic history vids of the houses of GoT on youtube. Fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Have spent the afternoon watching Comic Book Girl 19's epic history vids of the houses of GoT on youtube. Fan-fucking-tastic




robot is so in the friendzone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

No one's got work tomorrow. Let's all watch it first thing, so we can talk about it here!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 20, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Have spent the afternoon watching Comic Book Girl 19's epic history vids of the houses of GoT on youtube. Fan-fucking-tastic


Her reviews of the first two episodes of S4 are good, too.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> No one's got work tomorrow. Let's all watch it first thing, so we can talk about it here!



I'm working tomorrow


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting certainly, but I stand by my own initial assessment of Cersei and her motives. If forced to choose between power and her children, she'd go with power every time (though I agree with her that she's hideously inept when she has it, and with Tywin that she isn't as clever as she thinks she is) and with Joffrey dead she gets to stay Regent presumably, unless Tywin proclaims himself Lord Protector. When I woke up this morning I had no idea I wanted to scream at Americans about how monarchy works


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2014)

You are assuming Westeros monarchy is the same as modern UK monarchy. This may be a mistake.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 20, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> You are assuming Westeros monarchy is the same as modern UK monarchy. This may be a mistake.



The books are inspired by the English (at the time) monarchy so, unless you've read ahead and are trying to tell me something, I'm not convinced. After Robert's death Cersei is Queen Regent not Queen Regnant. Margery, not having any heirs by Joffrey, is a potential queen dowager at best.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 21, 2014)

With a lack of heir from Joffrey the throne goes to the next in line. 

Tommen. 

Cersei is still queen regent. 

I don't know what that makes Margery. Princess in law?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 21, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The books are inspired by the English (at the time) monarchy so, unless you've read ahead and are trying to tell me something, I'm not convinced. After Robert's death Cersei is Queen Regent not Queen Regnant. Margery, not having any heirs by Joffrey, is a potential queen dowager at best.


I thought Dowager referred to someone on the throne until their heir came of age.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Have spent the afternoon watching Comic Book Girl 19's epic history vids of the houses of GoT on youtube. Fan-fucking-tastic



thank you, never seen this before, thats my morning sorted 

oh and last nights ep weren't bad , but particularly dark at one point


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

Downloading episode 3 now...........
I love TPB; http://proxybay.pw/torrent/10006953/Game.of.Thrones.S04E03.720p.HDTV.x264-KILLERS[rartv]


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2014)

Tommen looks old

i know all the characters are aged up a bit  but  this may change around  some of the  dynamics  including including  how  the tyrells influence him for  example



Spoiler: making the reference more obscure  in case the tag doesn't work



I'm not  sure we will be seeing Ser Pounce  in the TV series


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2014)

That wasn't  a bad episode  but  a little anticlimatic  after the last one.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Downloading episode 3 now...........
> I love TPB; http://proxybay.pw/torrent/10006953/Game.of.Thrones.S04E03.720p.HDTV.x264-KILLERS[rartv]


my preference is eztv


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 21, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That wasn't  a bad episode  but  a little anticlimatic  after the last one.


There's only so many tyranicall little genetic mutant fucklords that can die, even in Westeros.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> my preference is eztv



They are very good.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 21, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Tommen looks old
> 
> i know all the characters are aged up a bit  but  this may change around  some of the  dynamics  including including  how  the tyrells influence him for  example
> 
> ...



I thought this thread was supposed to be free of book spoilers. The spoiler code doesn't work on tapatalk.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2014)

I just  can't keep up with what  is  an isn't  right  for each thread	because  each time it  comes up  there is a mini argument  about  what  is an isn't  right for each thread   so  i thought   this  is  just  what the spoiler   tag is for...


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 21, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I just  can't keep up with what  is  an isn't  right  for each thread	because  each time it  comes up  there is a mini argument  about  what  is an isn't  right for each thread   so  i thought   this  is  just  what the spoiler   tag is for...


I think the "Spoiler Free Thread" bit in the title was a good hint


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2014)

obviously not good enough


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

good episode. It couldn't keep going at its breakneck pace of the first two. I think Dany was a little turned on by Daario's behaviour. Glad that Jaimie has stopped being nice.  And Arya, just


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2014)

Streaming perfectly from here 

Other episodes available too!


----------



## Dooby (Apr 21, 2014)

I now want to be Comic Book Girl 19 after spending several hours today watching her, and I'm not letting the fact I'm 20 years too old, and clearly not her, hold me back.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2014)

I've done much the same, the family epic history stuff is great


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm still pissed that they didn't bother to include Strong Belwas in the TV show.


----------



## Santino (Apr 21, 2014)

That was blatantly a rape.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Have spent the afternoon watching Comic Book Girl 19's epic history vids of the houses of GoT on youtube. Fan-fucking-tastic


Just lost a few hours watching these. Good share!

Is all this stuff she speaks about from the books?


----------



## Dooby (Apr 21, 2014)

Santino said:


> That was blatantly a rape.


I really didn't see it as such. Was expecting to, and really tried to see it as such. Am a bit concerned with myself that being a massive Jamie fan whom I want to run off with Brienne, that it's clouding my judgement :-/


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

Santino said:


> That was blatantly a rape.


which bit?  the blatant rape?


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

Dooby said:


> I really didn't see it as such. Was expecting to, and really tried to see it as such. Am a bit concerned with myself that being a massive Jamie fan whom I want to run off with Brienne, that it's clouding my judgement :-/


dude, be worried


----------



## Santino (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes. The rape during the rape scene.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

I was about to 'like' that post. Then decided not to.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 21, 2014)

Guess I'm such a massive book fan, am seeing it as written.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2014)

Well if she was raped, I say good.   The least she deserves.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 21, 2014)

When I recommend the books to folk who've seen the series the one thing I say is be warned, they're much more rapey - endemic and normalised. Gutted now, am having to absorb this Jaime change. I always watch the episode twice as soon as its been on, don't want to see it again now as a rape. (Yeah I take this programme way too seriously)


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Well if she was raped, I say good.   The least she deserves.



you didn't really just say that, did you?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> you didn't really just say that, did you?


I didn't think Joffrey's murder was cruel, sadistic or long enough, either.

I said it in the context of GoT...so don't start.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 21, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> I didn't think Joffrey's murder was cruel, sadistic or long enough, either.
> 
> I said it in the context of GoT...so don't start.



I don't think that's ever ok to say, even about a fictional character


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't think that's ever ok to say, even about a fictional character


Did you have a problem with the child-murder last week?


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Did you have a problem with the child-murder last week?


No. Some people are cruel enough to deserve to die. It stops their further crimes which would other wise be unstoppable. There is no way that is true for a rape.

I actually just reported your post. There are just some things you fucking know are never justified. Don't be a cunt.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> No. Some people are cruel enough to deserve to die. It stops their further crimes which would other wise be unstoppable. There is no way that is true for a rape.
> 
> I actually just reported your post. There are just some things you fucking know are never justified. Don't be a cunt.


AS far as I'm concerned...Cersei deserves everything she could possibly get...in a GoT context.

If you're stupid enough to twist that into real life....go fuck yourself


----------



## sptme (Apr 21, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Well if she was raped, I say good.   The least she deserves.


For fucks sake! dexter goes on my 'dodgy fucker' list


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't exactly have many doubts left about Dexter. But now we can all be sure I have none.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Well if she was raped, I say good.   The least she deserves.


I think some phrases should _never _be posted here, regardless of any possible context. I believe this is one of them.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2014)

Ooooooonnnnn a lighter note...

I read a theory this morning that perhaps Gillen's terrible accent is deliberate, and that Littlefinger no longer feels the need to try and speak like the lords and ladies of KL?


----------



## Dooby (Apr 22, 2014)

There's a lot of comedy accent slippage. Though I only discovered Pod was Scottish seeing him interviewed. Mind you, he doesn't talk a lot.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2014)

Aaah, dear Poderick. I hope he's not gone for good, he's adorable.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 22, 2014)

As much as I lone Tyrion, his accent is terrible.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2014)

Let me do it, queen!

No way, you're too valuable to me.

Let me do it then!

I can't risk losing you either.

I will do it for you, queen

Absolutely not!

How about me?

Oh alright then.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2014)

TBF he'd easily be replaced


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm still pissed that they didn't bother to include Strong Belwas in the TV show.



They took an opportunity for an epic exciting fight scene and turn it into 10 second blink and you'd have missed it. Big let down.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> TBF he'd easily be replaced *again*



Corrected.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Let me do it, queen!
> 
> No way, you're too valuable to me.
> 
> ...




...yeah but there's clearly chemistry there... so '....alright then...' plus smouldering eyes really means.... _'Prove that you are worthy...'_


----------



## youngian (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Corrected.



Thankyou, dear, that _was _the joke...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Let me do it, queen!
> 
> No way, you're too valuable to me.
> 
> ...



In the book Dany has this conversation in her own head and it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2014)

youngian said:


> View attachment 52550



If only Dontos had sped Sansa away in a white Fiat Uno...


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 22, 2014)

The episode director defended the rape scene by arguing it became consensual, if so it was badly edited.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> The episode director defended the rape scene by arguing it became consensual, if so it was badly edited.


I can kind of see that.


----------



## Santino (Apr 22, 2014)

'As I was halfway through murdering this person, they suddenly committed suicide, m'lud.'

'Case dismissed!'


----------



## youngian (Apr 22, 2014)

Jack Gleeson is certainly an interesting character and I don't think this analysis of celebrity culture is going to get him on the Graham Norton Show. To which Gleeson's response would probably be, thank fuck for that.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> The episode director defended the rape scene by arguing it became consensual, if so it was badly edited.


 
Very badly edited in that case.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

Santino said:


> 'As I was halfway through murdering this person, they suddenly committed suicide, m'lud.'
> 
> 'Case dismissed!'



Wasn't that the police's account of the death of Smiley Culture?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Thankyou, dear, that _was _the joke...



I wanted in and so was underlining the joke.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

raping your sister next to the rapidly cooling body of your son-by-incest


you don't get that shitin Albert Square


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> raping your sister next to the rapidly cooling body of your son-by-incest
> 
> 
> you don't get that shitin Albert Square


Christmas special 2014.
Just you wait and see


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> They took an opportunity for an epic exciting fight scene and turn it into 10 second blink and you'd have missed it. Big let down.


Nah, it was nice and quick. Sword fighting is boring.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2014)

tbf eastenders probably does compete with GoT in death rate/life expectancy stats.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> tbf eastenders probably does compete with GoT in death rate/life expectancy stats.


 
And incest too prob.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

the last incest on eastenders was when that nonce was being a nonce to Whitney.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

years ago


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't watch it except when visiting the folks, but I'm sure they've had their fair share of incest storylines, maybe even more than GOT (which is really only Jaime - Cersei and Craster the Bastard)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Well if she was raped, I say good.   The least she deserves.



I realise I am a bit late here but fucking hell. All the more shocking for it to come out on an otherwise lighthearted thread. . 'in the context of GoT' indeed.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I realise I am a bit late here but fucking hell. All the more shocking for it to come out on an otherwise lighthearted thread. . 'in the context of GoT' indeed.



Cersei crimes are numerous. From incest to killing babies to killing kings.

If she was beaten up in jail would we be arguing that its wrong for her to get compensation from the state?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Cersei crimes are numerous. From incest to killing babies to killing kings.
> 
> If she was beaten up in jail would we be arguing that its wrong for her to get compensation from the state?


He's not talking about the bloody books/program and the fictions contained therein, but this dickheads response.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

Dooby said:


> There's a lot of comedy accent slippage. Though I only discovered Pod was Scottish seeing him interviewed. Mind you, he doesn't talk a lot.



Davos is supposedly King's Landing born and bred and yet he seems to be a geordie for some reason.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Davos is supposedly King's Landing born and bred and yet he seems to be a geordie for some reason.


He's channeling tim healy in auf wierdershen pet, he's doing exactly the same facial expression as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Davos is supposedly King's Landing born and bred and yet he seems to be a geordie for some reason.




because all the lower class characters have to have regional accents, its a rule- note arya doesn't seem to have inherited her fathers accent either


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

Not that I don't love auf wiedersehen pet, but you'd think working class king's landing folk would have estuary-type accents.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> because all the lower class characters have to have regional accents, its a rule- note arya doesn't seem to have inherited her fathers accent either



Her mother never wanted her and Sansa to grow up talking and acting like northerners. They were taught by a septa brought up from the capital specially IIRC.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Her mother never wanted her and Sansa to grow up talking and acting like northerners. They were taught by a septa brought up from the capital specially IIRC.



Aria played truant as much as possible preferring to play with the children of tradesmen (e.g. bakers son)  so maybe thats why she sounds different to Sansa.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 22, 2014)

erm..



Spoiler: uh oh



spoiler tweet episode controversy


----------



## rekil (Apr 22, 2014)

youngian said:


> Jack Gleeson is certainly an interesting character and I don't think this analysis of celebrity culture is going to get him on the Graham Norton Show. To which Gleeson's response would probably be, thank fuck for that.


Gonzaga boy - v.elite school. No northsiders even allowed in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2014)

_


bouncer_the_dog said:



			erm..



Spoiler: uh oh



spoiler tweet episode controversy 




Click to expand...




Just keep persisting...she'll loosen up and enjoy it in the end._


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> raping your sister next to the rapidly cooling body of your son-by-incest



...whilst she grasps your dead son's hand...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

Jackobi said:


> ...whilst she grasps your dead son's hand...




it so wasn't in the books. Lost all my know it all posture at that point.

I can't believe the director didn't mean it to be a rape scene. How else were we meant to take that?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> The episode director defended the rape scene by arguing it became consensual, if so it was badly edited.




straw dogs had its rape scene heavily edited in the UK for showing it 'becoming consensual' whatever the fuck that means...


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2014)

There was a scene in Mad Men as well, where Pete clearly rapes his neighbours au pair. The director (and the actor) were both shocked that people had 'taken it that way,' and hadn't meant to imply rape at all.


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Cersei crimes are numerous. From incest to killing babies to killing kings.
> 
> If she was beaten up in jail would we be arguing that its wrong for her to get compensation from the state?




Don't be fucking stupid. Some peple diserve a kicking, to be killed IMO. No one has ever or will ever deserve to be raped.

Anyways going back to accents. That Wildling, the cannibalistic one. One of the Themmes (SP?) tribe. What the hell accent is that. Sorta Irish American?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> straw dogs had its rape scene heavily edited in the UK for showing it 'becoming consensual' whatever the fuck that means...



It probably means they were trying to do a rape fantasy. A submissive fantasy which i've never understood.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

xenon said:


> Don't be fucking stupid. Some peple diserve a kicking, to be killed IMO. No one has ever or will ever deserve to be raped.



Really? So rape is a worse punishment than death?
Down to individuals but I'd rather be raped than killed. Not that i wish for either.

In Futurama they were given a choice of death or smoo smoo.

Smoo smoo turned out to be getting raped by these large Amazonian women.
In the end they choice death and then were told okay, death by smoo smoo.

Not really a relevant point but you just reminded me of it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Really? So rape is worse than death?


How can you really have an opinion without experiencing both? Even then each rape/death is different.

You are using your imagination to make a judgement...you have absolutely NO idea what you are talking about.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Really? So rape is a worse punishment than death?
> Down to individuals but I'd rather be raped than killed. Not that i wish for either.
> 
> In Futurama they were given a choice of death or smoo smoo.
> ...



As it goes yes, some people deserve death, no one deserves rape. All very simple. What's 'worse' got to do with it? It never takes much to get some worms out the woodwork does it?

(and you've totally misread the futurama episode)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Davos is supposedly King's Landing born and bred and yet he seems to be a geordie for some reason.




he's gutterside KL though. Maybe they are all geordies there. 

obviously its not going to work on TV but the onion knights long internal monolouges make far more of the character than we see on TV. Makes it clear he knows he's chained to a lawful obsessed madman by ties of duty and honour.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> How can you really have an opinion without experiencing both? Even then each rape/death is different.
> 
> You are using your imagination to make a judgement...you have absolutely NO idea what you are talking about.



...and each person experiencing it is different.

I agree with you.

Others are automatically lending more weight to the one than the other though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> How can you really have an opinion without experiencing both? Even then each rape/death is different.
> 
> You are using your imagination to make a judgement...you have absolutely NO idea what you are talking about.



andits not about which is worse but the idea that rape-as-punishment is somehow OK. Maybe Dexter could provide us with a list of other characters in fictions who have earned a raping. Janine from eastenders is fairly evil after all...ffs....


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> As it goes yes, some people deserve death, no one deserves rape. All very simple. What's 'worse' got to do with it? It never takes much to get some worms out the woodwork does it?
> 
> (and you've totally misread the futurama episode)




Yes this. Some peple deserve to be killed. Quick and clean if you like. Thinking rape is a suitable punishment or remedy for anything firmly puts someone in the very dodgy wrongun camp.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I don't watch it except when visiting the folks, but I'm sure they've had their fair share of incest storylines, maybe even more than GOT (which is really only Jaime - Cersei and Craster the Bastard)




bitty of the vale is sailing close to the wind


----------



## smmudge (Apr 22, 2014)

If someone wants to put in spoilers what Davos' epiphany was when he was having his reading lesson I would appreciate that because they talk too fast and I'm stupid.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> If someone wants to put in spoilers what Davos' epiphany was when he was having his reading lesson I would appreciate that because they talk too fast and I'm stupid.


Wasn't that when he sort of remembered the existence of the Iron Bank?


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> If someone wants to put in spoilers what Davos' epiphany was when he was having his reading lesson I would appreciate that because they talk too fast and I'm stupid.


The story mentioned a famous bravosi bank. You can see it gives him an idea as he repeats name as he gets up


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

xenon said:


> Anyways going back to accents. That Wildling, the cannibalistic one. One of the Themmes (SP?) tribe. What the hell accent is that. Sorta Irish American?




not sure wtf is going on with that accent, but Yggrite always reminds m of Liz Kershaw. The sort of accent that can say 'tarra' without sounding like a dickhead


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

xenon said:


> Yes this. Some peple deserve to be killed. Quick and clean if you like. Thinking rape is a suitable punishment or remedy for anything firmly puts someone in the very dodgy wrongun camp.



Do some people deserve to be killed slow and painful?

For me this all smacks of 
"Would you have sex with me for a million pound?" Maybe?
How about a pound? No what do you take me for.

We've ascertained what you are, now we are just haggling over price.

You are just haggling over what you think is humane and inhumane punishment when it all seems inhumane to me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

smmudge said:


> If someone wants to put in spoilers what Davos' epiphany was when he was having his reading lesson I would appreciate that because they talk too fast and I'm stupid.





Spoiler



He's figured out that he can borrow lots of money to pay for sellswords from the Iron Bank of Braavos


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure wtf is going on with that accent, but Yggrite always reminds m of Liz Kershaw. The sort of accent that can say 'tarra' without sounding like a dickhead



Don't watch her being interviewed in real life. It will really freak you out and spoil things.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2014)

The whole Iron Bank thing just makes me wonder still further why the fuck everyone is so intent on conquering Westeros? Sounds like they've got it all going for them overseas.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 22, 2014)

Sam's bit was boring and I didn't really see any point to it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Do some people deserve to be killed slow and painful?
> 
> For me this all smacks of
> "Would you have sex with me for a million pound?" Maybe?
> ...


Haggling? People are saying that claiming that someone deserves to be raped is a monstrous statement whilst saying that some people deserve to die isn't. How dare you try and grab the moral high ground by semi-defending the first when pretending to condemn both.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Haggling? People are saying that claiming that someone deserves to be raped is a monstrous statement whilst saying that some people deserve to die isn't. How dare you try and grab the moral high ground by semi-defending the first when pretending to condemn both.



Defending? No I've been questioning all along people's dubious sliding scales of justice.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Defending? No I've been questioning all along people's dubious sliding scales of justice.


Show me where? Your fist post on this was defending dexter claiming that a fictional character deserved to be raped - because, you know, the stuff they got up to.

Do you defend one punishment for all crimes then? Or a sliding scale?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Your fist post on this was defending dexter claiming that a fictional character deserved to be raped - because, you know, the stuff they got up to.



Thats funny because I'm pretty damn sure my first post contained a question mark and was therefore a question not a statement.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Thats funny because I'm pretty damn sure my first post contained a question mark and was therefore a question not a statement.


A bizarre non-sequiter of a question contained a queation mark yes - and one tending towards establishing that what goes around comes around:



> If she was beaten up in jail would we be arguing that its wrong for her to get compensation from the state?



The real meat was your support of the confusion between fiction and reality:



> Cersei crimes are numerous. From incest to killing babies to killing kings.



i.e The family involved are rotten, therefore it's ok to say that a fictional character deserved rape.

What exactly were you asking about anyway - there's no questions, no ambiguity here.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> A bizarre non-sequiter of a question contained a queation mark yes - and one tending towards establishing that what goes around comes around:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i was trying to get people to juxtapose this thread with this thread:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...r-recieves-payout-after-prison-attack.322450/


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Actually i was trying to get people to juxtapose this thread with this thread:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...r-recieves-payout-after-prison-attack.322450/


As i said, a bizarre non-sequiter of a question.

And you missed the other bit for some reason?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2014)

You seem to be mistaking non-sequiters as support of the other viewpoint when in fact a non-sequiter can just be asking someone to explain the logic / illogic of their view further.

The purpose of which may not be readily apparent. In my case to condemn both sides.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there some sort of special fantasy language you're electing to speak in here?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Don't watch her being interviewed in real life. It will really freak you out and spoil things.




she's posh irl  I saw.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> There was a scene in Mad Men as well, where Pete clearly rapes his neighbours au pair. The director (and the actor) were both shocked that people had 'taken it that way,' and hadn't meant to imply rape at all.


The male actor? I wounder how the women felt about it and how she meant it to be taken?


----------



## emanymton (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He's figured out that he can borrow lots of money to pay for sellswords from the Iron Bank of Braavos


But they had also just been talking about piracy, so i think ask for a loan but then have it 'stolen' si they don't have to pay it back. 

Though I guess suddenly having the money to pay for a huge mercenary army might be a bit of a give away.


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> she's posh irl  I saw.


blimey, super-posh!

Leslie was born in Aberdeen,[1] and grew up in Lickleyhead Castle, her family's 15th century ancestral seat, before moving to England for school.[2] Her father is Sebastian Arbuthnot-Leslie, the Aberdeenshire Chieftain of Clan Leslie, and her mother is Candida Mary Sibyl "Candy" Leslie (née Weld). Leslie is the third of five children.[2] Her parents own the 12th century Warthill Castle in Aberdeenshire.[3][4][5]


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2014)

emanymton said:


> The male actor? I wounder how the women felt about it and how she meant it to be taken?


oh the female actor wasn't considered important enough to even be asked to comment!


----------



## J Ed (Apr 22, 2014)

Very strange that the people making the TV programme thought to themselves, 'I know what would make this better than it was in the book - rape'.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 22, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh the female actor wasn't considered important enough to even be asked to comment!


Oh course not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Very strange that the people making the TV programme thought to themselves, 'I know what would make this better than it was in the book - rape'.




tbf theres loads of rapey bits in the books. At one point a woman called 'pretty' pia is placed in the stocks 'for the use of any man'


and people constantly threaten or imply that they are going to rape arya.

Its not some dodgy central theme or anything but it is there

e2a I think its meant to reflect the realism of a medieval type society where women outside of clearly defined roles were considered fair game for men who don't hear the word no


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> tbf theres loads of rapey bits in the books. At one point a woman called 'pretty' pia is placed in the stocks 'for the use of any man'
> 
> 
> and people constantly threaten or imply that they are going to rape arya.
> ...


It's one that dexter picked up on and thought worth giving us his views on based on the program though. I'm not kidding, how is he still here after that? He's been fighting a campaign to get me to take bak calling him a bit of a noncey cunt for a few years now after past _issues -_ i wonder if he thinks this lastest has helped his campaign?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Sam's bit was boring and I didn't really see any point to it.


Sam really needs a fedora and an OKC profile


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Sam really needs a fedora and an OKC profile


And a black T-shirt with bold monospaced white letters:

I am the sword in the darkness
I am the watcher on the walls
I am the shield that guards the realms of men​


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Do some people deserve to be killed slow and painful?
> 
> For me this all smacks of
> "Would you have sex with me for a million pound?" Maybe?
> ...



I don't accept your arbitrary framing and rubbish annaligy.

Presuming you agree some people deserve to be imprisoned, following your logic means you therefore agree they should be kept in filth and squala, locked up 24/7, worked to near death, have bits of them chopped off and raped. Otherwise you're just haggling. That's your construction, not mine.


----------



## youngian (Apr 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Davos is supposedly King's Landing born and bred and yet he seems to be a geordie for some reason.


Liam Cunningham seems to have a different accent for every part he plays. And is Littlefinger sounding a far more Irish since his return?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 22, 2014)

youngian said:


> Liam Cunningham seems to have a different accent for every part he plays. And is Littlefinger sounding a far more Irish since his return?


He's dropped his Kings' Landing accent because he's not there anymore.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> He's dropped his Kings' Land accent because he's not there anymore.


_Because he deserves it._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

I dunno what the fuck Littlefinger's accent was about in that last episode, he's becoming some kind of ultra-camp panto villain.


----------



## youngian (Apr 22, 2014)

When he returns to power there's always his ambitious Baltimore mayor accent.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2014)

He can go out of sync on proper live tape. Extraordinary skill.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 22, 2014)

Littlefinger's accent was a bit odd maybe it was the sea air. Just watched episode three and Daenerys steals it for me with that speech at the gates of
Meereen. Disappointed Strong Belwas didn't step up to the plate outside the gate.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Littlefinger's accent was a bit odd maybe it was the sea air. Just watched episode three and Daenerys steals it for me with that speech at the gates of
> Meereen. Disappointed Strong Belwas didn't step up to the plate outside the gate.


Strong Belwas isn't in it though


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 22, 2014)

Dooby said:


> Strong Belwas isn't in it though



I know


----------



## Dooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I know


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 22, 2014)

Dooby said:


>



I liked him in the books. The Meereen champion was cocky enough but fight scene too short.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I liked him in the books. The Meereen champion was cocky enough but fight scene too short.


He was fat and jolly and strong. All you need in a champion surely, not like all these pretty boys.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 23, 2014)

So, what is Littlefinger up to? I've been reminded of series one scenes which suggested his key concern (at that particular moment) was to keep Stannis off the throne even if it mean't forever losing his beloved Catelyn, but how does Joffrey's death benefit him? And surely the guilty party would know better of such an alliance? I've heard it suggested he wants to marry Sansa and so rule the North. Doesn't seem likely to me. None of Petyr's 'talents' would wash in Winterfell.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 23, 2014)

Watching the episode tonight I realised that even if Tywin had nothing to do with Joffrey's assassination, he's still in a win:win situation as he gets Tommen as king who is much easier to manipulate than his psycho elder brother, and if Tyrion is executed as a regicide Tommen also becomes the heir to Casterly Rock and the Lannister lands and titles - Jaime is the eldest but can't inherit as he's in the Kingsguard and so can't have legitimate children, and Tyrion, who would inherit but Tywin can't forgive for being a dwarf/killing Tywin's wife in childbirth, is removed with no blood on Tywin's hands.  A happy coincidence or an impressive conspiracy?

ETA I don't think that Tyrion was supposed to be set up as the assassin, it was just bad luck that he picked up Joffreys cup and Cersei leaped to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 23, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> Watching the episode tonight I realised that even if Tywin had nothing to do with Joffrey's assassination, he's still in a win:win situation as he gets Tommen as king who is much easier to manipulate than his psycho elder brother, and if Tyrion is executed as a regicide Tommen also becomes the heir to Casterly Rock and the Lannister lands and titles - Jaime is the eldest but can't inherit as he's in the Kingsguard and so can't have legitimate children, and Tyrion, who would inherit but Tywin can't forgive for being a dwarf/killing Tywin's wife in childbirth, is removed with no blood on Tywin's hands.  A happy coincidence or an impressive conspiracy?



I agree his death benefits Tywin, but the manner does not. He was presiding over the wedding as the head of House Lannister. His son stood there is his armour sworn to defend the king, who then got murdered. In front of them all. Shredded on a drunken boar hunt fair enough. Bit of an embarrassment when all the lords and ladies from Dorne and the Reach are watching.


----------



## youngian (Apr 23, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> So, what is Littlefinger up to? I've been reminded of series one scenes which suggested his key concern (at that particular moment) was to keep Stannis off the throne even if it mean't forever losing his beloved Catelyn, but how does Joffrey's death benefit him? And surely the guilty party would know better of such an alliance? I've heard it suggested he wants to marry Sansa and so rule the North. Doesn't seem likely to me. None of Petyr's 'talents' would wash in Winterfell.


The fact he was ready and waiting to protect Sansa surely tells us he knew the plot was going to take place and what the consequences would be. Littlefinger is always up for a deal if it benefits him. My guess is Olenna is behind this and needed a non-Lannister to help her execute the plot.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> And a black T-shirt with bold monospaced white letters:
> 
> I am the sword in the darkness
> I am the watcher on the walls
> I am the shield that guards the realms of men​



Maybe just this


----------



## Gromit (Apr 23, 2014)

youngian said:


> The fact he was ready and waiting to protect Sansa surely tells us he knew the plot was going to take place and what the consequences would be. Littlefinger is always up for a deal if it benefits him. My guess is Olenna is behind this and needed a non-Lannister to help her execute the plot.



The fact that he admitted he got the necklace made kinda hints at his involvement


----------



## youngian (Apr 24, 2014)

Speaking of accents did Peter Dinklage learn his English accent from Michael McIntyre?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 24, 2014)

youngian said:


> Speaking of accents did Peter Dinklage learn his English accent from Michael McIntyre?


Victor Meldrew.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> _Because he deserves it._



Because Eastenders is bizarre and shit.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

here are some facts about the cast.
they aren't all great. but there was one or two interesting ones.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/49-things-you-never-knew-about-game-of-thrones-that-will-blo


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2014)

You wouldn't say your mind was "blown" then?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> You wouldn't say your mind was "blown" then?


i am not a fan of buzzfeed. its very hard to avoid it though.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> here are some facts about the cast.
> they aren't all great. but there was one or two interesting ones.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/49-things-you-never-knew-about-game-of-thrones-that-will-blo



I knew most of them so the title is incorrect.

I wasn't blown either. I'd like to be blown.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 25, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I knew most of them so the title is incorrect.
> 
> I wasn't blown either. I'd like to be blown.



"Harpo, get the seal".


----------



## emanymton (Apr 25, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> here are some facts about the cast.
> they aren't all great. but there was one or two interesting ones.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/49-things-you-never-knew-about-game-of-thrones-that-will-blo


Hang on the hound is sodding green party supporter?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> You wouldn't say your mind was "blown" then?



"’ _Jerome Flynn, who plays Bronn, was in ’90s doo-wop duo called Robson and Jerome_."

I may want to blow my brains out after reading that.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> "’ _Jerome Flynn, who plays Bronn, was in ’90s doo-wop duo called Robson and Jerome_."
> 
> I may want to blow my brains out after reading that.


i can't believe they had three number ones.
and they say chart music is getting worse.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i can't believe they had three number ones.
> and they say chart music is getting worse.



They had a TV series too called Soldier Soldier.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Gromit said:


> They had a TV series too called Soldier Soldier.


i remember it existing, but can't recall anything about it.
I bet it was shit and on itv.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i remember it existing, but can't recall anything about it.
> I bet it was shit and on itv.



ITV sounds about right but it was really popular and i remember liking it at first and then it went rather shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2014)

its was sub-londons burning shite


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

was it the one with the paras trying to get back to normal life?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> its was sub-londons burning shite


was one of them in londons burning?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2014)

nah it was more like a soap thing- i just remember it being shit


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 25, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Very strange that the people making the TV programme thought to themselves, 'I know what would make this better than it was in the book - rape'.



It didn't sit very well with the story arc of Jaime's ongoing efforts to redeem himself either.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

you know nothing..


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 25, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> you nerr nuthen..


cfy


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> here are some facts about the cast.
> they aren't all great. but there was one or two interesting ones.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/49-things-you-never-knew-about-game-of-thrones-that-will-blo


Emilia Clarke wears a blonde wig? Give over!


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Emilia Clarke wears a blonde wig? Give over!


----------



## strung out (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 26, 2014)

strung out said:


>


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2014)

look at his fucking eyenbrows


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> look at his fucking eyenbrows



Pshaw! A mere amateur.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2014)

it's Thufir Hawats brother!


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> it's Thufir Hawats brother!








ADMIT DEFEAT KIMBLE


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2014)

you win this round idriss. *shakes fist*


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you win this round idriss. *shakes fist*



I drink your milkshake.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

wtf


i think the TV series  is  now  spoiling future books


----------



## Cloo (Apr 28, 2014)

Saw Thoros of Myr at the school gates today. Probably wouldn't have noticed,  but he had his hair up in the topknot! Guess his kid's in the juniors, as I was picking daughter up later than usual after a club for the infants.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Is that the guy who plays Dennis Pennis?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 28, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that the guy who plays Dennis Pennis?


He used to.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh my god, Dennis Pennis (for he will always be thus) is a parent at your school?   I love him.  He was spectacular in "Pulling", which was the best British sitcom of all time. Massive fan.  He has a great career by the looks of things.  Always turning up in various interesting things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

His name is Paul Kaye


----------



## xenon (Apr 28, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> i think the TV series  is  now  spoiling future books



Are you talking about 



Spoiler



Littlefinger and Oelemma practically admitting they poisoned Joffrey? If so, yeah. I thought in book terms, we still were none the wiser. But it was a while ago I read them and details are a bit hazey.


----------



## JimW (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah that was all new to me but while since I read the books. This planned raid on crasters keep is new too isn't it?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

xenon said:


> Are you talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well that  and the ending  beyond the wall


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

slow torrent is slow


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Erm, why are you talking about the books? Do it on the other thread.
Why is this spoiler thing so hard to understand?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't  think mentioning  a change from the  books  was a spoiler.  it'd  not mentioning anything  about the future of the tv series.

it's  a bit  difficult  to have  conversations  about  the   show   without  acknologing  these things


as long   not  revealing  anything that  will happen in the show what's  the  spoil?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Nah, it's fucking easy. Just talk about the books on the thread about the books


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

not without a good reason.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2014)

Because no-one here wants to talk about the books?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> not without a good reason.


You already have a reason. Just use your noddle


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 28, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> i think the TV series  is  now  spoiling future books


shouldn't that be singular?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> shouldn't that be singular?



i don't  know ... that would  be a spoiler


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Because no-one here wants to talk about the books?


apart form  the  people  who do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> apart form  the  people  who do.


On the book thread.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

Now  i'm tempted to actually  start  spoiling

maybe  i should  pull a  garf  and  claim   the  tv show is  now  diffrent  enoigh  that  nothing from the books  would  be  a spoler for the tv show


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2014)

well it is a spoiler, because pointing out something is different from the books makes it clear that it can't be a pivotal point to the future core plotline as it exists in the books as so far written.  

If i wanted to know how the books and telly are different, i'd read the bloody books, and then i'd talk about it on the thread that fucking exists to discuss the books wrt to the tv series.  Otherwise what's the point of that thread?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 28, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i don't  know ... that would  be a spoiler


well we're on season 4 and he's only written 5 books.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Oh my god, Dennis Pennis (for he will always be thus) is a parent at your school?   I love him.  He was spectacular in "Pulling", which was the best British sitcom of all time. Massive fan.  He has a great career by the looks of things.  Always turning up in various interesting things.


Yes, that's him. Wouldn't have noted him, but he had his hair up in the top knot and everything.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 28, 2014)

Sir Pounce 

But WTF about all the gratuitous rape in the last two episodes?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 28, 2014)

I can't hear the word 'walker' without thinking of Walking Dead


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

I had to bail on Walking Dead when rick reacted to the loss of his wife by rolling around in the dirt and wailing. I know that if I lost a life partner through violent death I would no doubt be doing the same, but it was just so inappropriately funny I could no longer view the prog seriously


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Sir Pounce
> 
> But WTF about all the gratuitous rape in the last two episodes?



When the  bedroom shot paned out  i was expecting it  to pan to Ser Pounce.  That of  his cat toy.

The  Jaime Cersi  one  is  very WTF	but  i guess the  Crastors Keep scene  does  fit into  the  portrayel of  the  men  who make up the bulk  of  the nights watch.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 28, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> When the  bedroom shot paned out  i was expecting it  to pan to Ser Pounce.  That of  his cat toy.
> 
> The  Jaime Cersi  one  is  very WTF	but  i guess the  Crastors Keep scene  does  fit into  the  portrayel of  the  men  who make up the bulk  of  the nights watch.


But even the Crastors Keep rapes could have not necessarily needed to happen so explicitly on camera. I know that the GoT universe has lots of rapes in it, and I know that the TV series has lots of explicit sex scenes. I also know that graphic rape scenes can be shockingly and awfully poignant (if that's the right term), but these didn't feel like that. They felt too much like the sex scenes iyswim, and that's the main reason they've left a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2014)

for  me  the  whole  crastors keep  thing  just  came off as  nasty  but in a show  appropriate way.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2014)

Directed by Michelle MacLaren, that episode.

It got through a lot of stuff.   I'm still not convinced we've got 100% of those involved in Joffrey's death but if we do that's fair enough, it works.  No fire-breathing monsters here but plenty of ice-breathing ones.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> But even the Crastors Keep rapes could have not necessarily needed to happen so explicitly on camera. I know that the GoT universe has lots of rapes in it, and I know that the TV series has lots of explicit sex scenes. I also know that graphic rape scenes can be shockingly and awfully poignant (if that's the right term), but these didn't feel like that. They felt too much like the sex scenes iyswim, and that's the main reason they've left a bitter taste in my mouth.


yup - rape as titilation.  

rape on screen is usually very clear to show how horrific and profound an experience it is for the victim (i'm reminded of Jodie Foster in 'The Accused' and Monica Bellucci in 'Irreversible') - both traumatic and a very long way from being sexually 'fun' for mainstream viewers.  In the rapes at Crasters we barely saw the faces of the women at all - just their naked bodies... and when we did see faces I suppose because these women are desensitised to rape because of their father, it seemed very 'matter of fact'.  And that's it, really.  In GoT rape is just standard, background interest to the main characters' dialogue, nine times out of ten.  

I'm not very comfortable with that, regardless of the authenticity of the historic attitudes.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

i don't agree at all.
that scene was full of the cries of women from beginning to end, and everyone looked bruised, cut and injured. 

There was nothing titillating about it.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 28, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i don't agree at all.
> that scene was full of the cries of women from beginning to end, and everyone looked bruised, cut and injured.
> 
> There was nothing titillating about it.


compare it to one of the two scenes i mention though, and you'll notice the difference.  and there was a fuckload of softly-lit tits and arse in among those bruises.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> compare it to one of the two scenes i mention though, and you'll notice the difference.  and there was a fuckload of softly-lit tits and arse in among those bruises.


yeah, its a very different scenario.

I understand what you are saying, but i do not agree.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 28, 2014)

Episode 4, Season 4


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

tommen getting totally groomed there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

he did manage the gulping 'omg omg whats this' thing very well. 

annoyed about people stabbing hodor tho. Fuckin leave hodor alone! Ye cunts.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> tommen getting totally groomed there.



GoT - rape and now some old school paedoing


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

If I was bran I'd have worked out how to utterly mind-fuck my enemies. Trap them in the worst nightmare they ever had, on loop, forever. See how kewl it is taking on a crippled lad and his simple servant then eh


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> he did manage the gulping 'omg omg whats this' thing very well.
> 
> annoyed about people stabbing hodor tho. Fuckin leave hodor alone! Ye cunts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

I think we can assume this new badass at castle black is going to become Jon Snows leal swordsman


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

also, you can always tell when a ruler is a cunt in |GoT cos he will be shown sucking the fucking marrow out of a chicken thigh while the goodie states his case


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I think we can assume this new badass at castle black is going to become Jon Snows *leal* swordsman


i like reading your posts. I often learn some new word.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

mmm, and the concept of loyal men before the introduction of wage-labour is worth a think about. People who you would live and die for, or who would live and die for you. Fealty etc.

horrible concept really but interesting none the less


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> yup - rape as titilation.
> 
> rape on screen is usually very clear to show how horrific and profound an experience it is for the victim (i'm reminded of Jodie Foster in 'The Accused' and Monica Bellucci in 'Irreversible') - both traumatic and a very long way from being sexually 'fun' for mainstream viewers.  In the rapes at Crasters we barely saw the faces of the women at all - just their naked bodies... and when we did see faces I suppose because these women are desensitised to rape because of their father, it seemed very 'matter of fact'.  And that's it, really.  In GoT rape is just standard, background interest to the main characters' dialogue, nine times out of ten.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable with that, regardless of the authenticity of the historic attitudes.




yeah I think the pointy chinned bloke crowing 'fuck them to death' was a bit much. I mean, really? you mention irreversible but that was in no way played as titillation and was an actual improv from the pair of actors. All the rawer for it.

The rapey bits in this episode were just used as texture, to emphasise the evilness of the rogue nightswatch men.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 29, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


>


Shit! We are not even in this episode!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2014)

Just watched episode four and it's the weakest of the series so far.
I'm in my cups so i need to tread with caution regarding the show and the books.
We all accept now the concept of spoilers regarding the timing of the episodes and not mentioning things that happen in the future in the books but it is wrong of white walkers on this thread to say we cannot mention discrepancies and diversions. They are interesting nuances in their own right. I am learning things from watching this season that i may have missed or were unable to understand in the books.

I've always had a soft spot for Grey Worm so he wins this week but it was weak.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I think we can assume this new badass at castle black is going to become Jon Snows leal swordsman


The answer is probably no, but has he come up before in previous seasons and been sent to the wall? He looks really familiar!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah I think the pointy chinned bloke crowing 'fuck them to death' was a bit much. I mean, really? you mention irreversible but that was in no way played as titillation and was an actual improv from the pair of actors. All the rawer for it.
> 
> The rapey bits in this episode were just used as texture, to emphasise the evilness of the rogue nightswatch men.


I mentioned irreversible specifically because it *isn't* titillation.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just watched episode four and it's the weakest of the series so far.
> I'm in my cups so i need to tread with caution regarding the show and the books.
> We all accept now the concept of spoilers regarding the timing of the episodes and not mentioning things that happen in the future in the books but it is wrong of white walkers on this thread to say we cannot mention discrepancies and diversions. They are interesting nuances in their own right. I am learning things from watching this season that i may have missed or were unable to understand in the books.
> .


But that's your perspective from having read the books.  What's the point of the other thread if not to discuss this stuff there?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> The answer is probably no, but has he come up before in previous seasons and been sent to the wall? He looks really familiar!


He cut Jamie's hand off!  He's a nasty piece of work and has presumably come north to find and kill Bran.  Do not trust.

Btw - do we know what's happened to the smallest, dullest Stark?   (Edit - Rickon) He didn't appear to have been captured at Crasters. Has he died? Been left in a cave somewhere as a sacrifice to the gods of better storylines?


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> He cut Jamie's hand off!  He's a nasty piece of work and has presumably come north to find and kill Bran.  Do not trust.


You haven't been paying attention  He was tasked by Roose Bolton to find Bran and Rickon. 



> Btw - do we know what's happened to the smallest, dullest Stark?   (Edit - Rickon) He didn't appear to have been captured at Crasters. Has he died? Been left in a cave somewhere as a sacrifice to the gods of better storylines?


 Osha has taken him to stay with Jon Umber.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2014)

..


spanglechick said:


> Btw - do we know what's happened to the smallest, dullest Stark?   (Edit - Rickon) He didn't appear to have been captured at Crasters. Has he died? Been left in a cave somewhere as a sacrifice to the gods of better storylines?


He's gone off with that overacting Bedales School woman.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> You haven't been paying attention  He was tasked by Roose Bolton to find Bran and Rickon.
> 
> Osha has taken him to stay with Jon Umber.





copliker said:


> ..
> 
> He's gone off with that overacting Bedales School woman.



Nope.  Not a clue.   I think my brain has just been shutting down whenever those dullarse children have been traipsing around the countryside.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Nope.  Not a clue.   I think my brain has just been shutting down whenever those dullarse children have been traipsing around the countryside.


Osha's the wildling woman from series 1 who can't keep her head from flopping side to side on her shoulders.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2014)

Is that terrible ex-nights watch guy, the guy from torchwood?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> He cut Jamie's hand off!  He's a nasty piece of work and has presumably come north to find and kill Bran.  Do not trust.
> 
> Btw - do we know what's happened to the smallest, dullest Stark?   (Edit - Rickon) He didn't appear to have been captured at Crasters. Has he died? Been left in a cave somewhere as a sacrifice to the gods of better storylines?


Well remembered! Yes, do not trust him Jon Snow! 

Rickon has probably grown old enough to grow a beard by now! 



fishfinger said:


> You haven't been paying attention  He was tasked by Roose Bolton to find Bran and Rickon.


Even better remembered!



spanglechick said:


> But that's your perspective from having read the books.  What's the point of the other thread if not to discuss this stuff there?


I guess it is somewhat frustrating that the other thread is much slower than this one, so I can see why some people have posted hoping that their spoilers in tags are sufficiently unspoilerish for them to be able to join in. Me, that's led to me not joining this thread until now, for example it was fun reading people's guesses about Joffrey's murder but I couldn't have joined in as I had guessed from the books. However, so much is changing (I won't specify what) that I can probably safely join in now.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 29, 2014)

I got all upset at the crasters rapey bits, but am probably the wrong demographic to have been titillated by it. The endemic, rape as occupational hazard in the books bothered me but I got it. Would rather it not have been showed quite like that - the language and acts of sexual violence, in particular now folk have said it can be seen as just sexual iyswim. And I of all people should've realised that some folk WOULD be getting off on it, I work with men who'd tell you a hole in the wall was a filthy slag who was gagging for it. I'd hope MOST people saw the horror :-/ 
And Hodor being hurt? And nails through hands - urgh, fainty. Have been at work a couple hours still traumatised by it all and phone nearly dead, will use remaining time to look at pictures of kittens and shortbread.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

Dooby said:


> I got all upset at the crasters rapey bits, but am probably the wrong demographic to have been titillated by it. The endemic, rape as occupational hazard in the books bothered me but I got it. Would rather it not have been showed quite like that - the language and acts of sexual violence, in particular now folk have said it can be seen as just sexual iyswim. And I of all people should've realised that some folk WOULD be getting off on it, I work with men who'd tell you a hole in the wall was a filthy slag who was gagging for it. I'd hope MOST people saw the horror :-/


This is it entirely IMO.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

Btw, has Jon Snow been cast in some ridiculous looking blockbuster film about volcanos? Saw an advert on the bus which looked like it might be the case. It looked hilariously cheesy!


----------



## Dooby (Apr 29, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, has Jon Snow been cast in some ridiculous looking blockbuster film about volcanos? Saw an advert on the bus which looked like it might be the case. It looked hilariously cheesy!


Yeah it looks a bit Conan the barbarian. Which incidentally showed me that, incredibly Khal Drogo CAN be unwatchable


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> But that's your perspective from having read the books.  What's the point of the other thread if not to discuss this stuff there?



Well i think discussing it here should be allowed and not frozen out by those that have not read the books but this thread has been a comicial mess from the start.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 29, 2014)

also now  the  tv series is  kinda  spoiling the books  so	will people  on the  books thread   not  want to hear about the tv show?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2014)

so it would seem

http://io9.com/this-accidental-game-of-thrones-spoiler-just-changed-1568796246

read at your own peril


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

io9 'we come from the future' but our website design comes from 1998


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2014)

As someone who occasionally doesn't watch the TV show immediately after it airs, I'm getting increasingly pissed off at people who spoil the TV show on the book thread (and on twitter etc).

Maybe we should have a book thread with no TV spoilers?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

I can see people's points about even innocent mentions of plot changes though. The total ban is a little irksome, for example I am itching for a bit of a rant about the Jamie/Cersei rape scene, and IMO that should be ok as it's a reinterpretation rather than a significant plot change, but I'm holding back unless told that would be acceptable. However, I do see why being told of a major plot addition makes you think it's not relevant to the overall tale.

As a reassurance to those people though, I don't think it's necessarily the case. Going into no details, there was at least one plot change last night where I can see it's just replacing an alternative story line for the same end goal, so it _has _become a major plot device rather than being a side story. Likewise some things have altered so much that book readers are surely now guessing as much as the TV only viewers.

It's one thing showing restraint on a thread though. I do feel more sorry for Crispy who has to put up with my almost involuntary "nooooo, they've changed that??? That's well crap!!! " as we're watching it


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

strung out said:


> As someone who occasionally doesn't watch the TV show immediately after it airs, I'm getting increasingly pissed off at people who spoil the TV show on the book thread (and on twitter etc).
> 
> Maybe we should have a book thread with no TV spoilers?


Tbf didn't Gromit try this (well, a joint TV show and book thread for double spoilers) and everyone told him it wasn't necessary?

As the TV interpretation continues to differ that's probably one of the more interesting things I want to talk about.


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, it doesn't actually bother me too much, because it just means I avoid both the book and the TV thread after an episode airs, but it's a bit shit really that the book thread is just full of TV show chat now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

i'm of the frameof mind to say that now the TV series has veered so far from the books spoilering of either is going to be tricky to avoid-So we use the code. there really is no need for a million feckin threads when theres a little bit of BB code DESIGNED FOR JUST THIS SITUATION ffs


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

also- fuck off sam tarly, you pointless wanker


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

massive nuremburg/nazi vibe from th shot of Danerys on the battlements beneath a huge flag smiling to the sound of screaming


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> As the TV interpretation continues to differ that's probably one of the more interesting things I want to talk about.



For me its the only reason to watch the show tbh.
I know where the story goes. I want to see how the TV show tells the story differently and whether they'll improve the story telling with their changes or not.

Upto now they have been excellent at adding their own spin in a way that added to the story.
Unfortunately though I've think they've now reached the stage of success where the producers are no longer looking to top the book but to maximise profit through careful costs control.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

cost control? a) its from that well known parsimonious, poor as churchmice, known-underfunded production company: HBO

b) its quite clear that they spend an absolute ton on this program.




although, clearly not much of that money goes to the wigmaking dept


----------



## Crispy (Apr 29, 2014)

$6m per episode and that was back in season 2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

two very different locations must rack up the airfares I imagine. For equipment, staffing, everything.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> cost control?



Yes cost control. Don't you know its always the rich who are greedy and tighter than duck's arse? Yes they splashed out to prime the pump. Now they want to squeeze as much profit a poss.

Previously they have used pre-exiting characters for some scenes instead of introducing a new character. It was done in a way that made sense as not only did it cut the need for an extra actor by utilising pre-existing resources it simplified matters for those who get confused by too many characters.

But now they are cutting characters and whole story lines associated with them which would require yet more minor characters.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> i'm of the frameof mind to say that now the TV series has veered so far from the books spoilering of either is going to be tricky to avoid-So we use the code. there really is no need for a million feckin threads when theres a little bit of BB code DESIGNED FOR JUST THIS SITUATION ffs



except  it  doesn't  work on some  mobiloe  devices   as  i found out  earlier in the thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't got a smartphone, I've got a nokia 1 hundred so my sympathies are limited.


but no, that is an issue. Maybe someone could take it to xenforo makers-see what they can do.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 29, 2014)

I really don't think HBO would be going tight here. For starters, they have a huge american subscriber base which more than covers bottom line. Then they make a fucking fortune flogging their programs abroad. From the wire to sex in the city they have a name for extremely watchable, saleable product- not for being cheap.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Unfortunately though I've think they've now reached the stage of success where the producers are no longer looking to top the book but to maximise profit through careful costs control.


Nah, if anything the changes are to a) make it more simple to follow, and b) make it more whizz bang/sensational. But as people have requested there to be no book talk on this thread, maybe not the place to get into this discussion.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2014)

i'm going to set a reminder to come here and post the following every fucking week.

"if you want to mention *anything* about the fucking books, go and post on the fucking books thread."


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i'm going to set a reminder to come here and post the following every fucking week.
> 
> "if you want to mention *anything* about the fucking books, go and post on the fucking books thread."


Doesn't work, because then people just go and post TV spoilers in the books thread.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 29, 2014)

strung out said:


> Doesn't work, because then people just go and post TV spoilers in the books thread.


Due to my laziness and illiteracy - Thats not my problem


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Nope.  Not a clue.   I think my brain has just been shutting down whenever those dullarse children have been traipsing around the countryside.


thats how i used to read the books


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Is that terrible ex-nights watch guy, the guy from torchwood?


Burn Gorman. He was a scientist in Pacific Rim and also in Always Sunny. He has a great face - like an affordable Willem Defoe.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 29, 2014)

maybe there should be a poll or something but the likelihood is that more/a higher percentage of people who have read the books are also watching the series, whereas there are lots who are watching the series but haven't read the books.

Some discussion about the books is interesting (like the difference between the Jamie/Cersei rape scene in the books and the show) but I think if you want to talk about the books here you should just assume that you are only talking to people who haven't read them, and if you want to talk to people who have read them, go to the book thread.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Nope.  Not a clue.   I think my brain has just been shutting down whenever those dullarse children have been traipsing around the countryside.





barney_pig said:


> thats how i used to read the books



The thing is - TV show, or books; you can't afford to miss anything. It is all significant.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 29, 2014)

Just read the books, then you don't have to worry about spoilers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i'm going to set a reminder to come here and post the following every fucking week.
> 
> "if you want to mention *anything* about the fucking books, go and post on the fucking books thread."



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...s-and-tv-thread-spoil-your-heart-outd.323238/


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

copliker said:


> Burn Gorman. He was a scientist in Pacific Rim and also in Always Sunny. He has a great face - like an affordable Willem Defoe.



Who was he in Always Sunny?  

I love ASiP.  Wrongest TV ever!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> two very different locations must rack up the airfares I imagine. For equipment, staffing, everything.



Three locations IIRC. Malta, Iceland and Norn Iron. Depending on whether they film it all concurrently that's three entire production units they've got to run.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Who was he in Always Sunny?
> 
> I love ASiP.  Wrongest TV ever!


Series 9 episode 8, where Charlie is used in an experiment run by him. (Charlie was his scientist mate in Pacific Rim)


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2014)

copliker said:


> Series 9 episode 8, where Charlie is used in an experiment run by him. (Charlie was his scientist mate in Pacific Rim)


ahh, ok.  I don't think Netflix is up as far as s9 yet.


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2014)

copliker said:


> Burn Gorman. He was a scientist in Pacific Rim and also in Always Sunny. He has a great face - like an affordable Willem Defoe.


And a rapist in Torchwood (another one the director said wasn't meant as a rape, but clearly was)


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just read the books, then you don't have to worry about spoilers.


I tried to read one. Absolute fucking shite. Appallingly written and much nastier. The series will be better if GRRM cops it before he finishes them.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2014)

belboid said:


> And a rapist in Torchwood (another one the director said wasn't meant as a rape, but clearly was)


Happy to confirm that I've never seen Torchwood and don't want to.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 29, 2014)

copliker said:


> Series 9 episode 8, where Charlie is used in an experiment run by him. (Charlie was his scientist mate in Pacific Rim)



Possibly one of my favourite episodes of anything that's ever been on telly


----------



## Bears (Apr 30, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Three locations IIRC. Malta, Iceland and Norn Iron. Depending on whether they film it all concurrently that's three entire production units they've got to run.


And Croatia. King's Landing is really Dubrovnik.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, has Jon Snow been cast in some ridiculous looking blockbuster film about volcanos? Saw an advert on the bus which looked like it might be the case. It looked hilariously cheesy!


Pompeii I think it's called.


----------



## Santino (Apr 30, 2014)

Spoiler: Spoiler Alert for Pompeii



The city gets destroyed by a volcano.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 30, 2014)

Santino said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert for Pompeii
> 
> 
> 
> The city gets destroyed by a volcano.


Well clearly you've read the bloody book


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 30, 2014)

I hope Tim Curry voices the White Walker king dude or whoever he is.

"What have we here? Boy?"


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, has Jon Snow been cast in some ridiculous looking blockbuster film about volcanos? Saw an advert on the bus which looked like it might be the case. It looked hilariously cheesy!



You know nothing!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 5, 2014)

She wasn't kidding about the screaming!


----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2014)

Not usually a big one for the blood and guts but there was a couple of good gruesome murders in last night's episode.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> Not usually a big one for the blood and guts but there was a couple of good gruesome murders in last night's episode.




kill of the episode for me was how Jon Snow won his battle. A grim-un reminiscent of a certain scene from Terminator 2.


----------



## manny-p (May 5, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> Not usually a big one for the blood and guts but there was a couple of good gruesome murders in last night's episode.


Loved hodor's one. Beast!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 5, 2014)

The most horrible, sickening scene in the whole series.



Spoiler



Baylish kissing Lysa





Spoiler: And an interesting character..



dies...Locke


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> kill of the episode for me was how Jon Snow won his battle. A grim-un reminiscent of a certain scene from Terminator 2.



It looked fucking awesome. 

Never said that about a brutal killing before.


----------



## RedDragon (May 5, 2014)

...The hound.


----------



## manny-p (May 5, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> It looked fucking awesome.
> 
> Never said that about a brutal killing before.


Nice to see a rapist get justice like that.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2014)

Of course. The horrible cunt deserved it.


----------



## smmudge (May 5, 2014)

If I was in a room with one guy who was injured but still mobile and had a massive sword, and another person who had a knife but didn't anymore and is now cowering in the corner, I'd defo turn my back on the guy who actually knows how to fight.


----------



## strung out (May 5, 2014)

All about the stuff going on north of the wall at the moment. Great stuff


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Of course. The horrible cunt deserved it.


I think he got off lightly.


----------



## Santino (May 6, 2014)

My vague memory of last series is that Littlefinger was quite reluctant to go to The Vale, but now it seems that it was part of his plan all along. Was it made clear whose idea it was for him to go?


----------



## Bears (May 6, 2014)

I thought he was quite keen to go. I remember him saying that Lysa had refused him in the past on account of his low birth but now he felt more hopeful as Lord of Harenhall.


----------



## youngian (May 6, 2014)

Could someone fill me in as to what Bran is doing and why he didn't want to hook up with Jon Snow?


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

youngian said:


> Could someone fill me in as to what Bran is doing and why he didn't want to hook up with Jon Snow?


he's deeply confused as he grew five years older virtually overnight


----------



## The Octagon (May 6, 2014)

youngian said:


> Could someone fill me in as to what Bran is doing and why he didn't want to hook up with Jon Snow?


 
He's getting visions pulling him towards someone/thing North of the Wall, Jojen also has similar visions and is therefore helping him at all costs.

Jon wouldn't have let him go if they met.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> someone/thing North of the Wall,


the three-eyed crow, innit?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 6, 2014)

Was also nice to see my doppelganger finally get his just desserts via the means of A DIREWOLF TO THE FACE.


----------



## The Octagon (May 6, 2014)

Been nowhere near enough Direwolf action so far, all the budget seems to go on the bloody Dragons.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

I enjoyed the Hounds lesson in swordcraft 'winners wear armour. And a big fucking sword'


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I enjoyed the Hounds lesson in swordcraft 'winners wear armour. And a big fucking sword'


I am generally loving the Hound and his no holds barred bluntness ATM


----------



## Balbi (May 6, 2014)

He does do a good line in partnerships. Yaaarp.


----------



## manny-p (May 6, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to the next one. Not as good as Breaking Bad in my opinion but still awesome. BTW when is the new walking dead out?


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2014)

is it me, or is the thread a little underwhelmed by this week's offering?


----------



## The Octagon (May 6, 2014)

I enjoyed it, but that might be solely based on the fact the Starks actually administered some pwnage, rather than being shafted again (except maybe Sansa). 

Overall it was solid rather than spectacular


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

You don't have to be mad to work here...but you do have to have a hole in the floor.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> is it me, or is the thread a little underwhelmed by this week's offering?


It was a good episode because of Cersei, but the silly Rape Keep subplot was stupid. I get that they wanted a way to show Bran choosing not to go with Jon, but the whole Craster thing was just pointless and unpleasant.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I am generally loving the Hound and his no holds barred bluntness ATM


I love the way they have to carefully film his lines as Maisie is so young they can't very well have her sitting there and listening to the actor call everyone a cunt.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

youngian said:


> Could someone fill me in as to what Bran is doing and why he didn't want to hook up with Jon Snow?


He's trying to get to Scotland before the vote.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

I thought it was great- I often enjoy episodes or chapters of fiction that centre more on subtle scheming, character building and 'what happens between the epic plot' stuff.

Brienne was excellent in this episode for instance. She was rubbish wearing a dress and having to 'm'lady' this and 'm'lord' that.

Back in armour and acting like a stern, scornful school marm to podrick lol


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 6, 2014)

Balbi said:


> He does do a good line in partnerships. Yaaarp.



OH MY SWEET JESUS I HAD NO IDEA IT WAS HIM THAT HAS BLOWN MY MIND 



spanglechick said:


> is it me, or is the thread a little underwhelmed by this week's offering?



I don't think 'underwhelmed' is quite the right word. I think we've all seen enough to know that, in order for the big events to happen, small events occur the likes of which we don't grasp the full significance of until later. Looking back on some of my favourite episodes of various shows, you can see these happening in retrospect, but at the time, not so much. A lot of stuff happened in this episode that I think will have major repercussions, and some of it - Lysa's confession that she killed Jon Aryn at Littlefinger's request, or Pod confessing his battle story to Brienne - had real emotional heft. It's just clear that this is an episode where things are set up for future events. An intake of breath before the next violent pummelling.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I love the way they have to carefully film his lines as Maisie is so young they can't very well have her sitting there and listening to the actor call everyone a cunt.




Though tbf, isn't she 16 now?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Though tbf, isn't she 16 now?


Don't know; she doesn't look it. Arya is quite young afaik. At most I'd have said 13.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I love the way they have to carefully film his lines as Maisie is so young they can't very well have her sitting there and listening to the actor call everyone a cunt.


Do you really think so?


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Don't know; she doesn't look it. Arya is quite young afaik. At most I'd have said 13.


Born April 15th 1997 - so 17.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Don't know; she doesn't look it. Arya is quite young afaik. At most I'd have said 13.


Don't know how old the character is meant to be in the TV series, but pretty sure the actor is least 16 now.

And a google confirms she has just turned 17. She would have been 16 when filming this series. I had definitely heard the word cunt by the time I was 16, though I can see why a workplace would want to limit her contact with such language


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I love the way they have to carefully film his lines as Maisie is so young they can't very well have her sitting there and listening to the actor call everyone a cunt.





Orang Utan said:


> Do you really think so?



nahhh...  swearing in front of kids on film sets (and i thought she was about 14) is not something anyone is precious about.  Actual sexual activity would be frowned upon - but i've directed schoolchildren of thirteen in plays which use the word fuck* - and that's without any special notification of parents or whatever.

*'Blood Brothers'


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

It wasn't the most exciting episode, but there's nowt wrong with that. Frankly, we kinda needed one after the furious action of the first few. 

My only problem is that the time lines seem all over the shop. Where has Manse's massive army got to? They seem to have found some nice village and have settled down. And the white walkers, one minute they're approaching the gates the next, uhh... And what was the point of Bron going and getting himself captured? It added nothing to  the plot (other than him becoming a bit of a bastard, and Jolen getting a couple of good lines) and just seems to be a way of breaking up what would otherwise be yet another group just slogging there way across the lands, a la Arya/Hound, Brienne/Pod.

Lysa was superbly bonkers tho


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> nahhh...  swearing in front of kids on film sets (and i thought she was about 14) is not something anyone is precious about.  Actual sexual activity would be frowned upon - but i've directed schoolchildren of thirteen in plays which use the word fuck* - and that's without any special notification of parents or whatever.
> 
> *'Blood Brothers'


Aye! They've heard it all before. Real life doesn't have an 18 certificate.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2014)

Whoops


----------



## TitanSound (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I love the way they have to carefully film his lines as Maisie is so young they can't very well have her sitting there and listening to the actor call everyone a cunt.



She is 17. I'm sure they are not treating her with kid gloves


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

No way is she 17!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> No way is she 17!


16 during filming. Still, she gets away with looking younger compared to Bran


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

would be ID'd for fags blates. If they still sold them to under 18s


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> No way is she 17!


Out of interest, how old do you think the actor playing Jojen is?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2014)

He must be in his twenties cos he was a kid in something I saw ages ago
ETA: Love Actually!


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He must be in his twenties cos he was a kid in something I saw ages ago


I wasn't asking you


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I wasn't asking you


Tough!


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Tough!


Spoilsport!


----------



## smmudge (May 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He must be in his twenties cos he was a kid in something I saw ages ago
> ETA: Love Actually!



He might have been in his twenties then playing a child.

So I'd say about 40.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

avery smooth soundtrack to that film, although I like Hour of the Bewilderbeest more


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Out of interest, how old do you think the actor playing Jojen is?



48.


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> 48.


You're not very good at this age guessing game, are you?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> You're not very good at this age guessing game, are you?


ok, 46.


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> ok, 46.


Closer, but not quite right.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

This could take some time


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> This could take some time


Or not.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Or not.


Accoring to imdb he's about 24.

Despite looking 12.

Presuming Jojen is the boy.


----------



## fishfinger (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Accoring to imdb he's about 24.
> 
> Despite looking 12.
> 
> Presuming Jojen is the boy.


Yes, we have a winner!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 6, 2014)

Joffrey was at least 21 iirc and didn't look it at all...


----------



## Santino (May 6, 2014)

Hang on... series 4, episode 5 - this could be the exact halfway point of the show. Assuming they don't do an extended final season broken into two parts.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 6, 2014)

Santino said:


> Hang on... series 4, episode 5 - this could be the exact halfway point of the show. Assuming they don't do an extended final season broken into two parts.


You can tell they are staying to drag it out a bit now.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

Santino said:


> Hang on... series 4, episode 5 - this could be the exact halfway point of the show. Assuming they don't do an extended final season broken into two parts.


Yeah, they've made a thing of how this is the midpoint, so all the main plots and themes are laid out now. 

I'll lay you 10-1 on that they do split the last book in two.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You can tell they are staying to drag it out a bit now.


No they're not, they added in more action as (presumably) the books were full of people just plodding around the countryside.


----------



## Dooby (May 6, 2014)

belboid said:


> Yeah, they've made a thing of how this is the midpoint, so all the main plots and themes are laid out now.
> 
> I'll lay you 10-1 on that they do split the last book in two.


You mentioned the books! CLANGCLANGCLANGCLANG


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

AWOOGA! AWOOGA! we have defcon 4


----------



## smmudge (May 6, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Joffrey was at least 21 iirc and didn't look it at all...



In fairness these people probably look exactly their age in real life, we're just used to seeing teenagers on screen played by 30 year olds


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

Sorry, I realise we should pretend the awful books never existed.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

either that or they chose baby faced actors ennit- I still get ID'd at thirty and its not rare. Perhaps some people should check their 'looking your age' privilege


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2014)

The events in both tv show and books span for a much shorter time than the TV show and books have taken to be produced. Obv.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2014)

smmudge said:


> In fairness these people probably look exactly their age in real life, we're just used to seeing teenagers on screen played by 30 year olds


Like 17 year old Margaery Tyrell being played by 31 year old Natalie Dormer?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2014)

Margaery is an evil schemer and groomer but I find her so attractive. It's the slight upturn to the nose that does it. Gives her an impish cast that belies her ruthless agendas


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Margaery is an evil schemer and groomer but I find her so attractive. It's the slight upturn to the nose that does it. Gives her an impish cast that belies her ruthless agendas


She'd kick you in the balls while smiling and you'd be happy she paid you attention


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

strung out said:


> Like 17 year old Margaery Tyrell being played by 31 year old Natalie Dormer?


That's creepy!


strung out said:


> Like 17 year old Margaery Tyrell being played by 31 year old Natalie Dormer?


Pretty lady.

Though, now, creepy to think of her perving over Tommen in bed (i bet he don't care, lucky bastard!)


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 7, 2014)

Cersei was looking rather tanned this week.

I remember in the beginning thinking she looked exceptionally pale (not sure blonde hair ordinarily suits Lena Headey).


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2014)

Mark Gatiss next week.


----------



## smmudge (May 7, 2014)

Margaery is certainly a schemer but she doesn't seem that evil. Probably one of the more moral characters on GoT to be honest.


----------



## The Octagon (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, if you had to hang around with one of the families, the Tyrell's look the best bet for stability and actual affection


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Mark Gatiss next week.


Spoilers


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2014)

.
oops wrong thread


----------



## youngian (May 7, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Btw, has Jon Snow been cast in some ridiculous looking blockbuster film about volcanos? Saw an advert on the bus which looked like it might be the case. It looked hilariously cheesy!


Kit Harington- the man of a thousand faces


----------



## Idris2002 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2014)

strung out said:


> Spoilers


Go on.


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Go on.


Those of us who have read the books and know who Mark Gatiss is playing have now had it spoiled what happens next week.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2014)

I was merely saying an actor, who had been widely publicized as appearing in the show, would be appearing in the show.

You're now spoiling it by implying that this means something is going to happen.

You book-readers just can't help yourselves, can you?

To be fair...I'm sure _something_ is going to happen, anyway.  I just don't have a clue what.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 7, 2014)

I'm afraid my immediate thought was how many more episodes of Dr Who are we not going to get to allow for this*

*I know Moffat is the official show-runner, but I'm not convinced Gatiss is confined to the episodes he writes.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2014)

he fucking should be, any Who with his seal is invariably ridden with horror trope cliches that would make Cushing blush


----------



## strung out (May 7, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> I was merely saying an actor, who had been widely publicized as appearing in the show, would be appearing in the show.
> 
> You're now spoiling it by implying that this means something is going to happen.
> 
> ...


Stop spoiling it


----------



## belboid (May 8, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> I was merely saying an actor, who had been widely publicized as appearing in the show, would be appearing in the show.
> 
> You're now spoiling it by implying that this means something is going to happen.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, are you saying that a character in the show has an influence upon the plot? Outrageous spoiler.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 8, 2014)

The big problem with Who isn't a lack of Gatiss, but a surplus of wibly wobly timey wimey Mofatt bollocks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2014)

Is Gatiss gonna be...



Spoiler



Tycho Nestoris



?


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2014)

No, he's playing the recast Mountain That Rides


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2014)

in a mr blobby suit?


----------



## The Octagon (May 8, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> in a mr blobby suit?


 
You book purists, always complaining about the smallest changes....


----------



## scifisam (May 9, 2014)

I thought that was a bit boring. I appreciate that some of it has to be covered because it'll be important later, but they don't have to spend quite so much time on it. The pacing's totally off. 

Poor Hodor is not going to cope well with being treated like an animal, I think. 

Hound and Arya still make the show worth watching.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 9, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Hound and Arya still make the show worth watching.



I find myself thinking more and more like the hound. There was that lovely scene where Jamie gave Brienne his sword, and as she goes 'I shall name him Oathkeeper' all I could think was 'lots of people name their swords...lots of cunts...'


----------



## The Octagon (May 9, 2014)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I find myself thinking more and more like the hound. There was that lovely scene where Jamie gave Brienne his sword, and as she goes 'I shall name him Oathkeeper' all I could think was 'lots of people name their swords...lots of cunts...'


 
Me and the guys I watch it with all said that at the time


----------



## Gromit (May 9, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> No, he's playing the recast Mountain That Rides


Nice try.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 9, 2014)

bit of a meh episode. I especially thought the Craster's keep battles was shitly done. They've already shown the creepy beardy fella sneak into the camp in broad daylight, then noted that no guards were posted - then proceed to charge in there screaming "YAAAAARGH", revealing their presence to such an extent that all the traitorous evil-doers are able to rally and grab their swords, killing 4 of the small number of people still vital for defending castle black. Annoyingly stupid. Why not wait until they're all drunk and asleep, quietly murder anyone keeping watch, then stab the bastards in their beds, thus totally avoiding the possibility of casualties?


----------



## ringo (May 9, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> I especially thought the Craster's keep battles was shitly done.



I might watch it again just to see how many got killed. They said there were 11 but they seemed to kill about 23 of them.


----------



## Kuso (May 9, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> bit of a meh episode. I especially thought the Craster's keep battles was shitly done. They've already shown the creepy beardy fella sneak into the camp in broad daylight, then noted that no guards were posted - then proceed to charge in there screaming "YAAAAARGH", revealing their presence to such an extent that all the traitorous evil-doers are able to rally and grab their swords, killing 4 of the small number of people still vital for defending castle black. Annoyingly stupid. Why not wait until they're all drunk and asleep, quietly murder anyone keeping watch, then stab the bastards in their beds, thus totally avoiding the possibility of casualties?



That jarred with me a bit too, but I sort of squared it with the whole "fighting with honour" thing.  Sure, not many on the Black Watch were particularly honourable people before- thieves, rapists etc, but perhaps some of them actually took their vows seriously.  Besides, wasn't Jon Snow leading them?  I doubt he'd go in for murdering men in their sleep.


----------



## Kuso (May 9, 2014)

ringo said:


> I might watch it again just to see how many got killed. They said there were 11 but they seemed to kill about 23 of them.



There was definitely more people got killed in that scene than the final count!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 12, 2014)

That was kinda boring.

The pace needs seriously to improve.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 12, 2014)

last nights  one  was enjoyable

not sure  if that  end  bit  with tyrrion was  a bit OTT   but  i enjoyed it


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 12, 2014)

I really think people who have read the books or watched the TV show (or any combination of that) should refrain from reading or posting on this thread, spoiler laden as it is.


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I really think people who have read the books or watched the TV show (or any combination of that) should refrain from reading or posting on this thread, spoiler laden as it is.


how does that work then? if tv watchers don't post on here, what do we talk about? who posts?  people who have never seen it?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> how does that work then? if tv watchers don't post on here, what do we talk about? who posts?  people who have never seen it?


Whoosh


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Whoosh


probably.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

Some excellent lannister this week- Tywin acting the complete dick as usual. But with his panache- if you have to be a villain, be Tywin.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2014)

Disappointed that Stannis didn't put down 'I know a woman that can pop killer shadow demon things out' on his loan application.


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2014)

re: end of the ep. That is basically tyrion's answer to everything isn't it?


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2014)

Excellent episode, pretty much all the interesting characters back in it. Yara on marvelous form, good to see she has seen sense about her idiot brother. Christ, Alfie Allen is an awful actor.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> re: end of the ep. That is basically tyrion's answer to everything isn't it?


Worked out last time.  But which champion will he choose this time?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

belboid said:


> Worked out last time.  But which champion will he choose this time?




Jaime


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

copliker said:


> Disappointed that Stannis didn't put down 'I know a woman that can pop killer shadow demon things out' on his loan application.




Gatiss cannot do anything other than smug can he


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Jaime


tssk, that's no way to build the tension


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Gatiss cannot do anything other than smug can he


Perfectly appropriate as a banker, tho.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

also: we saw three different parties lay claim to the throne of westeros, in full with all the angles guff. Significant?


Good to see varys back I have yet to see him deliver a line so winning as when he spoke to littlefinger in srs 1 'Do you lie awake at night, fearing my gash?'


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2014)

belboid said:


> Worked out last time.  But which champion will he choose this time?



well I thought probably Jaime or maybe he will ask Bron again if he can, there was also the possibility that Tywin might turn round and say "ok you have to fight yourself" but doesn't look like there's any point guessing any more


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Gatiss cannot do anything other than smug can he





Spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

belboid said:


> tssk, that's no way to build the tension



if he calls his pet sellsword to fight I will be wrong, but I recon he'll call the big J, cos despite his setback is still a skilled blade. And it will also fuck with lannister internal dynamics and he is all about that


----------



## JimW (May 12, 2014)

Theon kept himself surprisingly buff between the kennels and the torture rack.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> well I thought probably Jaime or maybe he will ask Bron again if he can, there was also the possibility that Tywin might turn round and say "ok you have to fight yourself" but doesn't look like there's any point guessing any more




no spoilers m8, mere speculation.


----------



## smmudge (May 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> no spoilers m8, mere speculation.



oh ok, thought you'd read the books and it was in there 

I also wondered if maybe Jaime would have to fight for the other side, being king's guard and that.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> oh ok, thought you'd read the books and it was in there
> 
> I also wondered if maybe Jaime would have to fight for the other side, being king's guard and that.




series has taken over books now, they are doing stuff that wasn't in book at all! anyones guess from now on in.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2014)

can he even still trust Bron?  I mean, how did Shae get back there?


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> well I thought probably Jaime or maybe he will ask Bron again if he can, there was also the possibility that Tywin might turn round and say "ok you have to fight yourself" but doesn't look like there's any point guessing any more


Assuming it is the usual Lannister champion I think I have an idea who might do it


----------



## J Ed (May 12, 2014)

Was Bronn bought by Cersei who in turn got Shae to lie about Tyrion?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 13, 2014)

smmudge said:


> I also wondered if maybe Jaime would have to fight for the other side, being king's guard and that.



Aye, but then he did ask for Jamie last time didn't he? Until they said he couldn't because he was miles away. Maybe he'll do the same again? "My champion is The Hound oh dear he's not here never mind back to the cells for me..."


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 13, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Was Bronn bought by Cersei who in turn got Shae to lie about Tyrion?



Nah, they just bought Shae directly surely? Isn't that what she means when she reminds him that she's a whore?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 13, 2014)

He's not trusting anyone just now, except maybe for Jamie.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2014)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Isn't that what she means when she reminds him that she's a whore?


naah, she's just throwing his line to her back at him.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2014)

oh, almost forgot to mention.  A mate of mine made the Hounds chest armor and neckscowl thingie.


----------



## Riklet (May 13, 2014)

Cracking ending there, set my heart beating! Looking forward to how this works out.

The main training the king's hand or the king's hand himself? Or Dad...? Tough call.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2014)

I think they'll make him fight himself.  Possibly Jamie.


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I think they'll make him fight himself.


it aint Fight Club


----------



## smmudge (May 13, 2014)

Trial by combat means someone has to die doesn't it? maybe it will be some random.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 13, 2014)

Jaime vs Bronn I reckon. Probably with Jaime to fight for Tyrion but it could be the other way round.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2014)

Won't it be The Mountain fighting on behalf of the king?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Won't it be The Mountain fighting on behalf of the king?


 
Isn't he off torturing and murdering his way round the countryside? I lose track.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't he off torturing and murdering his way round the countryside? I lose track.


That's the Hound isn't it?  I don't think the Mountain has been mentioned recently.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 13, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> That's the Hound isn't it?  I don't think the Mountain has been mentioned recently.


 
When the Hound and Arya killed the soldiers in the inn, didn't they say they'd been with his brother?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2014)

they did. We also found out that the Hound would very much  like to kill his brother, but the reason for these fratricidal urges were not revealed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> they did. We also found out that the Hound would very much  like to kill his brother, but the reason for these fratricidal urges were not revealed


They were revealed in S1. The Hound got his scars from his brother


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They were revealed in S1. The Hound got his scars from his brother




ah! cheers. All seems so long ago.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> When the Hound and Arya killed the soldiers in the inn, didn't they say they'd been with his brother?


Ah yeah, not sure how recent that was though.  

I'm sure we'll find out next week


----------



## belboid (May 13, 2014)

we're getting a new Mountain this season.   Again.


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> they did. We also found out that the Hound would very much  like to kill his brother, but the reason for these fratricidal urges were not revealed



Short answer: cause he's a cunt. 

Long answer: Actually The Hound explained to Aria how he got burnt (The Mountain did it) and that his brother was made a Knight etc. which goes towards his dislike of knights in general.


----------



## youngian (May 13, 2014)

Mr Humphreys appears to be watching a bit too much Game of Thrones and not getting out enough



> Court refuses trial by combat
> 
> A court has rejected a 60-year-old man's attempt to invoke the ancient right to trial by combat, rather than pay a £25 fine for a minor motoring offence.
> 
> ...




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1416262/Court-refuses-trial-by-combat.html


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 13, 2014)

I'm afraid Ramsey Snow/Bolton is still very much "the guy from Misfits" for me. Only person I can't quite get over the casting for


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2014)

Yes good episode, ratchetting things up, strong ending. Rains of Castameer again. That melody's stuck in my head.



neonwilderness said:


> Ah yeah, not sure how recent that was though.
> 
> I'm sure we'll find out next week



Poliver, of the Needle in throat, says they've been with the Mountain, got a bit bored and basically been wandering around the Riverlands, torturing, raping and robbing.

Sandor Clegane won't come back to King's Landing now.
A. There's now a 100 Silver Dragon price on his head, so he'd have to fight his way in.
B. He still wants to get some kind of randsome / reward money from Arya's aunt.
C. Besides, he knows his name's mud in KL and hates the place.







youngian said:


> Mr Humphreys appears to be watching a bit too much Game of Thrones and not getting out enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, 12 years ago?...



Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm afraid Ramsey Snow/Bolton is still very much "the guy from Misfits" for me. Only person I can't quite get over the casting for



Never saw that. I think he works quite well. Creepy and sadistic, almost mundanely played, not hammy


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 14, 2014)

Spoiler



Another weird badly written fight scene. Yara who has Ramsey surrounded and outnumbered inexplicably watches him fiddle with his keys for 5 minutes rather than chopping him up... then... cut to her & crew running to the boats evidently not pursued by whatever beastie ramsey was supposedly releasing from the cage.



Err... what?


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 14, 2014)

Spoiler






Lo Siento. said:


> Another weird badly written fight scene. Yara who has Ramsey surrounded and outnumbered inexplicably watches him fiddle with his keys for 5 minutes rather than chopping him up... then... cut to her & crew running to the boats evidently not pursued by whatever beastie ramsey was supposedly releasing from the cage.
> 
> Err... what?



yeah that whole scene made no sense. how was he not dead in 5 seconds to begin with?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 14, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> yeah that whole scene made no sense. how was he not dead in 5 seconds to begin with?


Just spoilered my post, so might be worth deleting quote...

But...


Spoiler



I get why they needed Yara to "meet" but not capture "Reek" because I'm sure they need that for later on, but they could've come up with a better reason for why Yara retreats ffs. Like she can outrun dogs (or would bother giving that she's got a big fucking sword). Just annoying.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2014)

Yeah that was a bit odd.. no need to spoiler stuff that's been on the TV BTW. I think that was the consensus.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

because you can face down half trained, half awake prison guards but a pack of dogs on full war mode is no joke. They'll hurt you, or at least hinder you for long enough to have daddy come in and finish you


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

and IF YOU REASD THE FUCKING BOOKS you'd know reek is housed with the dogs


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> and IF YOU REASD THE FUCKING BOOKS you'd know reek is housed with the dogs


I got that. Doesn't explain (a) why yara and friends stood and watched ramsey open the dog cage despite having plenty of time to stop him and (b) how they suddenly got to the beach. Humans can't outrun dogs.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

they can on distance

but in this case you are correct, that doesn't make much sense


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 14, 2014)

yeah, and they were getting into the boat all slowly and casually. it came across as one of the least believable scenes I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> because you can face down half trained, half awake prison guards but a pack of dogs on full war mode is no joke. They'll hurt you, or at least hinder you for long enough to have daddy come in and finish you


The dogs were caged; Bolton was fiddling with keys. Yara could have stabbed him up. 

What she should have done was pull out a string of sausages to distract the dogs, like in cartoons (and, fortunately, real life).


----------



## youngian (May 14, 2014)

xenon said:


> What, 12 years ago?...


Didn't see that as I picked the story up from as GoT Twitter account. I'm now intrigued as to whether this is some archaic law that still exists next time the bank sends me a letter demanding absurd overdraft charges.


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2014)

Well, that wasn't bad. I knew Shae would turn - presumably that means Bronn's turned too.

The attempted rescue came off as a bit farcical. All that speechifying about saving your Prince, then an embarrassed escape without him. Poor Theon. It's interesting to see a child-murderer getting what some people think child-murderers deserve, and how fucking horrible it is.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2014)

youngian said:


> Didn't see that as I picked the story up from as GoT Twitter account. I'm now intrigued as to whether this is some archaic law that still exists next time the bank sends me a letter demanding absurd overdraft charges.



TBH I was pondering trial by combat's real place in ancient law after watching that ep. And remembered that exact case from a few years back, so checked the date...


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2014)

Didn't Littlefinger crush that necklace and throw it in the sea?


----------



## strung out (May 14, 2014)

Ser Dontos was lying dead full of arrows in a boat - maybe Littlefinger just threw the necklace on top of him?


----------



## scifisam (May 14, 2014)

Yes, we saw him throw the necklace onto Ser Dontos's body on the boat.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> because you can face down half trained, half awake prison guards but a pack of dogs on full war mode is no joke. They'll hurt you, or at least hinder you for long enough to have daddy come in and finish you



The whole piece was inserted to add some action into an episode which didn't have any. The result was epic fail.

They did all this "We are ironborn and will not suffer this insult" posturing.
Attacked a fully fortified position with a handful of men and got in easily.
Lost half their men.
Let some guy smirk and wave a key around for ages, fiddle with a lock for ages.
Return to the boats with no dogs in pursuit. Bolton's bastard never missed a chance to set loose his dogs, are we to believe that this time he didn't or that they out ran them?
Dramatically declaim that Theon is dead after all that wasted blood and effort.

The only use it served was to underline that Reek is well and truly broken in and show him as fit to be used as a willing tool for Bolton plans.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

for once gromit, i actually agree. It doesn't make much sense as a scene except to do as you say, show that cockless wonder is now a thorough bolton tool


----------



## Idris2002 (May 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> cockless wonder



both  and


----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2014)

George RR Martin has a bit of a "thing" about castration, doesn't he?

Three separate castration storylines?


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2014)

Reek, Varys and...?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

all of the unsullied


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 14, 2014)

Not so much 'un' sullied, then.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> George RR Martin has a bit of a "thing" about castration, doesn't he?
> 
> Three separate castration storylines?





Spoiler



I'm wondering if a particular fourth genital mutilation will make it into the TV series.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Not so much 'un' sullied, then.




yes, for they have never sullied themselves in the sins of the flesh.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Return to the boats with no dogs in pursuit. Bolton's bastard never missed a chance to set loose his dogs, are we to believe that this time he didn't or that they out ran them?


After a low speed pursuit, the dogs found that they couldn't shimmy down those ropes.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2014)

The book this is (mostly) based on must be really fucking boring if they keep having to add in these 'action' scenes.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

belboid said:


> The book this is (mostly) based on must be really fucking boring if they keep having to add in these 'action' scenes.



Many book readers don't find a lack of action scenes boring. TV audiences however.... surprised that we haven't had a 'cart' chase squeezed in yet. With one cart bursting into flames after going over a cliff.


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Many book readers don't find a lack of action scenes boring. TV audiences however.... surprised that we haven't had a 'cart' chase squeezed in yet. With one cart bursting into flames after going over a cliff.



Don't forget cart tipping over fruit and veg at a market stall


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Many book readers don't find a lack of action scenes boring. TV audiences however.... surprised that we haven't had a 'cart' chase squeezed in yet. With one cart bursting into flames after going over a cliff.


Traipse through the countryside. Traipse through a different bit of countryside. Free some slaves. Repeat.

Thank fuck for the Lannisters


----------



## joustmaster (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if a particular fourth genital mutilation will make it into the TV series.


"i've read the book and need to post things from it that haven't happened in the tv show yet"


----------



## The Octagon (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if it would have worked better had Bolton handed 'Reek' a sword and told him to defend his master.

Then Yara could have seen the futility and retreated minus invisible dogs.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I wonder if it would have worked better had Bolton handed 'Reek' a sword and told him to defend his master.
> 
> Then Yara could have seen the futility and retreated minus invisible dogs.


that'd rather screw up Ramsey's plan to send him back to infiltrate the islands tho.  I just wish they'd kill them both, they add very little and both look and sound stupid.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Many book readers don't find a lack of action scenes boring. TV audiences however.... surprised that we haven't had a 'cart' chase squeezed in yet. With one cart bursting into flames after going over a cliff.




because people who don't wade through them mighty doorsteps are idiots to be entertained only by bang-bang action. Right.


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> "i've read the book and need to post things from it that haven't happened in the tv show yet"



Thats why its in spoiler code


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

Supine said:


> Don't forget cart tipping over fruit and veg at a market stall



Clay pots as there is no pane of glass to smash through.


----------



## joustmaster (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Thats why its in spoiler code


its almost like you haven't read the thread


----------



## Gromit (May 14, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> its almost like you haven't read the thread



You make me sick showing off your 'have read the thread' advanced knowledge. You were into the thread before it was cool and popular. So what! Don't spoiler it for people like me who are still trying to catch up


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2014)

Gromit said:


> You make me sick showing off your 'have read the thread' advanced knowledge. You were into the thread before it was cool and popular. So what! Don't spoiler it for people like me who are still trying to catch up


Ohh, catchup...expurgated to hell by the time you read it. I bet they'll have cut the bit when GRRM turns up and calls us all cunts.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 14, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm afraid Ramsey Snow/Bolton is still very much "the guy from Misfits" for me. Only person I can't quite get over the casting for



Nah, I think he plays a good bastard.


----------



## joustmaster (May 15, 2014)

Gromit said:


> You make me sick showing off your 'have read the thread' advanced knowledge. You were into the thread before it was cool and popular. So what! Don't spoiler it for people like me who are still trying to catch up


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 15, 2014)

Twas a small cast this week.

No Hound/Arya
No Brienne/Pod
No Wall/Snow/Bran
No Whitewalkers
No Wildlings
No Littlefinger/Bitty/Sansa

Would seem Varys is very much the man of the moment. He is Littlefinger's offical rival, so it's not surprising he's been given some screen time and that he has an interest in manipulating events. One of the two will die as a result of the other's machinations I don't doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIL: Dinklage is a veggie and that all the 'meat' he eats on screen is crafted from tofu


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2014)

I hope she gets more insanely jealous of Sansa tbf. Cos the whole set up in the eyrie is proper dodge and could get really messy if she does


----------



## TitanSound (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 15, 2014)

that  ends way too soon.


----------



## Pingu (May 16, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, almost forgot to mention.  A mate of mine made the Hounds chest armor and neckscowl thingie.



can we touch you?


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2014)

Pingu said:


> can we touch you?


hmm, depends. Is that Rolf Harris in your avatar?


----------



## Pingu (May 16, 2014)




----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2014)

A phallic pole going into one of three holes?


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> A phallic pole going into one of three holes?



The film Snatch is a clue.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2014)

Gromit said:


> The film Snatch is a clue.


snatch, eh?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 19, 2014)

The Daenersys plotline is reallly tedious now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2014)

this weeks was pretty weak, but still much better than any other tv out there at the moment


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 19, 2014)

That was....creepy

What can't be improved by the addition of a moon doar.

A new internet meme is born


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

New Mountain that Rides is bare hench


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

totally not who I expected to step up and be Tyrions champion./

also: littlefinger!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 19, 2014)

So does The Mountain hang around just randomly killing people? They keep him in a corner and just randomly push some poor fuckers toward him to their doom.

I hope to god Sansa doesn't have any more unpleasant moments with Littlefinger, that's just creepy. Obviously she will, this is Westeros ffs where everyone (except Pie Boy) is a twisted cunt.

Fucking hell, PACE! Everything moves like a tired glacier in this. Where is the story?

Get rid of Dany; her storyline is rubbish. 

TBH about half the stuff happening needs culling. Get Hound to the Eyrie, ffs they've been travelling for about 2 years! Another day, another farm on fire. Next they'll be outside Uncle Owen's moisture farm staring at two burned corpses.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2014)

Oi.  10pm Mondays for new episode talk.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

I've been vague on purpose!


----------



## sptme (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler



Never tell a little girl with a pointy stick your name!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

> Fucking hell, PACE! Everything moves like a tired glacier in this. Where is the story?



compared to the books this is greased lightening


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

sptme said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Never tell a little girl with a pointy stick your name!




yeah more good arya this week, but for some reason i find



Spoiler: arya



her tending the wounded hound more character building than her doing another killing. We know she's a badass in waiting, that softer side was something we haven't seen so much of. And who could least deserve such kindness!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So does The Mountain hang around just randomly killing people? They keep him in a corner and just randomly push some poor fuckers toward him to their doom.
> 
> I hope to god Sansa doesn't have any more unpleasant moments with Littlefinger, that's just creepy. Obviously she will, this is Westeros ffs where everyone (except Pie Boy) is a twisted cunt.
> 
> ...


Due to the questing element of much of the fantasy genre, there is a lot of travelling to be done. Like Kevin Smith said, Lord Of The Rings is just three movies of walking.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 19, 2014)

It's not helped by Emilia Clarke's rubbish acting. 

As much as there are good actors in this; there are plenty of not so good actors - and Dinklage's voice coach needs to be sacked. Though a moon door.

Shit needs to move forward much more in this. Maybe they are slowing it all down because the bloody books still haven't been written!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Oi.  10pm Mondays for new episode talk.


Saying that sansa has had unpleasant moments with Littlefinger is about as revealing as a cast iron corset.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Due to the questing element of much of the fantasy genre, there is a lot of travelling to be done. Like Kevin Smith said, Lord Of The Rings is just three movies of walking.


I'm hoping for an ending not dissimilar to Monty Python's Holy Grail, which, given the speed at which George writes, may well be likely.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's not helped by Emilia Clarke's rubbish acting.
> 
> As much as there are good actors in this; there are plenty of not so good actors - and Dinklage's voice coach needs to be sacked. Though a moon door.
> 
> Shit needs to move forward much more in this. Maybe they are slowing it all down because the bloody books still haven't been written!




No, this is moving faster than the books and has started to reveal things not from the books.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 19, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with the pace  
it was a set-up episode, but the pace certainly quickened up towards the end. Yowzah!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler: stuff



littlefinger grooming sansa is a bit yuk, esp as she can see it but is so shit scared of everything she blossoms to it (or pretends to?) cos he is her saviour.

Things may get a bit intersting once Hound and Arya turn up expecting a healthy Lady of the Eyrie and a payday


----------



## RedDragon (May 19, 2014)

Got an urge to bake myself a direwolf loaf


----------



## smmudge (May 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Due to the questing element of much of the fantasy genre, there is a lot of travelling to be done. Like Kevin Smith said, Lord Of The Rings is just three movies of walking.



It's all so inconsistent though - some people take ages to get somewhere (a la Hound and Arya) that others get to in a few days (a la littlefinger and Sansa). I think the Hound and Arya are just lost and they don't want to admit it.


----------



## smmudge (May 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: well



that wasn't very vague. I'm glad I've already watched the ep now!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Spoiler: well
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very vague. I'm glad I've already watched the ep now!




duly hidden! I don't want to ruin shit for people who have a job lol



I know how to beat the Mountain as well- poisoned blade. Dance in for enough small cuts and let the haemotoxin work then POW straight to the ticker!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2014)

One of the best episodes this season.   Beautifully shot, Sanya in the snow, Tyrion in the dungeon and his meeting with Bronn.

You can never go wrong with Arya and the Hound.  As long as you don't tell her your name, obviously.


----------



## RedDragon (May 19, 2014)

That whole 'I met you as a baby' was cool too.


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> totally not who I expected to step up and be Tyrions champion./
> 
> also: littlefinger!


I thought you'd read the books? How can you still be surprised by stuff like that?!


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> That whole 'I met you as a baby' was cool too.


yeah, that was beautifully played. As soon as he walked in you knew it had to be him, but such a stylish story to back it up.

I thought Emilia Clarke actually did some acting this week, which was a turn up. At least her story is getting a decent bit of twist, not just more and more plodding along. 

Littlefinger's accent hit new highs and lows and all sorts of generally all over the placeness.


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm hoping for an ending not dissimilar to Monty Python's Holy Grail, which, given the speed at which George writes, may well be likely.


Incidentally, the tirade of abuse that the Champion of Mereen gave outside the city walls was the "Insulting French Knight" speech from Holy Grail. Your mother was a hamster etc. translated into Valyrian.

Oh yeah and that was a cracking episode


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2014)

belboid said:


> Littlefinger's accent hit new highs and lows and all sorts of generally all over the placeness.


The actor's Irish, so presumably he's just doing his own accent (even if it does sound a bit odd)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 19, 2014)

belboid said:


> Littlefinger's accent hit new highs and lows and all sorts of generally all over the placeness.


I've only ever seen him in this and the Wire, playing another very insincere character. Not sure if he's good at playing insincere people or is just a very shit actor.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> That whole 'I met you as a baby' was cool too.


Yes, the other Tyrion dungeon scene.   Oberyn relating the story of Cersei when Tyrion was a baby, Tyrion inwardly weeping.  The torch-light bringing warmth to the whole thing.

The thing is...my first thought was that Oberyn would win the fight with the Mountain.  My second thought was...hold on, this is GoT.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> The actor's Irish, so presumably he's just doing his own accent (even if it does sound a bit odd)


if it was his own, it'd be rather more consistent. it's all over the shop


----------



## strung out (May 19, 2014)

I dunno - I reckon it's fairly obviously an Irish accent, so I don't know why you'd hire an Irish actor to do some weird variation on an Irish accent unless that was the one he already spoke with.

I agree, it does sound a tad bizarre though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2014)

oberyn has as much chance as anyone trained to that standard of a GoT badman. But its like bronn said, one slip and you're done


----------



## RedDragon (May 19, 2014)

strung out said:


> I dunno - I reckon it's fairly obviously an Irish accent, so I don't know why you'd hire an Irish actor to do some weird variation on an Irish accent unless that was the one he already spoke with.
> 
> I agree, it does sound a tad bizarre though.


Didn't we discuss upthread that maybe he was inadvertently slipping between Court and ferral accents.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Didn't we discuss upthread that maybe he was inadvertently slipping between Court and ferral accents.


we did. It some plausibility, but I'm not entirely convinced. He is usually better than this tho, so maybe.

No episode next week! Bloody yanks and their holidays


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

is it the superwankbowl


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2014)

I believe its Memorial Day. Which is actually the monday, but its one of their rare Bank Holidays type thing. I think.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2014)

It's Memorial Day.
Didn't you guys have like 5 bank holidays in a row lately?


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2014)

Don't be silly. 

It's our fourth in five weeks on Monday.


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> It's Memorial Day.
> Didn't you guys have like 5 bank holidays in a row lately?


Almost 

This is the UK's list of bank holidays for 2014:

New Year's Day			   January 1
Good Friday					April 18
Easter Monday				April 21
Early May Bank Holiday   May 5
Spring Bank Holiday		May 26
Summer Bank Holiday	 August 25
Christmas Day				December 25
Boxing Day					 December 26

Edit: These are for England and Wales.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2014)

these are ours

Wednesday, January 1New Year’s Day
Monday, January 20Birthday of Martin Luther King, Jr.
Monday, February 17 *Washington’s Birthday
Monday, May 26Memorial Day
Friday, July 4Independence Day
Monday, September 1Labor Day
Monday, October 13Columbus Day
Tuesday, November 11Veterans Day
Thursday, November 27Thanksgiving Day
Thursday, December 25Christmas Day

though only 6 fall on a Monday or Friday


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2014)

i still don't get why we don't have a labour day. Its not fair!


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> i still don't get why we don't have a labour day. Its not fair!



pull yourself up from your bootstraps, son! we only got a labor day through hard work!


----------



## The Octagon (May 20, 2014)

I think that may have been (for me at least) the best episode of the Season so far.

Oberyn / Tyrion was brilliant - Dinklage had great scenes with Jaime and Bronn, but this was even better than his grandstanding speech last week, and apparently this was the very first scene the actor playing Oberyn filmed, which is even more impressive as he nailed it.
Arya / Hound interactions went up a notch too, even discounting the brief altercation with the 2 dumbest bounty hunters in Westeros 
New Mountain is spot on (physically at least, needed a touch more gruffness in the voice /nitpick), although if I was those lambs to the slaughter I'd like to think they would have maybe thought to attack en masse or just throw the sword at him and hope for the best!

The Eyrie stuff was done really well too, the kiss was suitably skincrawling and Sansa actually seems to be getting her wits about her finally.
I would have liked the line from the books -



Spoiler: Littlefinger



"Only Cat"


 
but what they did worked pretty well. The only thing that annoyed me was Littlefinger telling Sansa how much he loved her mother right before the moon door scene, telegraphed it a bit too much for some of the unsullied I reckon.

Cannot fucking wait for the last 3 episodes


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> these are ours
> 
> Wednesday, January 1New Year’s Day
> Monday, January 20Birthday of Martin Luther King, Jr.
> ...



Do you guys have a law that says all your national holidays have to be ironic or did it just pan out that way by chance?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2014)

That last episode was understated but excellent. For once we're getting a real sense of the politics of the night's watch and just that one brief scene at the wall was very revealing. 

Great cameo from Hot Pie as well.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 20, 2014)

Another day at the Night's Watch:

Lord Commander Ray Winstone-a-like: "fuckin' ell Jon Snow, you're shit, and you shag wildlings"
Jon Snow *stares at feet*
Samwise Tarley: "ee it's right cold up 'ere!" before secretly planning his successful and eventual takover of the 7 Kingdoms with Arya as his bodyguard.

Another day in King's Landing:

Cersei: "Everyone's a cunt, and they all hate women"
Tywin: "you're all cunts"
Tyrion: "fuck!"

Another day in Essos:

Danaerys: "I'm the bloody queen, dragons flew out of my front bottom"
Slaves: "auk'fhhe'reahth!" (Hooray!)
Masters: "cla'oore'plink" (Boo!)

Another day on Dragonstone:

Ser Davros: "why aye ye've chopped me fingers off, that's right fair that is!"
Stannis: "I'm the king, it's fair and proper"
Melissandre: "I'm mysterious and shit ghosts"
Ser Davros: "she's mysterious and shit's ghosts, can we trust her?"
Stannis: "give me your fucking hand you bastard traitor!"


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/if-game-of-thrones-characters-were-drawn-by-disney


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> Didn't we discuss upthread that maybe he was inadvertently slipping between Court and ferral accents.



I don't think the scenes are all filmed in the order they're shown, so maybe there's been a gradual, steady change in Gillen's accent only the version we see is all jumbled up


----------



## joustmaster (May 20, 2014)

Heres an interview with him, from last year.
his accent is a bit of mix


----------



## TitanSound (May 20, 2014)

I thought it was a good episode. This and the last have delved a bit more into the slower, but essential, parts of the story. I can imagine the last three being a bit more action packed.


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2014)

Finally caught up with this thread (only started S1 in April) and I think there's one question that needs answering above else.

What the _fuck_ has happened to Baelish's accent? It sounds like the actor had a disciplinary over his disgraceful effort in series 1-3, went to get voice coaching lessons from the fucking Wurzels and still didn't manage to get it down. Daario Naharis's recasting has confused the fuck out of me but they could replace Aidan Gillen with a two year old girl and I'd be more convinced.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 21, 2014)

The new Daario is terrible IMO.  The first one wasn't a great actor but had the right level of flamboyant cheesiness, this one is boringly bland.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

FECK! DRINK! ARSE! SANSA!


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> The new Daario is terrible IMO.  The first one wasn't a great actor but had the right level of flamboyant cheesiness, this one is boringly bland.


Let's be fair, Emilia Clarke is crap. He has to act opposite her ffs.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Let's be fair, Emilia Clarke is crap. He has to act opposite her ffs.


 
She was much better in the latest episode I thought.

Playful / turning the tables with Daario, then showing a bit less "MAH DRAGONS! BURN ALL SLAVERS" when strategising with Jorah, she mde Dany seem more human than she has in a while.

She's not going to trouble the Emmys, but she's improving at least.


----------



## scifisam (May 21, 2014)

That was a pretty good episode. Made me like the show again.

Bronn and Jamie both had excellent reasons for not showing up for Tyrion: they'd die, and that would mean he'd die too. I think I was probably wrong about Bronn not seeing Shae onto the ship; not sure yet, but I'm erring on the side of him never actually betraying Tyrion. He took money from Cersei, and a "good" marriage pact, but he already knew by that point that Tyrion could only offer him death; he wasn't going to stand for Tyrion anyway, not against The Mountain (maybe he would have against someone else - he did seem to consider even The Mountain), so Cersei's stuff was pretty much a gift.

I guessed at Oberyn's involvement, but not his reminiscing about meeting Tyrion as a baby. I love Oberyn - he could be so dull, but he's just the opposite. Him acting opposite the excellent Peter Dinklage, just the two of them in a room telling stories, was top rate TV.

Poor Robin. He's never had a chance. Mad mother, grew up in a castle so well-fortified that he never actually sees anyone who isn't insane, and he did actually try - in his own mad way - to be nice to Sansa, and got slapped for it. That actor is a pretty bloody good.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Poor Robin. He's never had a chance. Mad mother, grew up in a castle so well-fortified that he never actually sees anyone who isn't insane, and he did actually try - in his own mad way - to be nice to Sansa, and got slapped for it. That actor is a pretty bloody good.


He's in for a sharp shock now that Baylish is his protector.

Arya+Hound aren't possibly going to make it to the Eyrie are they? That would be too happy for GoT.


----------



## scifisam (May 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> He's in for a sharp shock now that Baylish is his protector.



Yeah. Wonder how long he'll last? Long enough to sign something to make Littlefinger the Lord, I guess. Unless Littlefinger could be the lord just by his marriage? Otherwise, who would be Lord of the Vale instead of him? Not Sansa - she's on his mother's side, and presumably his father had relatives.

I just looked the actor up, and he's only 13. He's really good.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

The Eyrie will go to him by marriage rights surely


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2014)

No, its Robins by birth. Baylish will stand as Protector till he is old enough to do it himself - which of course he never will be. If they can manage to marry him and Sansa (her marriage to  Tyrion can be annulled for non-consummation) then it's hers by right, so he'll marry her (after killing off Robin) and onto the next stage of the plan.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2014)

Not to mention he'd also get Winterfell and therefore the whole North into the bargain with a Sansa marriage.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 21, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Not to mention he'd also get Winterfell and therefore the whole North into the bargain with a Sansa marriage.


That would require a divorce (ie death) from Tyrion presumably.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> That would require a divorce (ie death) from Tyrion presumably.


 
As Belboid states above, non-consummation? And I think Baelish is planning on Tyrion not making it through his trial anyway. Problem Solved.


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> That would require a divorce (ie death) from Tyrion presumably.


no, simple annulment.


----------



## spanglechick (May 21, 2014)

If they knew boring Bran was still alive and wandering, would he be heir to Winterfell instead of Sansa?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

I think so- first son ennit.


----------



## spanglechick (May 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I think so- first son ennit.


So this bloody price attaching itself to Sansa's cherry is inflated anyway?


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> If they knew boring Bran was still alive and wandering, would he be heir to Winterfell instead of Sansa?


Yep. Male Primogeniture goes through sons by age, then by any surviving sons of those sons, and sons of those sons (and so on), before reaching any daughters.


----------



## Dooby (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, only Dorne is stand out for being funky and allowing first born female or male inheritance I think


----------



## scifisam (May 21, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> So this bloody price attaching itself to Sansa's cherry is inflated anyway?



Yes, but they don't know that. And if Bran or Rickon turned up a few years later, there won't be many people left to recognise them. Even Sansa might not, given the passage of time. This episode had her not being sure of the layout of the castle where she'd spent most of her life. She'd probably recognise Jon, but not her little brothers. Here's a boy with a big-nose, dark curly hair and useless legs: is that your brother? For Rickon it would be even more difficult.

She's the only one they know is actually a Stark and actually her, not a pretender. Nobody could dispute her claim; someone turning up claiming to be the still-living Bran or Rickon would have a lot of unbelievers.

And Bran won't produce any legal heirs, so that still leaves her children second to Rickon, if he lives.


----------



## Gromit (May 21, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> If they knew boring Bran was still alive and wandering, would he be heir to Winterfell instead of Sansa?



Sansa wouldn't be heir. Her husband would be and then her first son.

However Bron is currently the Lord of Winterfell. Jon is illegitimate and could only claim right if made legitimate by his father (whoops too late) or the king. Although his vow to the Night's watch mean he must forsake all titles. Which is a technicality that could in theory be worked around.


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Sansa wouldn't be heir. Her husband would be and then her first son.


is that GoT lore?  Cos it would be exceptionally unusual. If Sansa were the only living child, she would be the heir, whether she was wed or not. The husband would be the equivalent of Prince Philip.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2014)

Well technically, right now Roose Bolton is the Warden of the North and therefore the Lord of Winterfell, so none of any of it matters for the moment


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> is that GoT lore?  Cos it would be exceptionally unusual. If Sansa were the only living child, she would be the heir, whether she was wed or not. The husband would be the equivalent of Prince Philip.



what, a septegenerian racist?


----------



## belboid (May 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> what, a septegenerian racist?


he hasn't always been a septuagenarian


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2014)

belboid said:


> he hasn't always been a septuagenarian


Nor octogenarian nor nonagenarian


----------



## joustmaster (May 21, 2014)

lizzardenarian?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 21, 2014)

Gromit said:


> However Bron is currently the Lord of Winterfell.



Sorry, have I missed like four series?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Heres an interview with him, from last year.
> his accent is a bit of mix






Tiernan Douieb@TiernanDouiebFollow
#whyImvotingUKIP because I can't tell what accent Aiden Gillen does on #GameOfThrones & I don't want us all to speak like that by 2020.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2014)

Dooby said:


> Yeah, only Dorne is stand out for being funky and allowing first born female or male inheritance I think


Careful now. That be book knowledge 



belboid said:


> is that GoT lore?  Cos it would be exceptionally unusual. If Sansa were the only living child, she would be the heir, whether she was wed or not. The husband would be the equivalent of Prince Philip.


Yeah, afaik Sansa would be heir, not her husband.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah, afaik Sansa would be heir, not her husband.



Indeed. Tywin had Tyrion marry Sansa so their child, who would inherit Winterfell, would be a Lannister. And there's always the option of murdering your wife and ruling as protector of the kid who is now technically in charge, a trick that's been mentioned elsewhere in the show.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)

I think Bronn should get a spin-off.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Bronn should get a spin-off.


Are you thinking some sort of sit com?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Are you thinking some sort of sit com?



Yeah totally. A proper old school 70's sitcom with a laugh track.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

cameos from the Hound and the ghost of Sharpe


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2014)

Bronn the Buses


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think Bronn should get a spin-off.


Arya & The Hound to replace Brydon & Coogan in The Trip.  That'd be worth watching.

"Only cunts do impersonations of Robert de Niro"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

bit leftfield, but we could have Stannis join The Chase as one of the Chasers.


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2014)

Stannis on 'The Island'



> First we ate the horses--we weren't riding anywhere, not with the castle surrounded. We couldn't feed them, so, fine, the horses. Then the cats--never liked cats, so, fine. I do like dogs--good animals, loyal--but we ate them. Then the rats.


 
That copper wouldn't know what hit him.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

the dothraki have no word for massive hypocrite


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the dothraki have no word for massive hypocrite


 
Or 'fluffy'


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah totally. A proper old school 70's sitcom with a laugh track.



"Bronn About the House"

"Me and my Bronn"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Bronn with the Wind


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

"The Bronnfather"

"The Good, the Bad, and the Bronn"

"Dirty Bronn"

"Bronnvoy"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Bronnbacked Mountain


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

G-d you're quick today, Kimbo.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)

Some Sellswords Do Have 'Em


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

"The Bronn Identity"

"The Bronn Supremacy"

"The Bronn Ultimatum"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

The Bronn Goodbye


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

To Have and Have Bronn


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

The Bronn Trousers


----------



## spanglechick (May 22, 2014)

He should be the next James Bronnd


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> He should be the next James Bronnd


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

Bronn in 60 Seconds
Bronn  Baby Bronn
Girls - Bronn's Wild


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

The Bronn Shall Not Have Them

Force Bronn from Navarone

A Bronn Too Far


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Bronn Her


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Das Bronn


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Bronn Her



"Bronn Hur", surely?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> "Bronn Hur", surely?




I was thinking of his womanising ways


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I was thinking of his womanising ways



I think spanglechick already covered that one nicely.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

Monty Python's Life of Bronn


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Once Upbronn a Time in Westeros


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Once Upbronn a Time in Westeros



_Shit just got real._

For a Few Dragons More.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Curious incident of the Bronn in the Knightime


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

A Bronn For All Seasons


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Ironbronn


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

"High Bronn"


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

Bronn Free


----------



## smmudge (May 22, 2014)

Casabronnca


----------



## Mation (May 22, 2014)

Mind Bronn's Language


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Bronnmage to Catalonia


----------



## spanglechick (May 22, 2014)

He could team up with Robson Green and revisit his TV past: "Sellsword, Sellsword".


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

Charlot Bronn's Jane Eyre


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

12 Angry Bronns


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)

OK so far none of these have been funny. Can we stop now?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

a bronn for all seasons

Tinker Tailor Soldier Bronn


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2014)

From Maimed to Dismembered.

Anyone get that?


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> OK so far none of these have been funny. Can we stop now?





DotCommunist said:


> a bronn for all seasons


And now we're having repeats as well!

See post 984


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)

Auf Wiedersehen, Bronn


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

Jackie Bronn


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2014)

Are You Being Severed?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2014)

To the Manor, Bronn


----------



## DexterTCN (May 22, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Are You Being Severed?


You win, everyone can stop now.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

Hiroshima Bronn Amour


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2014)

Summer with Bronnika.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2014)

Bronn's Game
The Talented Mr Bronn
Bronn Underground


----------



## Mation (May 22, 2014)

Bronn Behaving Badly


----------



## maomao (May 22, 2014)

Bronn.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

have wee had bronnside stoey?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2014)

a bronnx tale


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

To the manor bron.


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2014)

Luckily, there's no new episode till June, so this joke can run and run


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2014)

Star Bronn: The Bronn Bronneration


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 22, 2014)

_Valyrian, call on me
Call on me, Valyrian
Come and See, me
I'm the same Bron I used to be!_


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Luckily, there's no new episode till June, so this joke can run and run


Sorry, Bronn and Bronn.


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2014)

Bronn out of 10 Bronns Does Bronndown


----------



## rekil (May 22, 2014)

El Bronnaerense


----------



## Balbi (May 23, 2014)

Bronn Free


----------



## Balbi (May 23, 2014)

Bronn in 60 Seconds

Bronn Baby Bronn


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Bronn Free





Balbi said:


> Bronn in 60 Seconds
> 
> Bronn Baby Bronn


If you're going to repost my entries, you could at least do all of them!


belboid said:


> Bronn in 60 Seconds
> Bronn  Baby Bronn
> Girls - Bronn's Wild





belboid said:


> Bronn Free


----------



## Balbi (May 23, 2014)

Bronn On The Fourth Of July


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2014)

that's better


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2014)

Just reached the bottom of page 33. Are the next two pages also just full of Bronn puns? 

Or if anyone answers, will that count as a spoiler?


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Just reached the bottom of page 33. Are the next two pages also just full of Bronn puns?
> 
> Or if anyone answers, will that count as a spoiler?


I wouldn't go so far as to call them puns.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2014)

People who make Bronn puns are CUNTS


----------



## Idris2002 (May 23, 2014)

A lot of people make Bronn puns.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 23, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> have wee had bronnside stoey?



"The Bronn of Music"


----------



## The Octagon (May 23, 2014)

Just going to leave this here....


----------



## Idris2002 (May 23, 2014)

I, also, will just leave something here. . .


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 23, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> From Maimed to Dismembered.
> 
> Anyone get that?



None of you did. I'm disappointed, it was the cleverest one I posted


----------



## Dooby (May 23, 2014)

Yeah I'm old enough to get it. Except I've just downloaded tapatalk and can't make any fucking sense of this forum now


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2014)

Stopped watching when they changed the actress.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 23, 2014)

Santino said:


> Stopped watching when they changed the actress.



What actress?


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> What actress?


When Eve Matheson was replaced by Lesley Dunlop.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 23, 2014)

maomao said:


> When Eve Matheson was replaced by Lesley Dunlop.



Are you taking the piss...or do you just like emmerdale?


----------



## maomao (May 23, 2014)

alfajobrob said:


> Are you taking the piss...or do you just like emmerdale?


Eve Matheson was never in Emmerdale.


----------



## alfajobrob (May 23, 2014)

maomao said:


> Eve Matheson was never in Emmerdale.



Was she in Game of Thrones or are you just being a dick?


----------



## Dooby (May 24, 2014)

They're referencing the May to December pun earlier.  Urban isn't known for staying on thread


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2014)

Next episode (8) not aired until June 1st


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 26, 2014)

Dear HBO, this is not acceptable!


----------



## scifisam (May 27, 2014)

Game of Thrones cast on holiday.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2014)

8th one down seems to be the Crown bar in Belfast.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Next episode (8) not aired until June 1st



What


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

fuckssake you people are fucking slow.

Just enjoy your week off and just be glad we've stopped the shit puns


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

they can be brought back to fill the time. We hadn't even started on the place names or minor character names


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Game of Thrones cast on holiday.



I bet Loras is a twat in real life too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 27, 2014)

Is there a period style drama Natalie Dorner won't get her bazookas out for? If there is I don't want to watch it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 27, 2014)

scifisam said:


> Game of Thrones cast on holiday.



might  just be at work the  background  in he top pick kinda looks like dubrovnik


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is there a period style drama Natalie Dorner won't get her bazookas out for? If there is I don't want to watch it


ther question should really be, is there a period style drama which doesn't make the young women in it get their tits out?  And isn't that really shit?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> ther question should really be, is there a period drama which doesn't make the young women in it get their tits out?  And isn't that really shit?


You're the one watching them all.


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> You're the one watching them all.


Am I heck!

Tho I did watch Da Vinci's Demons the other night, as my costumier mate is working on that next, and has had to turn down G0T because of it. God its awful. With a lot of all kinds of tits.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> Am I heck!
> 
> Tho I did watch Da Vinci's Demons the other night, as my costumier mate is working on that next, and has had to turn down G0T because of it. God its awful. With a lot of all kinds if tits.


Bit like this thread then.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 27, 2014)

the thing with bodice-rippers is that they used to be confined to the pages of Mills & Boon- enjoyably plotted wank fodder. Think Downton Abbey with filth.

Game of Thrones is not that, its a genre fond of boobs but its also a very male centric look at sexuality and gender politics. Even Martins heroic females are either a) outside of their societal roles or b) a badass killer in the making or c) a queen spider twitching the web to see who dances

Some people just aren't on for that. I got a mate (female) to watch the red wedding and she said- I quote- 'this looks like a load of crap'


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the thing with bodice-rippers is that they used to be confined to the pages of Mills & Boon- enjoyably plotted wank fodder. Think Downton Abbey with filth.
> 
> Game of Thrones is not that, its a genre fond of boobs but its also a very male centric look at sexuality and gender politics. Even Martins heroic females are either a) outside of their societal roles or b) a badass killer in the making or c) a queen spider twitching the web to see who dances
> 
> Some people just aren't on for that. I got a mate (female) to watch the red wedding and she said- I quote- 'this looks like a load of crap'


well, if you will show a single episode from halfway through the darned thing, which requires pre-knowledge of the characters, then they're pretty much bound to feel so. It's like showing someone who's never seen Buffy 'Once More With Feeling' as an intro - as if bad singing and dancing will convince people of....anything.

As to the other stuff...well, yeah, to an extent. The series has clearly been rather better with its portrayal of women than GRRM was (from the 100 pages I could bear to read), but it could do the same thing and allow the actresses to keep their tops on rather more.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> well, if you will show a single episode from halfway through the darned thing, which requires pre-knowledge of the characters, then they're pretty much bound to feel so. *It's like showing someone who's never seen Buffy 'Once More With Feeling' as an intro - as if bad singing and dancing will convince people of....anything*.
> 
> As to the other stuff...well, yeah, to an extent. The series has clearly been rather better with its portrayal of women than GRRM was (from the 100 pages I could bear to read), but it could do the same thing and allow the actresses to keep their tops on rather more.



hey now, no need to get offensive.


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> hey now, no need to get offensive.


look, it's a great episode, almost as good as _Normal Again. _But shown out of its wider context, without knowing anything about the characters and why they're singing like that (Tara is just terrible, and Gyles sings far worse than he does in the other episodes where he knocks a tune off), or how it is developing the plot, well, its just poor singing and dancing.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> look, it's a great episode, almost as good as _Normal Again. _But shown out of its wider context, without knowing anything about the characters and why they're singing like that (Tara is just terrible, and Gyles sings far worse than he does in the other episodes where he knocks a tune off), or how it is developing the plot, well, its just poor singing and dancing.



tara's singing is better than her acting. there's some genuinely good songs in that episode, and the poor dancing and so-so vocals is part of the charm of it all.


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> tara's singing is better than her acting. there's some genuinely good songs in that episode, and the poor dancing and so-so vocals is part of the charm of it all.


exactly - once you know the background, its great. But a lousy intro. 

Not as bad as using Red Wedding tho - I mean, if the new viewer was really impressed by it, and wanted to watch the whole thing from the beginning, then that'd be one really big surprise rather ruined, wouldnt it? What kind of bastard would do a thing like that?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> exactly - once you know the background, its great. But a lousy intro.
> 
> Not as bad as using Red Wedding tho - I mean, if the new viewer was really impressed by it, and wanted to watch the whole thing from the beginning, then that'd be one really big surprise rather ruined, wouldnt it? What kind of bastard would do a thing like that?



Sometimes I also reveal the true father of Luke Skywalker


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Sometimes I also reveal the true father of Luke Skywalker


you really are the lowest of the low


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> exactly - once you know the background, its great. But a lousy intro.
> 
> Not as bad as using Red Wedding tho - I mean, if the new viewer was really impressed by it, and wanted to watch the whole thing from the beginning, then that'd be one really big surprise rather ruined, wouldnt it? What kind of bastard would do a thing like that?


 I wouldn't be fussed. I always find out what's going to happen before anyway. Not fussed by having surprises 'spoiled' - its not that important to me.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2014)

These are rather mediocre, but hey:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/game-of-thrones-characters-transported-back-to-the-80s-an?s=mobile


----------



## The Octagon (May 30, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> These are rather mediocre, but hey:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/game-of-thrones-characters-transported-back-to-the-80s-an?s=mobile


 
Khal Drogo one is quite good, the rest are alright.


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Khal Drogo one is quite good, the rest are alright.


I dunno, the Theon one was quite funny.


----------



## The Octagon (May 30, 2014)

Actually, yes, and I forgot the Bronn one, which is spot on.


----------



## The Octagon (May 30, 2014)

Ok fine, I'm having t-shirts made of them all, are you happy now?


----------



## spanglechick (May 30, 2014)

I really liked the Bronn one too.


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2014)

Bronn's good too

(don't start!)


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2014)

Jorah looks a bit like Rick from Walking Dead there


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2014)

the Bronn one is good cos it is actually a picture of Jerome Flynn from the eighties.

the others are atrocious. Can't decide if Cersei or Margery is the worst one.


----------



## moonsi til (May 31, 2014)

Sansa was good too especially the Backsteeet Boys stickers on her folder.


----------



## Ranu (May 31, 2014)

Wouldn't New Kids have been more appropriate?  Backstreet Boys weren't around til the 90s, no?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2014)

It does say 80s AND 90S tbf


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 31, 2014)

Tbf I'm kinda enjoying Tormund Giantsbane in a Christmas jumper.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 1, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It does say 80s AND 90S tbf



Aha, only read the URL, not the title.  Makes sense.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 2, 2014)

wow


----------



## snadge (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler: Jeez,



Sansa Stark eh, stole the show for me


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Too. Many. Storylines.

The Theon/Reek story is terrible; the Bolton guy is just too over the top.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm done with this sick shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

a quality episode



Spoiler: hound



look on his face when he heard Lady Arynn was dead lol


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

I found that scene repellant nad totally unnecessary. I think there's something wrong with people that film shit like that. They didn't need to show it so graphically at all. Twisted.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I found that scene repellant nad totally unnecessary. I think there's something wrong with people that film shit like that. They didn't need to show it so graphically at all. Twisted.




which scene? you mean the end of the final fight? yes that was a bit raw. Standard fayre for this show tho?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> which scene? you mean the end of the final fight? yes that was a bit raw. Standard fayre for this show tho?


Yes.

I think they take it to far. Simple as that. It's just done this way to appease the GTA generation that watch this show. I think I've had enough now. The whole thing has just become thoroughly toxic and there is simply no plot. It's just a nasty soap opera with swords, the only saving grace is the odd meandering soliloquoy that goes nowhere. I'm tired of it. The whole thing has no redeeming qualities at all and Martin can't even be arsed to finish writing this turgid affair. It's just sordid and unpleasant. 

As a TV show it could be dragged on for years, endlessly teasing out the my-house-hates-your-house treachery which is now utterly predictable? It's one thing for everyone to be vulnerable - no plot immunity for the square jawed heroes - but he's taken it too far the other way that I simply do not care about any of these people. Even Tyrion, whose dreadful accent makes me squirm. I bet Warwick Davies was kicking himself he didn't get that gig.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think they take it to far. Simple as that. It's just done this way to appease the GTA generation that watch this show. I think I've had enough now. The whole thing has just become thoroughly toxic and there is simply no plot. It's just a nasty soap opera with swords, the only saving grace is the odd meandering soliloquoy that goes nowhere. I'm tired of it. The whole thing has no redeeming qualities at all and Martin can't even be arsed to finish writing this turgid affair. It's just sordid and unpleasant.
> 
> As a TV show it could be dragged on for years, endlessly teasing out the my-house-hates-your-house treachery which is now utterly predictable? It's one thing for everyone to be vulnerable - no plot immunity for the square jawed heroes - but he's taken it too far the other way that I simply do not care about any of these people. Even Tyrion, whose dreadful accent makes me squirm. I bet Warwick Davies was kicking himself he didn't get that gig.



Hahah you soft twat.

A quick gaze at history shows the truth of Martin's approach.

Christ we even had Tyrion lay out at length the nihilism at the heart of it all.

I don't think the problem is some GTA generation, I think the problem is a generation raised to believe the goodies should ultimately win.

p.s. it's a tv show you big child.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

have you read the books? it's that seeming amorality that put me off them after reading 'Clash of Kings' for ages. But as with the show there are moral characters. It's just that lifes shit and random. Heroes die without winning. Evil goes unpunished. Ce La vie.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

revol68 said:


> Hahah you soft twat.
> 
> A quick gaze at history shows the truth of Martin's approach.
> 
> ...


Why does that make me soft? 


Spoiler



Because I don't like to see someone's fucking head crushed while he screams as his killer revels in the fact he murdered children and raped his kin? 

A guy who, a few moments before, had a fucking spear thrust through his chest and was flat on his back in heavy armor? 

What does that say about the story and the storyteller when narrative agency beyond reason allows an almost nameless brute who's only part in the narrative is that he is guilty of the most depraved things imaginable to enact the most viciuos death in the 'story'? And that the director of the show felt it necessary to show this in full blood curdling detail?



Soft? You stupid pig irngnorant cunt.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> have you read the books? it's that seeming amorality that put me off them after reading 'Clash of Kings' for ages. But as with the show there are moral characters. It's just that lifes shit and random. Heroes die without winning. Evil goes unpunished. Ce La vie.


I started reading them a few years ago, but I struggle with books that long. I've no idea how the scene plays out in the book and I've o real desire to find out. 7 books of no story or narrative arc is not something I care for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Soft? You stupid pig irngnorant cunt.


if you are going to call people ignorant you should at least be able to spell the fucking word


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

OMG a brute, whose only role in the world is to slaughter and rape at the behest of his lords ends up killing a charming, more developed character.

It seems like you've missed the whole point of the series, it's a commentary on the nihilism at the heart of battle for the throne. 

Seriously, dry your eyes ffs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I started reading them a few years ago, but I struggle with books that long. I've no idea how the scene plays out in the book and I've o real desire to find out. 7 books of no story or narrative arc is not something I care for.


so you wouldn't even bother with dumas' 'the count of monte cristo', which is considerably longer than any of the song of fire & ice novels


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Didn't really get what I said, did you. No wonder, given your obvious stupidity.

'dry your eyes ffs'.

I found that scene extremely unsettling; it was way too graphic, why should that give you the right to ridicule me? Go die of cancer you fuck.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 2, 2014)

revol68 said:


> OMG a brute, whose only role in the world is to slaughter and rape at the behest of his lords ends up killing a charming, more developed character.
> 
> It seems like you've missed the whole point of the series, it's a commentary on the nihilism at the heart of battle for the throne.
> 
> Seriously, dry your eyes ffs.



Martin is the anti-Tolkien. His depiction of amoral nihilistic world is to establish the fact that this would be an absolutely awful situation in which to find yourself. And I assume that he's writing this as an indictment of such situations. So there is a moral purpose in it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

revol68 said:


> OMG a brute, whose only role in the world is to slaughter and rape at the behest of his lords ends up killing a charming, more developed character.
> 
> It seems like you've missed the whole point of the series, it's a commentary on the nihilism at the heart of battle for the throne.
> 
> Seriously, dry your eyes ffs.


anyway everyone who has read the books knows that



Spoiler



tyrion extricates himself from this


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Martin is the anti-Tolkien. His depiction of amoral nihilistic world is to establish the fact that this would be an absolutely awful situation in which to find yourself. And I assume that he's writing this as an indictment of such situations. So there is a moral purpose in it.



It's not so much the world, which is so nihilistic as to be utterly dysfunctional (even medieval society had rules and consequences these people seem to be immune from). It's not even that the will of the author rewards these people's actions, all of whoma re largely the same, beyond the realm of what's physically possible 



Spoiler



at what point did the mountain pull the massive fucking spear out of his chest before getting on top of oberon?


. It's this ridiculous need to be so gratuitous in filming it. But I guess we live in a scoiety defined by Mortal Kombat where this sort of thing is now the norm. I'm not convinced that's actually healthy. Even if that's not cool to say.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not actually watching the show at present, so you may well be right that they have made it too gratuitious (certainly what I've read about the Jamie/Cersei incident would suggest that they have).

And I think you're right that it's probably not healthy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Didn't really get what I said, did you. No wonder, given your obvious stupidity.
> 
> 'dry your eyes ffs'.
> 
> I found that scene extremely unsettling; it was way too graphic, why should that give you the right to ridicule me? Go die of cancer you fuck.


i have the right to ridicule a pompous fuckwit like you - everyone should ridicule you, it is all you're good for. i hope you don't die of cancer as it would be a pity to see nhs cancer resources wasted on someone like you - bleeding out slowly, thinking an ambulance is on the way: that's how i hope you go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's not so much the world, which is so nihilistic as to be utterly dysfunctional (even medieval society had rules and consequences these people seem to be immune from). It's not even that the will of the author rewards these people's actions, all of whoma re largely the same, beyond the realm of what's physically possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oberyn  oberon is a character from 'midsummer night's dream'


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea what compelled Jamie to rape his sister beneath the corpse of their son. Again: shock value. He was already walking a more honourable path (as seems to be the intention, who knows). Then boom he gets so horny I guess, he just couldn't help himself! I don't get it and I don't understand what I was meant to take from that scene other than a feeling of nausea; it contributed nothing to the story. Jamie has never shown any feelings for Joffrey, unlike Cersei. But that was not a graphic scene.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

cracking episode. literally


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2014)

yeah, it was a great one. loads of things going on in it. It made actually swear out loud.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oberyn did it himself, it was shown quite clearly.  I dont know why you're surprised that a fight to the death is a bit brutal, they tend to be.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i have the right to ridicule a pompous fuckwit like you - everyone should ridicule you, it is all you're good for. i hope you don't die of cancer as it would be a pity to see nhs cancer resources wasted on someone like you - bleeding out slowly, thinking an ambulance is on the way: that's how i hope you go.



For fuck's sake, Pics


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> For fuck's sake, Pics


you seem to have missed the post to which i was responding.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you seem to have missed the post to which i was responding.


Don't I just.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Don't I just.


if someone goes round wishing painful deaths on others they (& indeed others) shouldn't be surprised when person one gets wished a nasty death too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

belboid said:


> oberyn did it himself, it was shown quite clearly.  I dont know why you're surprised that a fight to the death is a bit brutal, they tend to be.


The piss poor narrative is actually a separate issue, even though cricism is valid: 



Spoiler



Oberon had WON the fight. Now, maybe the Mountain has access to special magic, or Bane's venom from Batman, but I'm pretty sure the last thing you can do with a spear through your chest is get off your back and knock someone down then kill them with your bare hands. Yet the spear just vanishes and he magically heals now?

So the message is: the most unpleasant people in the setting, childmurdering rapists, have plot immunity to deliver the most brutal deaths imaginable to the most sympathetic or at least understandable characters. This makes the whole thing more than just nihilistic. It makes it pointless. You want to know what happens in the end? Flip a coin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The piss poor narrative is actually a separate issue, even though cricism is valid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't know what happens in the end.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

no


Spoiler



the spear doesn't jsut vanish. oberyn pulls it out and throws it aside. it is shown very very clearly


if you wanna pick plot holes, fine, but make sure they're right


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2014)

he probably missed it as he was hiding behind the sofa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> he probably missed it as he was hiding behind the sofa.


it's the wizard of oz all over again


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> oberyn  oberon is a character from 'midsummer night's dream'


I must have missed the part


Pickman's model said:


> i have the right to ridicule a pompous fuckwit like you - everyone should ridicule you, it is all you're good for. i hope you don't die of cancer as it would be a pity to see nhs cancer resources wasted on someone like you - bleeding out slowly, thinking an ambulance is on the way: that's how i hope you go.



Because of course laughing at the reacion of others is perfectly ok isn't it, especially when you do it twice. 

You fucking stupid cunt. 

I'm not allowed to find a scene on a TV show too violent and graphic now? Is that not cool anymore? How fucking childish is that, and then to laugh at someone for it and call them 'soft' because you think this kind of vapid playground shite is how we should conduct ourselves? What the fuck is the matter with you? 

This sort of attitude is exactly the problem in our society; i see it everywhere. People just not caring about anything, whether it's a TV show or a political issue, whether it's gormless parents raising their kids on GTA, or even the producers of this risible shite who use shock tactics in place of actual content, thereby playing directly into the hand of the dominant right wing media. It's all part of the same problem.

But no, better to laugh at the weakling. Look, he got scared at the nasty man on the TV! Look he finds the violence a bit too much in that scene!

You fucking piece of shit. You have nothing to offer that I want to hear, back on ignore you go.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

belboid said:


> no
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I don't think yanking out a spear helps matters. Can't say I speak from experience mind, but a savage goring cheat wound doesn't just heal after yanking out the spear and lying down for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I must have missed the part
> 
> 
> Because of course laughing at the reacion of others is perfectly ok isn't it, especially when you do it twice.
> ...


don't know and don't care whether you see this but it's a bit daft to say this sort of thing as though surprised when it's not as though this was the first gory scene in the tv series. on your way now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Martin is the anti-Tolkien. His depiction of amoral nihilistic world is to establish the fact that this would be an absolutely awful situation in which to find yourself. And I assume that he's writing this as an indictment of such situations. So there is a moral purpose in it.



even my vast intellect missed this when I first read Clash of Kings (many years before the show/hipster). The thing is those few moral characters show up the stark contrast to the horrible crapworld they are living in. Very little redemption in these tales. It can seem amoral but its not so much, its just honest.

can be v. graphic though and then there is the ongoing rapiness concern...


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2014)

how on earth have you got through 4 series of this, and only now you are shocked and appalled?
(not aimed at DC)


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

That said, I shouldn't have said 'die of cancer'. That's not very nice, even to the most thoughtless and callous cunts going. I retract that.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> and then there is the ongoing rapiness concern...



Which seems to be worse in the TV version.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> how on earth have you got through 4 series of this, and only now you are shocked and appalled?
> (not aimed at DC)


yeh, i can't fathom it myself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Which seems to be worse in the TV version.




I'm currently reading a collected volume of G RR Martins short stories in the five volume series 'dreamsongs'

I started with volume two, got two stories in and what happened? Rapiness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm currently reading a collected volume of G RR Martins short stories in the five volume series 'dreamsongs'
> 
> I started with volume two, got two stories in and what happened? Rapiness.


http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/06/george-rr-martin-game-of-thrones-sexual-violence


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> how on earth have you got through 4 series of this, and only now you are shocked and appalled?
> (not aimed at DC)


Because that scene was one scene too much.

I've been critical of the story before, but at this point I'm finding it hard to care. Plus the narrative will be dragged out for next year as Martin only has 5 books and doesn't seem overly bothered to finish the job. So at this point I think I'm bowing out. Of course I'm curious to know how Tyrion escapes (presumably - maybe he dies as well, it's hard to really care!) his fate and whether or not anything happens. Maybe the wildlings invade castle black at the end of the season. It's hard to care about that as well, the people in charge of the Watch are also all bastards. Miserable Jon Snow and his chums however are about the only decent people in it, and most of them are probably rapists as well. I'm curious about the White Walkers but that won't get explained for years I guess. Some sort of meta plot.



Spoiler



This season has gone downhill quite considerably and at this point there are just too many narratives. Stannis doesn't seem to be doing anything, he's been in it twice. We still know fuck all about the 'lord of light'. Whatever happened to the brotherhood without banners? Arya and the Hound's odd couple routine has gotten nowhere - her reaction was the only saving grace of last night's episode. Sansa is perpetually in a state of shellshock while Littlefinger is just perpetually scheming and menacing. This is the problem - none of this seems to change. Daenerys' storyline has ground to a halt and the spy thing shoved in almost as if it were written at the last minute - how does that kid suddenly get that letter and why? Macguffin? 

The show is perpetually dark unpleasant and brutal that it becomes meaningless and hard to care. Theon's plotline is a mess. I presume the books cover it in more detail. The whole surrender thing last night was stupid beyond belief - and of course the outcome dismally predictable.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/may/06/george-rr-martin-game-of-thrones-sexual-violence




theres more than just that scene though. As I said some pages back I think its supposed to reflect the reality of what happens who women who step outside of their roles in that sort of society.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm currently reading a collected volume of G RR Martins short stories in the five volume series 'dreamsongs'
> 
> I started with volume two, got two stories in and what happened? Rapiness.


His best stuff is the superhero stuff he edits called Wild Cards. They should make a TV show of that. Tom Baker would have made an awesome Dr Tachyon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> His best stuff is the superhero stuff he edits called Wild Cards. They should make a TV show of that. Tom Baker would have made an awesome Dr Tachyon.




just been reading a short in that universe! the aces, jokers etc. superhero done dystopian


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

anyway....that fight...



Spoiler



surely it's a draw, both champions dead and all that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

new champions!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

belboid said:


> anyway....that fight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler: fight



is mountain dead? he's taken a stab wound to the chest, but it's a big chest. No definite death


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

it doesn't matter, anyone who has read the books knows what's going to happen to tyrion


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler



He may end up dying. I'm not sure how being gored by a spear could be so harmless.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it doesn't matter, anyone who has read the books knows what's going to happen to tyrion





Awesome Wells said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He may end up dying. I'm not sure how being gored by a spear could be so harmless.





Pickman's model said:


> it doesn't matter, anyone who has read the books knows what's going to happen to tyrion


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway everyone who has read the books knows that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it doesn't matter, anyone who has read the books knows what's going to happen to tyrion




he retires to Casterly Rock and becomes a maester


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> he retires to Casterly Rock and becomes a maester


close but no cigar


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler



i read the wiki; he spends the rest of his days with a spear permanently through his body and becomes a permanent Three Stooges pratfall in the court.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 2, 2014)

I really hope anyone waiting to watch it tonight doesn't read this thread before  I know the rules but then in fairness I wouldn't go near this thread between the ep airing in the US and watching it (mainly because I like pressing buttons and especially those that say "spoiler")



DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: fight
> 
> 
> 
> is mountain dead? he's taken a stab wound to the chest, but it's a big chest. No definite death





Spoiler: spoiler



I dunno, he was lying on the floor at the end looking pretty dead.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Because that scene was one scene too much.
> 
> I've been critical of the story before, but at this point I'm finding it hard to care. Plus the narrative will be dragged out for next year as Martin only has 5 books and doesn't seem overly bothered to finish the job. So at this point I think I'm bowing out. Of course I'm curious to know how Tyrion escapes (presumably - maybe he dies as well, it's hard to really care!) his fate and whether or not anything happens. Maybe the wildlings invade castle black at the end of the season. It's hard to care about that as well, the people in charge of the Watch are also all bastards. Miserable Jon Snow and his chums however are about the only decent people in it, and most of them are probably rapists as well. I'm curious about the White Walkers but that won't get explained for years I guess. Some sort of meta plot.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I do agree that scene was _excessively_ gory. I've been dreading it ever since the Mountain was introduced, and it was worse than I expected.


However, wtf is your point otherwise? It's fine if you're done with the show, but I think you're the only one on this thread who shares that sentiment, otherwise we wouldn't be here so you're just being kind of a pest. Or do you think you're going to convince people to stop liking it too?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Didn't really get what I said, did you. No wonder, given your obvious stupidity.
> 
> 'dry your eyes ffs'.
> 
> I found that scene extremely unsettling; it was way too graphic, why should that give you the right to ridicule me? Go die of cancer you fuck.



You expect to be taken seriously as a grown adult upset that a fight to the death on a tv show was a bit graphic and yet are happy to wish cancer on people?

Actually I think the graphic nature of the violence is actually much more moral than the way violence is usually shown. Here we were being lulled into the aesthetic beauty of his elegant defeat of the brute and bam the reality of the nihilistic, ugly nature of violence hits you right in the face. Violence is not elegant or aesthetically enjoyable, violence is hideous and brutal.

The rape scene was however quite odd, apparently it wasn't in the books, although in the book it is told from Jamie's perspective so I thought maybe they were casting doubt on his own self justification but then I read one of the writers of the show claim it wasn't a rape scene, which is pretty fucked up. There is certainly too much of the male gaze in the show, going beyond the point of a commentary on the subjugation of women in it's world to the point of just good old fashioned trashiness. 

I genuinely think how it handles violence, war and "justice" is one of it's strengths.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i'm posting how i feel. This is a discussion thread and the episode has only _just _aired. I'm not telling other people what to think at all.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i'm posting how i feel. This is a discussion thread and the episode has only _just _aired.


revol68 said:


> You expect to be taken seriously as a grown adult upset that a fight to the death on a tv show was a bit graphic and yet are happy to wish cancer on people?



I expect my feelings on the matter not to be disrespected by some childish twat. That you are so far gone you think that scene was as mild as you imply then it proves my point really.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> No, i'm posting how i feel. This is a discussion thread and the episode has only _just _aired. I'm not telling other people what to think at all.



it just kind of seems like you keep posting the same thing, as if you're not getting the reaction you want. Which I can only imagine is to find someone who agrees with you. 
I'm just saying I don't think that person is here.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I must have missed the part
> 
> 
> Because of course laughing at the reacion of others is perfectly ok isn't it, especially when you do it twice.
> ...



Careful, your public schoolboy is showing.

Fuck off to the Fabian society you gimp.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 2, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> it just kind of seems like you keep posting the same thing, as if you're not getting the reaction you want. Which I can only imagine is to find someone who agrees with you.
> I'm just saying I don't think that person is here.


noted.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Obviously Awesome Wells wasn't allowed to watch all the best 80's video nasties at his boarding school.

A bit of Chucky or Hellraiser might have made him less pathetic.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awwhhh Awesome Well's feelings.







Grow up ffs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

which leads us to the vexatious question as to which puppet sex scene is funnier- Bride of Chucky one or the one from Team America?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2014)

it was graphic, but i thought kind of cartoonishly so.  Like when the heads melt at the end of Raiders of the Lost Arc.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells, just for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2014)

Anyone who wishes cancer on someone can get to fuck


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

revol68 said:


> Obviously Awesome Wells wasn't allowed to watch all the best 80's video nasties at his boarding school.
> 
> A bit of Chucky or Hellraiser might have made him less pathetic.


what's your excuse?

Really, playing the hard man over a fucking TV show, how pathetic is that?  

Grow up the pair of you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone who wishes cancer on someone can get to fuck




he did apologise and retract on that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> he did apologise and retract on that one.


He can still get to fuck


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

belboid said:


> what's your excuse?
> 
> Really, playing the hard man over a fucking TV show, how pathetic is that?
> 
> Grow up the pair of you.



It was his moralising victorian manner that got my back up more than him simply finding it hard to watch. 

His crying that he wants the GoT's universe to be less bleak is cry baby shit, the fact he tries to tie a moral angle to this makes it especially dumb, he seems to have missed the fact the brutality of the world stands as a condemnation of it as a whole, making it infinitely more moral developed than some dumb tale of goodies and baddies.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2014)

revol68 said:


> It was his moralising victorian manner that got my back up more than him simply finding it hard to watch.
> 
> His crying that he wants the GoT's universe to be less bleak is cry baby shit, the fact he tries to tie a moral angle to this makes it especially dumb, he seems to have missed the fact the brutality of the world stands as a condemnation of it as a whole, making it infinitely more moral developed than some dumb tale of goodies and baddies.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

Between macho and whinging snivelling public school boy puritan there is a lot of middle ground.

His rant about the wrongs of the world being down to kids being allowed to play GTA was one of the finest meltdowns on here. Really showed his Daily Mail colours underneath his pseudo radical posturing.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2014)

that was hardly a meltdown  

urgh,  , can we just get back to talking about the show now?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2014)

I am now looking forward to the ultraviolence.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm done with this sick shit.


Right.  See you on another thread then 

I want to discuss this episode at 9056 pm or whenever.  Lot's in there.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 2, 2014)

What a brilliant but depressing episode


----------



## agricola (Jun 2, 2014)

Having seen the Hollyoaks bit, if I dont watch any more will I have a better opinion of the episode than if I watch it all?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2014)

agricola said:


> Having seen the Hollyoaks bit, if I dont watch any more will I have a better opinion of the episode than if I watch it all?


hollyoaks bit?


----------



## agricola (Jun 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> hollyoaks bit?



the bit at the start in the river


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2014)

agricola said:


> the bit at the start in the river


oh.  because: beautiful people?  or do they have nudity on hollyoaks?  (I feel about 77 asking this).


----------



## agricola (Jun 2, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> oh.  because: beautiful people?  or do they have nudity on hollyoaks?  (I feel about 77 asking this).



No, the actress who plays Missandei was in Hollyoaks a while back.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2014)

agricola said:


> No, the actress who plays Missandei was in Hollyoaks a while back.


oh, right.  as you were.


----------



## youngian (Jun 2, 2014)

No Game of Thrones episodes for two weeks on Now TV. Most likely they are trying to string out subscriptions for a further month. I thought it was too much to ask Sky to play with a straight bat.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 2, 2014)

There used to be another Hollyoak's one in Khaleesi's entourage (the one who taught her the sexy stuff and banged her douche brother) but she met the same fate as her Hollyoaks character.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 2, 2014)

she got locked in a vault on hollyoaks too? damn hollyoaks used to be good.


----------



## xenon (Jun 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> have you read the books? it's that seeming amorality that put me off them after reading 'Clash of Kings' for ages. But as with the show there are moral characters. It's just that lifes shit and random. Heroes die without winning. Evil goes unpunished. Ce La vie.



That's why I like it. I'm not really a "fantasy" reader. Lord of the Rings et al can fuck off. Princesses, dragons, wizards... Generaly shite. Abercrombie, Martin, Erikson (others I've not read yet.) They work for me because they speak to the random brutality of the world but where redemption, humour, bravery and good still have a place.


----------



## xenon (Jun 2, 2014)

Mind you I'm not reading rest of thread yet, just about to watch ep 8 with a pint of cider.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2014)

agricola said:


> No, the actress who plays Missandei was in Hollyoaks a while back.


How do you know that?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2014)

Great episode, especially Sansa.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2014)

Right...well...biggest thing in the episode...Sansa.

The way she walked down those stairs was a transformation.   She's clicked.   And she's dangerous.

Tyrion and Jamie...sitting talking about their child-hood, wonderful.   More poignant than their last meeting, with more pathos. 

Arya laughing outside the eyrie, at the Bloodgate, on hearing of Lysa's death, was bitter and hysterical after the Hound's travails.

The other stuff was minor in comparison...wonder what will happen with Jora though.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2014)

Good stuff this week 
That bit at the end though. No need! I thought I had a strong stomach. 

Also


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 2, 2014)

I had the episode spoilered by foolishly clicked on the thread without realising that Sunday had been an episode. 



Spoiler



You lot are all evidently made of sterner stuff than me, I'm going to miss Oberyn, he was an excellent character. Shame we only got a handful of episodes of him...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> I had the episode spoilered by foolishly clicked on the thread without realising that Sunday had been an episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as a safe character in GoT.

Although I liked him...I never saw him as anything more than filler.

No depth.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 2, 2014)

What an idiot.
Most silliest death since Boba Fett.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 2, 2014)

I got persuaded to watch this season after hating the end of the last season, and I've enjoyed some of the episodes, and enjoyed discussing them more than watching them. 

But that episode was fucking disgusting. Really, seriously sick. It was torture porn. 

No more for me.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 2, 2014)

scifisam said:


> I got persuaded to watch this season after hating the end of the last season, and I've enjoyed some of the episodes, and enjoyed discussing them more than watching them.
> 
> But that episode was fucking disgusting. Really, seriously sick. It was torture porn.
> 
> No more for me.



Don't you like the boobs?


----------



## xenon (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Didn't really get what I said, did you. No wonder, given your obvious stupidity.
> 
> 'dry your eyes ffs'.
> 
> I found that scene extremely unsettling; it was way too graphic, why should that give you the right to ridicule me? Go die of cancer you fuck.





Pickman's model said:


> i have the right to ridicule a pompous fuckwit like you - everyone should ridicule you, it is all you're good for. i hope you don't die of cancer as it would be a pity to see nhs cancer resources wasted on someone like you - bleeding out slowly, thinking an ambulance is on the way: that's how i hope you go.



FFS.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2014)

xenon said:


> FFS.




it's all the graphic violence, it's twisted their psyches


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 2, 2014)

I do wonder what some of you lot get out of GoT sometimes. I mean, if you're so desensitised to anyone dying, seemingly have no emotional investment in the characters and have basically have a "nihilist" attitude toward the whole thing, why do you all keep watching?

If it doesn't matter who lives or dies, which house win or loses, what motivation is there to watch the next episode?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2014)

You know....maybe some people shouldn't post in a GoT thread.   Or read it.

GoT is an extreme and challenging show.   If it upsets you, don't watch it.  If you think it will upset you and it does, you only have yourself to blame, not the show or the posters.  If people posting about the show upsets you...you should consider why you're in the thread.  Moral outrage isn't for GoT...the posts have to be relevant to the show.

Applying 21st century morality is ....ridiculous.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Go die of cancer you fuck.



I used to read your stuff and think most of it was ok , but after that little gem , you now mean nothing.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 2, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> You know....maybe some people shouldn't post in a GoT thread.   Or read it.
> 
> *GoT is an extreme and challenging show.*   If it upsets you, don't watch it.  If you think it will upset you and it does, you only have yourself to blame, not the show or the posters.  If people posting about the show upsets you...you should consider why you're in the thread.  Moral outrage isn't for GoT...the posts have to be relevant to the show.
> 
> Applying 21st century morality is ....ridiculous.



Come on now.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> I do wonder what some of you lot get out of GoT sometimes. I mean, if you're so desensitised to anyone dying, seemingly have no emotional investment in the characters and have basically have a "nihilist" attitude toward the whole thing, why do you all keep watching?
> 
> If it doesn't matter who lives or dies, which house win or loses, what motivation is there to watch the next episode?



White hats, black hats. Good guys always win etc etc. There are a million shows/plots/stories that all follow that tired old boring formula. 

Give me a story where any side / person can rise and/or fall and those events are unlinked to morality. Keep me guessing, keep me interested.


----------



## xenon (Jun 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> I do wonder what some of you lot get out of GoT sometimes. I mean, if you're so desensitised to anyone dying, seemingly have no emotional investment in the characters and have basically have a "nihilist" attitude toward the whole thing, why do you all keep watching?
> 
> If it doesn't matter who lives or dies, which house win or loses, what motivation is there to watch the next episode?



Total strawman. Who here fits that description. It's because the characters matter. That their be they flawed, sadistic, cowardly, scheming, pompous, nyeve, realistic, they resonate. I'm not saying the gratuity of certain scenes can't be called into question, of course. But characterising all those still intent on watching is crass and inaccurate.


----------



## xenon (Jun 2, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> it's all the graphic violence, it's twisted their psyches



It's funny @Awsome Wells is one of the angriest posters on here too.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 2, 2014)

I was sad that Oberyn was killed but then I've thought that would be the likely outcome ever since he told Tyrion he would fight for him. Plus the whole "today is not the day I die" thing beforehand made it a bit obvious that he was gonna. So there was some preparation you know. Also I think that it is quite difficult to get that emotionally invested in any of the characters, only because each of them are really only on the screen for a very short period of time, compared to characters in other series, due to how many there actually are. It's a wonder how far they manage to move the story on at all in the time that each storyline gets.

It's not the first time I've watched someone pushing their thumbs through someone else's eye sockets on TV, though I can't remember what I last saw it in, some film or something? GoT is gory but there's worse out there.

The cruellest thing in this episode was Tyrion's story about the beetle-smashing cousin but never actually saying why he was doing it. ANNOYING


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 2, 2014)

xenon said:


> Total strawman. Who here fits that description. It's because the characters matter. That their be they flawed, sadistic, cowardly, scheming, pompous, nyeve, realistic, they resonate. I'm not saying the gratuity of certain scenes can't be called into question, of course. But characterising all those still intent on watching is crass and inaccurate.



I don't think I characterised anyone as crass and I wasn't really commenting on the gratuity. I mean GoT is a bit graphic for a primetime TV show, but it's no worse than a lot of Hollywood movies we all watch without flinching. What I was commenting on was the fairly nonchalant reaction to the last episode. Now, unless that's all front or whatever, it doesn't imply that this character's death meant much to the people watching and I was just wondering if it all means so little, why watch?


----------



## xenon (Jun 2, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> I don't think I characterised anyone as crass and I wasn't really commenting on the gratuity. I mean GoT is a bit graphic for a primetime TV show, but it's no worse than a lot of Hollywood movies we all watch without flinching. What I was commenting on was the fairly nonchalant reaction to the last episode. Now, unless that's all front or whatever, it doesn't imply that this character's death meant much to the people watching and I was just wondering if it all means so little, why watch?


Well I'm another who's read the books etc, etc, so knew where it was going. I liked the Red Viper and yeah was on the edge of my seat puffing away on my ecig, even though I knew what was coming. I think most peple here were. If it were so throw away, it not have the following it does.

The nonchalance to my reading, is just typical Urban / internet playing down, / making a bad pun. You see that in threads involving real tradegedy where the victims aren't immediately known to us. I don't think that indicates in general, people have no emotional reaction or empathy.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 2, 2014)

Gromit said:


> White hats, black hats. Good guys always win etc etc. There are a million shows/plots/stories that all follow that tired old boring formula.
> 
> Give me a story where any side / person can rise and/or fall and those events are unlinked to morality. Keep me guessing, keep me interested.



Well, you say "tired old boring formula", I say basis for much of the best art/culture of all media ever made. Secondly, Martin didn't invent tragedy, there's plenty of stories with more comprehensible narrative arcs than this which end everything from ambiguous to outright horror. In fact, after a few series, his shocks are getting pretty predictable in themselves.

And all of that for me is missing the point. In a great tragedy when the hero dies your reaction is supposed to be utter despair. Not "dry your eyes ffs". If your audience is so numbed from having characters offed left right and centre for little reason that your big shock death caused a shrug of the shoulders, I can't help but feel that you're missing something...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2014)

Jesus....
Fwiw, it was heart-wrenching. And as I said before, too gory for me to even watch. I think it simply goes without saying that the death and its significance for Tyrion were both incredibly tragic, and probably caused visceral reactions in the majority of viewers.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 3, 2014)

furthermore, I think we all knew the fact that the fight was unfair no matter who was going to stand in for Tyrion, and we've just been waiting for the inevitable, with maybe a glimmer of hope here and there. 

the guy is 6'9" and 419 lbs!  

in this picture he looks even bigger in proportion to Oberyn. http://mashable.com/2014/06/02/red-viper-mountain-instagram-game-of-thrones/

To me, this has all gone to show just how corrupt things have become there. What is the point of a duel if you just buy the strongest, most ruthless killer in the world to fight for your side?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Dooby (Jun 3, 2014)

Just watched it, seriously got bit faint and dizzy. Now, I've read the books, knew exactly what was coming but was hoping ohhh maybe they'll deviate and he'll live coz of the hotness an all but oh. Shaken.
However - war, torture, mutilation - that's everyday fucking experience for many people in the world, that's what men, what people DO, and I don't think it's wrong to show it in a way that was traumatic, unjust and horrific. Coz that's exactly what life can be. I really fail to see it as torture porn, because, well I don't roll like that and I'm probably the demographic they were aiming at in that i found it shocking and distressing. But very much in keeping with the world depicted.
But as for people saying he wouldn't be able to come back, at last temporarily from a serious wound - no I certianly wouldn't, but people do, it can happen. And even if he had did it after his head was cut off - it's a show with fucking dragons in it FFS.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 3, 2014)

http://happyplace.someecards.com/ga...es-you-have-from-last-nights-game-of-thrones/


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> It's not the first time I've watched someone pushing their thumbs through someone else's eye sockets on TV, though I can't remember what I last saw it in, some film or something?



Bladerunner has Roy Batty kill another character thusly


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Bladerunner has Roy Batty kill another character thusly


It happens to Xander in Buffy, though he doesn't die and it's only one eye.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> It's not the first time I've watched someone pushing their thumbs through someone else's eye sockets on TV, though I can't remember what I last saw it in, some film or something? GoT is gory but there's worse out there.



28 Days Later.


----------



## Santino (Jun 3, 2014)

King Lear


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

with all this head popping morality talk we've forgotten two other grim bits. The flayings, and the slaughter at moletown

good to see baroness ygritte back and being all merciful


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

http://io9.com/on-game-of-thrones-we-learn-the-hard-way-revenge-is-be-1584737275




> And the big explanation? There isn't any. Sometimes acts of mayhem are just random. Sometimes people like the Mountain just do horrible things for no reason. It's like Sansa thinking she's figured out what Littlefinger wants: maybe he's just crushing beetles.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> I do wonder what some of you lot get out of GoT sometimes. I mean, if you're so desensitised to anyone dying, seemingly have no emotional investment in the characters and have basically have a "nihilist" attitude toward the whole thing, why do you all keep watching?
> 
> If it doesn't matter who lives or dies, which house win or loses, what motivation is there to watch the next episode?


It's a story sheer the author has decided that the most brutal monster should get an implausible narrative advantage in order to enact a brutal killing. Nothing the protagonists, as we understand them, makes any difference in this setting. I'm not sure that makes for a good story. 
In the end someone of good character may get placed on the throne, or they may not. If that's the case why should the viewer care? Am I meant to empathise or invest in character's for good reasons, or am I meant to root for utter scumbags?
It's too nihilistic to be interesting. I'm not denying the authors skill or the depth of world building, but I'm not drawn to a story just because it purports to reject the goodies/basis narrative.
Michael Moorcock does the'anti Tolkien' thing way better.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Bladerunner has Roy Batty kill another character thusly


The difference is how gratuitous it was. I never found that scene completely comfortable either, but the context is also completely different. 

The scene in buffy is also slight my different: he wasn't attempting to kill xander, and it was cut from the BBC broadcast iirc.


----------



## youngian (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Well, you say "tired old boring formula", I say basis for much of the best art/culture of all media ever made. Secondly, Martin didn't invent tragedy, there's plenty of stories with more comprehensible narrative arcs than this which end everything from ambiguous to outright horror. In fact, after a few series, his shocks are getting pretty predictable in themselves.
> 
> And all of that for me is missing the point. In a great tragedy when the hero dies your reaction is supposed to be utter despair. Not "dry your eyes ffs". If your audience is so numbed from having characters offed left right and centre for little reason that your big shock death caused a shrug of the shoulders, I can't help but feel that you're missing something...



The idea that the person you're rooting for gets struck down unexpectedly is a novelty plot gimmick that soon wears thin shows how conditioned we are to the same two dimensional good vs evil narrative. Its one that always flatters those who gain power who prefer it to people asking questions about how they got there and what they were prepared to do to hold onto to it.

Martin never claims originality just that it is not informed by the bible in which good always triumphs over evil but Machiavelli's the Prince which is 500 years old this year. And perhaps Harold MacMillan as well; "Events, my dear boy, events."

And speaking of which its not a done deal that the character we're discussing will go the same way as Ned Stark. Afterall his wife is in the ascendancy and he still has a lot of friends that will help him escape.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> http://io9.com/on-game-of-thrones-we-learn-the-hard-way-revenge-is-be-1584737275


And the problem you have is that the fight (without knowing what comes next) is meaningless as a result.

It only wiorks if you, the viewer, have someone to root for otherwise...why should I care? Two scumbags fight each other? So what? One scumbag fights someone who's, in Westeros terms, not a scumbag (as we are meant to think), now we care. If it had been two people fight each other who we cared about (and no graphic mortal kombat fatalities) it would have been even better.

I'm not sure the idea that Martin is creating a world resembling 'life happens and shit things occur' is much of an answer either. This is a story; he is its author. So whatever happens, happens by his design. If the story is meant to mean something or is something we are meant to care about then IMO it needs to be much less nihilistic. Attempting I Caligula levels of epic unpleasantness per se is just nihilism.

It's all a bit 'play with her arse!'.

Personally i think they should have developed the Greyjoys more. They worship Cthulhu which makes them much more interesting. But instead we get Theon fingering his sister, having his cock cut off, and becoming some wide eyed maniacs bizarre plaything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

We don't have to root for anyone. I'm not. They're all shits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

What if people want nihilistic, Awesome Wells ?
It is not necessarily a bad thing to show to the world is shit and there are no heroes.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What if people want nihilistic, Awesome Wells ?
> It is not necessarily a bad thing to show to the world is shit and there are no heroes.


I'm not suggesting it is bad, in any moral sense. I'm saying that, IMO as a viewer, I just don't care about these people or their country. 

I do worry about people becoming desensitised to the graphic nature of said scene. If that makes me sound like a big pussy softy walter then so be it. I think the story's best moments are the ones that don't have blood gore and screaming rape in them. The sequence with Burn Gorman and his crew in Craster's house was utterly pointless. In fact so was Craster for the most part. 

It's all so unremittingly awful one wonders how any society could function at all.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 28 Days Later.



Oh yeah I think that was the one I was thinking of. I forgot about buffy and bladerunner.


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2014)

This would all have been made a lot easier to believe if they'd just shown the bit from the book where they explained that the Mountain had been dropped into a cauldron of magic potion as a child.


----------



## snadge (Jun 3, 2014)

The Princess Bride is over>>>>>>>>>>>>>>there.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 3, 2014)

Regarding Oberyn, I knew what was coming, and had a different emotional response when I saw it last night (more "OMG they _have _been that graphic!!", but I remember being a bit gutted when originally reading it in the books. But even more gripped to read on and see what would happen next. I think it's possible to lose characters you like and think are relatively honorable, but still have the urge to move on. After all, if you can recover from the Red Wedding…

Also it makes the deaths of the real amoral and/or sadistic cunts (looking at you Joffrey) all the sweeter


----------



## smmudge (Jun 3, 2014)

also cousin murder should well be called consanguicide. doesn't seem to have caught on though, wonder why?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> with all this head popping morality talk we've forgotten two other grim bits. The flayings, and the slaughter at moletown


Yeah, the flaying was a bit 



> good to see baroness ygritte back and being all merciful


Yeah, so is the idea that Jon Snow has somehow changed her and thus she is more merciful, or am I over thinking?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What if people want nihilistic, Awesome Wells ?
> It is not necessarily a bad thing to show to the world is shit and there are no heroes.





Orang Utan said:


> We don't have to root for anyone. I'm not. They're all shits.



See this is what I'm talking about. I understand enjoying unpredictability and the idea that life isn't a good vs evil parable. But this, I just don't get. If they're all shit and you don't care who lives or dies then what's the point of dedicating another hour to episode 4x9? 

Surely what's shocking about Oberyn dying is that he's heroic? That's what makes it an interesting plot device... but if he's just another beetle being crushed by a rock...


----------



## youngian (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I do worry about people becoming desensitised to the graphic nature of said scene. If that makes me sound like a big pussy softy walter then so be it. I think the story's best moments are the ones that don't have blood gore and screaming rape in them. The sequence with Burn Gorman and his crew in Craster's house was utterly pointless. In fact so was Craster for the most part.
> 
> It's all so unremittingly awful one wonders how any society could function at all.


Even one of the most supposedly enlightened leaders of Medieval/Renaissance period Elizabeth I consolidated her power by ordering her cousin's head to be chopped off. 

In a system where power is secured by dynastic victory in battle, personal morality and feelings take a poor second place to peace of the realm and your security; "If the prince wants to survive he must learn to stop being good". 

Democarcy is so much less messy, you just fire troublesome rivals, they sulk for a few weeks (or a few decades in Ted Heath's case), tell the papers you are acting like Stalin and everybody moves on until the next election comes around.

I take your point about the graphic scenes, HBO can be like the kids let loose in the sweet shop because US TV has historically been so restrictive with sex, violence and bad language and has become part of GoT's USP.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> See this is what I'm talking about. I understand enjoying unpredictability and the idea that life isn't a good vs evil parable. But this, I just don't get. If they're all shit and you don't care who lives or dies then what's the point of dedicating another hour to episode 4x9?
> 
> Surely what's shocking about Oberyn dying is that he's heroic? That's what makes it an interesting plot device... but if he's just another beetle being crushed by a rock...



for myself its because I like the fantasy genre and have since I was pubeless. I've read literally hundreds of farmboys with secret legacies claim the amulet of yendor, unite the fractured wraglen tribes and reclaim his homeland from the dark wizard while avenging his mothers death and boning the princess.

things like this, and the Malazan Book of The Fallen are something different- the clothes of fantasy but non of its tolkienesque plotting and infantalised view of the world.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> See this is what I'm talking about. I understand enjoying unpredictability and the idea that life isn't a good vs evil parable. But this, I just don't get. If they're all shit and you don't care who lives or dies then what's the point of dedicating another hour to episode 4x9?
> 
> Surely what's shocking about Oberyn dying is that he's heroic? That's what makes it an interesting plot device... but if he's just another beetle being crushed by a rock...


Then it is still appealing to little boys who like seeing beetles crushed, those for whom GoT is just young women's titties and bloody fighting. It's about going into the playground and saying 'did you see that bit' and then acting it out.

Of course, those are shite reasons to watch, and you are quite right that the reason Oberyns death is so horrid is partly because we all liked him, as well as the fact that it was so fucking horrible (in terms of mainstream TV shows, I cant think of anything more brutal actually being shown).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

'Kill them all' the final episode of Spartacus: Blood and Sand has a pregnant roman woman stabbed through the stomach by her ex-love slave. Among a litany of gore. But still had plot and good dialouge.

it wasn't as popular as GoT and was much cheaper in terms of production costs, but it was hardly an unremarked underground hit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah, the flaying was a bit
> 
> 
> Yeah, so is the idea that Jon Snow has somehow changed her and thus she is more merciful, or am I over thinking?



I think its fair to say her company with Snow humanised the nameless enemy for her.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I think its fair to say her company with Snow humanised the nameless enemy for her.


I thought it was she recognised kin: gilly is a wildling.


----------



## youngian (Jun 3, 2014)

belboid said:


> Of course, those are shite reasons to watch, and you are quite right that the reason Oberyns death is so horrid is partly because we all liked him, as well as the fact that it was so fucking horrible (in terms of mainstream TV shows, I cant think of anything more brutal actually being shown).


And for a British TV audience John Hurt was cutting babies out of the womb 35 years ago. Although that was less graphic and I Claudius was for a predominantly middle class audience so it was OK. The problem with GoT is that working class people on council estates might be watching and who knows where it might lead. This may become a big concern for Cameron and the Tory press.

But GoT gore is essentially little different from 19th century Grand Guignol theatre silliness.

When Tyrion asks Bron if he would snatch a baby from a mothers arms and kill it without and he says no I'd ask one; "how much?", you could argue thats the most dispicable thing a human being could ever say. But it made me laugh. GoT is not a Ken Loach film


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why don't you die in a fire or catch cancer or something?





Awesome Wells said:


> Bum the cunts.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...





Awesome Wells said:


> Neither would I, actually. I'm just fed up with how powerless we are against this piece of shit and his venomous crusade. These people are inhuman; I don't wish anyone cancer - but they are the cancer of our times.





Awesome Wells said:


> Didn't really get what I said, did you. No wonder, given your obvious stupidity.
> 
> 'dry your eyes ffs'.
> 
> I found that scene extremely unsettling; it was way too graphic, why should that give you the right to ridicule me? Go die of cancer you fuck.





Awesome Wells said:


> I expect my feelings on the matter not to be disrespected by some childish twat.


you seem to have something of a history of wishing cancer on people. yet you don't like the depiction of some fictional violence. what a strange person you are.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

as you say, 35 years ago there was a damn sight less gore. Its not the audience (and if you think GoT is just, or even mainly, watched by people on council estates you are massively wrong) it's how much of it is shown, and in what detail.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

youngian said:


> Even one of the most supposedly enlightened leaders of Medieval/Renaissance period Elizabeth I consolidated her power by ordering her cousin's head to be chopped off.
> 
> In a system where power is secured by dynastic victory in battle, personal morality and feelings take a poor second place to peace of the realm and your security; "If the prince wants to survive he must learn to stop being good".
> 
> ...


Yes but in Westeros the rules that should govern lordly society are broken constantly: they explicitly state how Lord Frey's killing of Robb Stark was wrong for this reason. Stark was welecomed as a friend and then murdered. This is something you aren't meant to do, even in Westeros, yet they all do it constantly. Either that or they are happy to abuse the serfs to the point where there's noone left to plant the fields and gather the crops! Winter is coming!


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Yes but in Westeros the rules that should govern lordly society are broken constantly: they explicitly state how Lord Frey's killing of Robb Stark was wrong for this reason. Stark was welecomed as a friend and then murdered. This is something you aren't meant to do, even in Westeros, yet they all do it constantly. Either that or they are happy to abuse the serfs to the point where there's noone left to plant the fields and gather the crops! Winter is coming!


they dont all do it constantly, that was the point.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2014)

youngian said:


> Even one of the most supposedly enlightened leaders of Medieval/Renaissance period Elizabeth I consolidated her power by ordering her cousin's head to be chopped off.


from the dnb article about mary queen of scots:





> The verdict had brought Mary several steps nearer the block, but there was now a pause—mainly to overcome Elizabeth's reluctance, but also to assess the international situation. One way of pressurizing Elizabeth was to summon a parliament, and this her councillors persuaded her to do in early September when the Babington plot was in the headlines. Parliament met on 29 October, explicitly to consider Mary's position. Elizabeth absented herself; she must have guessed that parliament would launch itself at Mary's throat, and it duly did, petitioning forcefully for her execution (12 and 24 November). On 4 December the sentence of death was publicly proclaimed, stressing parliament's responsibility. The likely reaction in France and Scotland had to be gauged. Henri III sent a special ambassador to intercede for Mary, but it soon emerged that France could or would do little. Scotland was more of a problem, politically volatile and deeply involved. James VI's honour required him to make a display of diplomatic activity on his mother's behalf, which he duly did. But although he huffed and puffed, his only effective move would have been to break the Anglo-Scottish league, imperilling his own succession claim. By mid-December Elizabeth saw that he would not do this. His final appeal (26 January 1587) urged clemency on the feeble grounds that it would damage his reputation among his own subjects if Mary were executed and he took no action.
> 
> On 1 February 1587 Elizabeth finally signed the long-prepared warrant authorizing Mary's execution. She gave it to William Davison, Walsingham's recently appointed colleague as principal secretary, with vague and contradictory instructions. She also told Davison to get Walsingham to write to Paulet and his colleague Sir Dru Drury (1 February) asking them to assassinate Mary—as the bond of association conceivably committed them and others to do. Paulet had been willing to kill her to forestall a rescue attempt; but (as Davison predicted to the queen) they refused outright assassination, either on principle or fearing that an assassin would become a scapegoat. The episode reveals much about Elizabeth: most relevantly, it shows that she was no longer aiming to keep Mary alive, merely to preserve her own reputation. Elizabeth was genuinely distraught by the execution; her claim that it had been against her wishes was not strictly true, but may be understandable when it is recalled how long and how hard she had resisted the pressure for it.


it's not like elizabeth was raring to go, to lop off mary's head. perhaps you'd do better to read the druon books martin cites as an inspiration for the song of fire & ice.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> for myself its because I like the fantasy genre and have since I was pubeless. I've read literally hundreds of farmboys with secret legacies claim the amulet of yendor, unite the fractured wraglen tribes and reclaim his homeland from the dark wizard while avenging his mothers death and boning the princess.
> 
> things like this, and the Malazan Book of The Fallen are something different- the clothes of fantasy but non of its tolkienesque plotting and infantalised view of the world.


I had heard Malazan/Gardens of the Moon had been optioned for a movie - or was initially intended as a movie script.

The world building is fantastic.

The exposition...notsomuch. As a TV show it would make my head explode, though in a less bloody and screamy way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> See this is what I'm talking about. I understand enjoying unpredictability and the idea that life isn't a good vs evil parable. But this, I just don't get. If they're all shit and you don't care who lives or dies then what's the point of dedicating another hour to episode 4x9?
> 
> Surely what's shocking about Oberyn dying is that he's heroic? That's what makes it an interesting plot device... but if he's just another beetle being crushed by a rock...


Is he heroic? He is driven by vengeance no matter what the cost.
Do you have to care about a character to want to know what happens next? The only one I care about is Arya, but I still want to know what's going to happen to everyone else and will enjoy seeing their bloody demises.
It was a very violent scene at the end of that episode and gratuitous for sure, but I don't think that's a negative criticism. Many people enjoy ultraviolence!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Many people enjoy ultraviolence!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Is he heroic? He is driven by vengeance no matter what the cost.
> Do you have to care about a character to want to know what happens next? The only one I care about is Arya, but I still want to know what's going to happen to everyone else and will enjoy seeing their bloody demises.
> It was a very violent scene at the end of that episode and gratuitous for sure, but I don't think that's a negative criticism. Many people enjoy ultraviolence!


Heroic isn't the right word, but he is an endearing character with whom the viewer is meant to side (otherwise what's the point of watching at all). His reasons are noble and he is charismatic without being nasty or cruel (aside from stabbing a couple of gobby Lannisters). He even says to Cersei that her kin will be looked after because his kinsmen don't rape and kill children. We have no reason not to take him at his word. He is a likeable character who also cocks a snook at the authority in King's Landing (ie Tywin).

To argue that the viewr is meant to regard each character impassivly or to regard them as equally morally grey or ambiguous (at least for the most part) is a nonsense. People watching this have conventional moral sensibilities and will naturally root for certain characters, in this case Oberyn.

I think, in lieu of no knowing what happens next, it's poor storytelling. Killing off everyone isn't a substitute for an actual plot. Even Joffrey's death was meaningless and I can't even remember why Littlefinger engineered it.

More and more I'm unconvinced that people enjoying ultraviolence - or rather graphic scenes like that - is a good thing. You could argue Tom and Jerry is ultraviolent, but it's hard ly the same thing at all.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I think, in lieu of no knowing what happens next, it's poor storytelling. Killing off everyone isn't a substitute for an actual plot. Even Joffrey's death was meaningless and I can't even remember why Littlefinger engineered it.


really?  I'm afraid to say, you really do seem to have a problem following quite basic plot development.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I think, in lieu of no knowing what happens next, it's poor storytelling. Killing off everyone isn't a substitute for an actual plot. Even Joffrey's death was meaningless and I can't even remember why Littlefinger engineered it.



To curry favour with the Tyrells, who didn't want Margaery marrying Joffrey. The murder also gave him a pretext for spiriting Sansa away. All of this has been explained or strongly implied in the TV series.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2014)

strung out said:


> This would all have been made a lot easier to believe if they'd just shown the bit from the book where they explained that the Mountain had been dropped into a cauldron of magic potion as a child.



You're thinking of...


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> See this is what I'm talking about. I understand enjoying unpredictability and the idea that life isn't a good vs evil parable. But this, I just don't get. If they're all shit and you don't care who lives or dies then what's the point of dedicating another hour to episode 4x9?
> 
> Surely what's shocking about Oberyn dying is that he's heroic? That's what makes it an interesting plot device... but if he's just another beetle being crushed by a rock...


Surely it's not the fact that everyone is shit, it's that even the heroes do shit things.

We're supposed to be rooting for Daenerys, Jon, Arya, Tyrion etc, but all of them operate in an area of moral ambiguity that leaves us disgusted by their actions at the same time as we cheer for them. 

Pretty much all the truly honourable and virtuous people get offed in various ways - Ned, Robb, Catelyn, Oberyn. That doesn't mean we can't empathise with and cheer for the other people, it just means we realise that to survive in this universe, you have to do some pretty shitty things to win. Or you die.


----------



## youngian (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Yes but in Westeros the rules that should govern lordly society are broken constantly: they explicitly state how Lord Frey's killing of Robb Stark was wrong for this reason. Stark was welecomed as a friend and then murdered. This is something you aren't meant to do, even in Westeros, yet they all do it constantly.


Rules are made by victors though. Love the episode where Bron becomes Tyrion's champion and demolishes his opponent in a really dirty fight;
Lysa: "You sir fight with no honour"
Bron (looking down the hole he just chucked his opponent down): "Yeh but he did"




Pickman's model said:


> from the dnb article about mary queen of scots:it's not like elizabeth was raring to go, to lop off mary's head.


Obviously not, thats why wise rulers employ lieutenants to get their hands dirty on your behalf.

And whether she cried or threw a party over Mary's execution is irrelevant, you do what have to protect the long term interests of the state.

And if you are reluctant to give the order you will be swiftly reminded that you will find yourself being deposed and having your own head chopped off. But it does you no harm to let historians and subjects know you had a good cry over it.

Its nice to be loved but its ephemeral as people are fickle, greedy and dishonest. Fear is much more effective and durable quality to rule in a pre-Enlightenment age.


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> You're thinking of...


I thought those were the books this TV show was originally based on?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 3, 2014)

strung out said:


> We're supposed to be rooting for Daenerys, Jon, Arya, Tyrion etc, but all of them operate in an area of moral ambiguity that leaves us disgusted by their actions at the same time as we cheer for them.


 
IMO some of the most interesting character development has been the likes of Jaime Lannister and the Hound. They both started off as fairly unambiguous baddies but over the series they've gradually been made more sympathetic and rounded characters, through their actions and the revelation of their backstories, whilst still being capable of acting horrendously when it suits them.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 3, 2014)

youngian said:


> Its nice to be loved but its ephemeral as people are fickle, greedy and dishonest. Fear is much more effective and durable quality to rule in a pre-Enlightenment age.


You sound like Cersei


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> IMO some of the most interesting character development has been the likes of Jaime Lannister and the Hound. They both started off as fairly unambiguous baddies but over the series they've gradually been made more sympathetic and rounded characters, through their actions and the revelation of their backstories, whilst still being capable of acting horrendously when it suits them.



you get the feeling that if they hadn't chopped of his wanking mit Jaime would still be a Grade A bastard


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you get the feeling that if they hadn't chopped of his wanking mit Jaime would still be a Grade A bastard


surely losing that ability would make him even more of a bastard?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

presumably he sits on the left arm till it goes numb then pretends its cersies hand


----------



## Ranu (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2014)

youngian said:


> Fear is much more effective and durable quality to rule in a pre-Enlightenment age.


wasn't it heydrich, after lucius accius, who said of the czechs 'let them hate as long as they fear'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

Ranu said:


>


I thought the first Mountain was better really
 Wonder why they dropped him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> wasn't it heydrich, after lucius accius, who said of the czechs 'let them hate as long as they fear'?



didn't he meet an anti tank mine tho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh, and, I didn't notice, but apparently the 'beetle' in the Tyrion/Jaime cell scene was a woodlouse, so was miscast.
 But maybe in Westeros, a woodlouse IS a beetle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

I refuse to believe there are places where woodlouse get that big


----------



## snadge (Jun 3, 2014)

The whole episode was based on 'loyalty', all the interactions revolved around loyalty to someone or something.

Awesome Wells is a Dick if he can't see the beauty within but then again, he has proved that several times with his cancer wishing remarks on people.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought the first Mountain was better really
> Wonder why they dropped him.


The first or second one? 2 actors have played the role before - Mark "Conan" Stevens, and Ian Whyte.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't he meet an anti tank mine tho.



Shame


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

I felt for the bloke who failed to guess the moletown sex workers burped rendition of bear and maiden fair. There are only two tunes in westeros and he picked rains of castamere


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

snadge said:


> The whole episode was based on 'loyalty', all the interactions revolved around loyalty to someone or something.
> 
> Awesome Wells is a Dick if he can't see the beauty within but then again, he has proved that several times with his cancer wishing remarks on people.



I'm leaning more towards the analysis I read saying it was more about truths and lies.


----------



## snadge (Jun 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm leaning more towards the analysis I read saying it was more about truths and lies.




The whole story is about truth or lies, differentiate the story and the individual lessons being taught something in each episode is the beauty in the whole, it is noble.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2014)

snadge said:


> The whole episode was based on 'loyalty', all the interactions revolved around loyalty to someone or something.
> 
> Awesome Wells is a Dick if he can't see the beauty within but then again, he has proved that several times with his cancer wishing remarks on people.


The beauty within what, obiwan's head? I think we can all see what's in his head now


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2014)

Not sure if the name of the guy was mentioned in the TV show, but did anyone else notice that one of the Lords of the Vale interviewing Sansa and Littlefinger was the father of the Nights Watch dude who got beheaded in the first episode?

When Sansa told the lord that she'd met him before at Winterfell, it was when he was escorting his son to the wall.


----------



## snadge (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The beauty within what, obiwan's head? I think we can all see what's in his head now




Too much Star war shite in your reply, Oberyn is the name, he died being loyal to his guiding thought, it is not his fault you are to dense to see past the gore.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2014)

strung out said:


> Not sure if the name of the guy was mentioned in the TV show, but did anyone else notice that one of the Lords of the Vale interviewing Sansa and Littlefinger was the father of the Nights Watch dude who got beheaded in the first episode?
> 
> When Sansa told the lord that she'd met him before at Winterfell, it was when he was escorting his son to the wall.


Srs? Well spotted


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

strung out said:


> Not sure if the name of the guy was mentioned in the TV show, but did anyone else notice that one of the Lords of the Vale interviewing Sansa and Littlefinger was the father of the Nights Watch dude who got beheaded in the first episode?
> 
> When Sansa told the lord that she'd met him before at Winterfell, it was when he was escorting his son to the wall.


His son doesn't get beheaded, he gets got by the wights


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 3, 2014)

Hot foreign guy, I shall miss you but remain not totally convinced you are entirely dead.

Who has sought to get rid of Ser Jorah, then? Presumably someone arranged for that old pardon to arrive where and when it did?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 3, 2014)

Tywin, via Varys


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> His son doesn't get beheaded, he gets got by the wights


Yeah, I know - I meant beheaded by a white walker. Didn't one of them hold his head up shortly after decapitation?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2014)

strung out said:


> Yeah, I know - I meant beheaded by a white walker. Didn't one of them hold his head up shortly after decapitation?


Thought you were talking about the deserter Ned beheads


----------



## strung out (Jun 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thought you were talking about the deserter Ned beheads


Yeah, forgot there was another Nights Watch dude who got beheaded.

This guy:


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2014)

snadge said:


> Too much Star war shite in your reply, Oberyn is the name, he died being loyal to his guiding thought, it is not his fault you are to dense to see past the gore.


I've never denied that he was true to his conviction. That's central to my complaint about the narrative of the scene. By crushing, literally, his opportunity for justice, the fight becomes meaningless. To do that Martin had to break common sense.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, so... In a standard narrative form we have well trodden patterns of happiness/sadness for the protagonist.  In tragic plots after the initial exposition and complication sections, something big and bad happens, then it looks like it's all going to be ok, and then we get our tragic resolution.  Conversely, in comic (non-tragic) narratives we get exposition>complication>big happy event>looks like it's going to go wrong>happy ending.  

It's a structure so established way back to the Greeks, through the early dramatised bible stories, Shakespeare, all the way through to 98% of modern Hollywood... That we can find it really unsatisfying when it isn't honoured.  

When you have epic fiction of this nature, with myriad plot lines, happening over years and years etc then it becomes harder to adhere to the structure.  Throw in Martin's deliberate unpredictability with who the protagonist of any given plot line is (characters rising and falling in significance to the action with unpredictable fluidity), and you have something where the nearest equivalent would be a soap opera.  

But unlike a soap, where conventional morality is always ultimately honoured (moral justice is always served in the end), Martin validly wants to create a more realistic world, where tragedy and comedy are interchangeable and there's no neat predictability to whether a character triumphs or suffers.  If he was doing that in a more simple narrative (one plot, one or two sub plots), we would be prepared for it, but I think because the structure of GoT is so slippery, it can be unsatisfying or even disquieting.  

As it happens, I think danerys is safe as protagonist of her plot line, and Jon Snow safe as his.  Not just that they won't die, but that they will remain the character that the main events in that plot happen to or because of.  Everyone else is fluid... And that breaks a lot of narrative rules.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2014)

If she dies before invading Westeros than I would have to ask what the point of her is. At the moment her plotline has stalled completely. I don't even understand the point of the Dragons. I get they are symbolic, but so what? They are a major fantasy element in a largely un-fantasy world, don't waste them!

It feels like a soap opera to me because nothing seems to mean anything. I'm not sure soapts follow moral justice (otherwise please explain the existence of the Mitchells!), but they never end. They just recycle tropes and shunt the characters around into various positions: Tough Guy, Queen Bitch, Serial Killer, Adulterer, Housefrau, etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

the mitchells rise and fall- anyway phils the panto villain but is shown to be good at heart sometimes. Real villains like janine or derek die or go jail


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2014)

Eastenders is proper shit though, on several levels.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the mitchells rise and fall- anyway phils the panto villain but is shown to be good at heart sometimes. Real villains like janine or derek die or go jail


janine's a pussycat compared to Grant Mitchell. He spent years on some falklands psychotic episode wherein he mentally tortured his wife (wives), put the landlord of the pub in hospital, put his brother in hospital, and terrorised the neighbourhood! On the Walford scale of Vengeance, janine, despite being a murderer, ranks quite low! Horrible programme. So depressing. Even getting shot couldn't oust Mr Potato Head Phil Mitchell!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

he reaps what he sows- evil son, crack addiction, evil shirley.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> If she dies before invading Westeros than I would have to ask what the point of her is. At the moment her plotline has stalled completely. I don't even understand the point of the Dragons. I get they are symbolic, but so what? They are a major fantasy element in a largely un-fantasy world, don't waste them!
> 
> It feels like a soap opera to me because nothing seems to mean anything. I'm not sure soapts follow moral justice (otherwise please explain the existence of the Mitchells!), but they never end. They just recycle tropes and shunt the characters around into various positions: Tough Guy, Queen Bitch, Serial Killer, Adulterer, Housefrau, etc.


Why this fruitless quest for meaning? Game Of Thrones is entertaining enough.

Why does a surprising and negative outcome indicate a lack of meaning anyway? Some of the best stories end with everyone dead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> janine's a pussycat compared to Grant Mitchell. He spent years on some falklands psychotic episode wherein he mentally tortured his wife (wives), put the landlord of the pub in hospital, put his brother in hospital, and terrorised the neighbourhood! On the Walford scale of Vengeance, janine, despite being a murderer, ranks quite low! Horrible programme. So depressing. Even getting shot couldn't oust Mr Potato Head Phil Mitchell!




yeah and Grants been exiled to Brazil for his badness and also had to marry her who hacks dead girls phones to sell papers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2014)

EastEnders is great - epic tragedy on a small scale. As Grand Guignol in relentless grimness as GoT


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2014)

ian beale=bottom=shakespearean


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ian beale=bottom=shakespearean


More like Edgar in King Lear - son of Gloucester, who has his eyes put out (to link it tenuously to GoT)


----------



## youngian (Jun 4, 2014)

So who's done GoT and Easenders? I've spotted one so far, Ramon Tikaram



Awesome Wells said:


> Yes but in Westeros the rules that should govern lordly society are broken constantly: they explicitly state how Lord Frey's killing of Robb Stark was wrong for this reason. Stark was welecomed as a friend and then murdered. This is something you aren't meant to do, even in Westeros, yet they all do it constantly.


Rules are made by victors though.
Love the episode where Bron becomes Tyrion's champion and demolishes his opponent in a really dirty fight;
Lysa: "You sir fight with no honour"
Bron (looking down the hole he just chucked his opponent down): "Yeh but he did"


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2014)

Eye popping TV


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Heroic isn't the right word, but he is an endearing character with whom the viewer is meant to side (otherwise what's the point of watching at all). His reasons are noble and he is charismatic without being nasty or cruel (aside from stabbing a couple of gobby Lannisters). He even says to Cersei that her kin will be looked after because his kinsmen don't rape and kill children. We have no reason not to take him at his word. He is a likeable character who also cocks a snook at the authority in King's Landing (ie Tywin).
> 
> To argue that the viewr is meant to regard each character impassivly or to regard them as equally morally grey or ambiguous (at least for the most part) is a nonsense. People watching this have conventional moral sensibilities and will naturally root for certain characters, in this case Oberyn.
> 
> ...



The Primary criticism of Martin is the lack of characters that people can identify with. Because they are good and doing stuff rather than  totally compromised, utterly evil, in a holding pattern or dead. By the stage the TV show has reached in the over-arching narrative you only really have Jon Snow and Tyrion left.. everyone else is a total git..

Luckily there is a medium amount of redemption on the way. But book bores are all desperately waiting for resolutions of these issues, and things like the King of Winter (the TV show spoilering the books) are still fodder for them.

Also Eastenders is utter shit and that IS a TV show where all the character need to be horrible massacred Clegane/Holy Grail style.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> EastEnders is great - epic tragedy on a small scale. As Grand Guignol in relentless grimness as GoT



It's fucking shit. Poorly acted. Rissible dialogue, inplausible plotlines, unrealistic on the most quotidian level and most of the characters are dislikeable over boiled parradies. I'd rather live in Fleebottom than Albert fucking Square.

Honestly, I used to watch it, for years, Then just snapped.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

I've never watched it out of intent except when there are big plotlines- who shot phil and so on. But the people I live with and have lived with have it on the tele so it comes in via osmosis. My partially deaf brother likes it because everyone is shouting at each other so he can follow it without the ballache of lipreading.

I do like it though. I know it plays out social issues in a nuetered form, I know its frequently implausible and really puts the capital M on melodrama. But its frequently quite touching, frequently funny and the tv would be a poorer place without it

The only soap that does tragi-comic better is Corrie but I had to stop watching that because David Platt.


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

The shouting thing helped tip me over the edge. Heard from another room, EE just sounds like your neighbours having a ruck. Mind you GoT is about as close to a Soap as I get ttoo now. I'll sort of passively hear the Archers but can go weeks with out noticing. 

Used to watch all of them back in the day. Even Elderado.  Not Emedale though. The theme tune and that sunset was one of the bleakest melancholic things ever broadcast on UK TV.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

emmerdales great, it's still stuck in the 1950's and has a clan of rural poor poachers/gamekeepers called the dingles. Zack ftw


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

Eldorado  have you no dignity sir?


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Eldorado  have you no dignity sir?



Different times man. I was young, foolish and fancied some of the cast. That's my excuse for me then watching Neighbours and Home and Away too.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Eldorado  have you no dignity sir?



There are NO excuses


----------



## xenon (Jun 5, 2014)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2014)

comic book girl commenting on the episode before last 'Maybe jorah will tap that ass, the way this series is going you never know' 


god bless you weird american girl.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> The Primary criticism of Martin is the lack of characters that people can identify with. Because they are good and doing stuff rather than  totally compromised, utterly evil, in a holding pattern or dead. By the stage the TV show has reached in the over-arching narrative you only really have Jon Snow and Tyrion left.. everyone else is a total git..
> 
> Luckily there is a medium amount of redemption on the way. But book bores are all desperately waiting for resolutions of these issues, and things like the King of Winter (the TV show spoilering the books) are still fodder for them.
> 
> Also Eastenders is utter shit and that IS a TV show where all the character need to be horrible massacred Clegane/Holy Grail style.



He and Tolkien are good at world building and detail. Actual storytelling? Not so much.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> He and Tolkien are good at world building and detail. Actual storytelling? Not so much.



When i can write and sell a book millions want to buy and read i'll feel free to criticise these two writers.

Even as an unsold amateur I can still say that Harry Potter is shit though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

Gromit said:


> When i can write and sell a book millions want to buy and read i'll feel free to criticise these two writers.
> 
> Even as an unsold amateur I can still say that Harry Potter is shit though.


What? Eh? Post makes no sense


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What? Eh? Post makes no sense


Yes it does. Perhaps insert a comma after "read".


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

Why can he say Rowling is shit but not the other two?


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why can he say Rowling is shit but not the other two?


I can't imagine why Gromit would go out of his way to single out a woman writer as being especially shit.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


>



...and that, kids, is why you dont wanna smoke the weed!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2014)

Santino said:


> I can't imagine why Gromit would go out of his way to single out a woman writer as being especially shit.


JK Rowling's probably more commercially successful than the other two combined. Poor old Prof T sold the rights to the Hobbit/LotR for a pittance. The Estate never got over that.

I don't need to have written doorstop sized fantasy epics in order to see the flaws in them. LotR is painfully slow (it takes Frodo about 20 years to leave the shire and begin the quest!) and Game of Thrones is...well it's Game of Thrones and Martin hasn't even finished it!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 6, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why can he say Rowling is shit but not the other two?


Ah, right. Thought you were struggling with the rather opaque syntax.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2014)

I re-watched it again last night. Is it me or is the mountain our first vaugely cockneyish/london accent?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2014)

Is it? He's Scandinavian, surely?
The first one was much more convincing and scary looking


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2014)

well the only time we got more than one word out of him was when he was popping oberyns head and he sounded a bit geeza


----------



## maomao (Jun 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> well the only time we got more than one word out of him was when he was popping oberyns head and he sounded a bit geeza


just checked and he's a bit geezery but says his 'h's'. I'm sure there was another bit part cockney at some point.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2014)

Santino said:


> I can't imagine why Gromit would go out of his way to single out a woman writer as being especially shit.



Because she is especially shit perhaps. 

I like plenty of female writers. Just not shit ones.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 6, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> well the only time we got more than one word out of him was when he was popping oberyns head and he sounded a bit geeza


He's Icelandic.


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2014)

how the heck could anyone think he sounds cockney?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2014)

thriller said:


> how the heck could anyone think he sounds cockney?


>>> ear syringing


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I re-watched it again last night. Is it me or is the mountain our first vaugely cockneyish/london accent?



When he appeared in the previous ep. "Who am I fighting?" I thought he sounded Brummy. Last week I thought more generic country accent. Maybe slightly south west.


----------



## xenon (Jun 7, 2014)

And that's why eye / ear witness reports are so unreliable.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoiler



 I'm pretty sure I just bit all my nails off during that episode, and battle scenes usually bore me


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just bit all my nails off during that episode, and battle scenes usually bore me


Yes. It was fun


----------



## thriller (Jun 9, 2014)

looks like the whole ep 9 is based around the Wall. What boring crap. Hate that boring fat fuck Sam as well.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2014)

ok then.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Yes. It was fun





Spoiler



Fun, are you kidding? I was prepared for the absolute worst after last week's episode. I thought they were all going to die


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 9, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, are you kidding? I was prepared for the absolute worst after last week's episode. I thought they were all going to die





Spoiler



I'm British. Apparently, we have a reputation for understatement.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sometimes I hate this show


----------



## thriller (Jun 9, 2014)

what a boring episode. weakest so far


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2014)

christ I actually agree with thriller. what a dull episode!


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't mind it so much but never ceases to amaze that no matter what amount of slaughter and battle mayhem you get the time out there in the thick of it to cradle your dying lover


----------



## binka (Jun 9, 2014)

JimW said:


> I didn't mind it so much but never ceases to amaze that no matter what amount of slaughter and battle mayhem you get the time out there in the thick of it to cradle your dying lover


How many people were meant to be down at the bottom of the wall? 20? ygritte and those other main two must have killed at least 30 nights watch each!


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2014)

Seriously undermanned bar a surfeit of cannon fodder


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2014)

After the finale of last week's episode last night's episode was not the one I was hoping to watch,


Spoiler: but



that scene with the giant running towards the six men at the inner gate was rather special.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2014)

This season has been decidedly below standard.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 9, 2014)

I really don't care for big battle episodes. Much like the last one I recall (blackwater - but has there been another since then? can't remember) the story hasn't actually moved on at all, except that a few more people have died.


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2014)

binka said:


> How many people were meant to be down at the bottom of the wall? 20? ygritte and those other main two must have killed at least 30 nights watch each!


I was trying to vaguely keep count as we went along, but failed miserably. There were clearly a lot more than twenty crow's knocked off, and god knows how many of the other side. It clearly wasn't 25,000 tho, so the wildings should just send another wave, after another wave, and they'll be thru in a day or two.

At least the bloody wildlings did finally attack, they seem to have been wandering around the countryside for the last year and half.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 9, 2014)

I thought I'd hate it, epic battles not being my thing, but thought it was pretty good, knew it'd be very different to the last one. I dunno, there was character development, allegiances changing,  power shifting. 
What it didn't fucking have was the Red Viper. Still in mourning.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 10, 2014)

I thought that was great, actually! Not boring too at all, although I hope that's the last of the wall for a while!  Yes, it was an adrenaline fuelled slaughter-fest.  But also had a fair amount of depth and character development, as mentioned.

I can't help feeling they could have done the battle in half an episode and done a few bits n bobs elsewhere, though.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 10, 2014)

I enjoyed the fuck out of that, some of the cinematography was brilliant, focusing on each character in one shot. 

Few unexpected deaths and Alliser Thorne generally being awesome, despite being a douche. 

Interesting place to end the episode though


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2014)

good tarly this episode. Shit scared,  but scared enough to know that fight is the only way. Normally think he is a nob, but this gave him more.

also: oh look a big elephant that has no bearing on similar lotr elephants


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2014)

I defo dont want boring jonny snow ending up on the iron frone.


----------



## thriller (Jun 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> good tarly this episode. Shit scared,  but scared enough to know that fight is the only way. Normally think he is a nob, but this gave him more.
> 
> also: oh look a big elephant that has no bearing on similar lotr elephants



more what? he is a boring fat cunt.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 10, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> good tarly this episode. Shit scared,  but scared enough to know that fight is the only way. Normally think he is a nob, but this gave him more.
> 
> also: oh look a big elephant that has no bearing on similar lotr elephants



Twasn't an elephant or even a LOTR oliphant. 

Wooly mammoth


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 10, 2014)

To be fair it was definitely a bit LotR'ish.  There was a beautiful tracking shot which I liked but to be honest, I was left feeling a bit dissatisfied with that episode.  A large part of that is probably how good the previous episode (Mountain and the Red Viper) was.

What's happening up there is important but the characters are not really that interesting in comparison to everyplace else.


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2014)

I missed Arya and The Hound.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2014)

I enjoyed it as far as it went but didn't think it was agreat episode. For all the violence it's the politics and scheming that really makes the programme and that didn't really feature. In general more Tywin > better episode IMO and there was no Tywin at all in this one.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 10, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I enjoyed it as far as it went but didn't think it was agreat episode. For all the violence it's the politics and scheming that really makes the programme and that didn't really feature. In general more Tywin > better episode IMO and there was no Tywin at all in this one.


 edited out


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 10, 2014)

Dooby said:


> .....


Hey!

Spoilers!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2014)

Dooby said:


> ...





I suspect that of being more spoilery than intended...


----------



## Dooby (Jun 10, 2014)

Just thinking action should go back to king landing in the last one though fuck knows, trying to marry up the books.
Have edited out if its too spoilerry sorry sorry am dead excited!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 10, 2014)

Dooby said:


> Just thinking action should go back to king landing in the last one though fuck knows, trying to marry up the books.
> Have edited out if its too spoilerry sorry sorry am dead excited!


No probs.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah no politicking or arya, but that was a damn good seige


----------



## Dooby (Jun 10, 2014)

I got a bit teary at Alister Thorne, I mean what a cunt but he gives good siege, respect there. And the giant at the gate. And then I watched the mountain and viper episode AGAIN afterwards. It's like I WANT to cry at it..


----------



## smmudge (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess it did have 'character development' but i don't generally care for many of the characters up there. jon snow is a bit up himself, though tarly came through pretty good. 
also i don't care because what even happens if the entire wildling army breach the wall? probs just wonder round the countryside for 5 years.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 10, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yeah no politicking or arya, but that was a damn good seige



Not even just that, but this event seems huge as far as storyline, right? all along they've alluded to the north getting wilder, with the return of walkers and such and "winter is coming" seeming to have more than one meaning...my sense is that the defeat of Castle Black would mean the floodgates were open for all the northern baddies to swoop in and wreak havoc on the rest of the world. 
Are people understanding that and still thinking it's boring? I'm a bit baffled as to how that's boring. I was on the edge of my fucking seat


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 10, 2014)

that being said I wouldn't want them to spend 3 more episodes on it or anything!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

ginger minge. I swear george has been reading viz


----------



## rekil (Jun 11, 2014)

I liked the giants, one of them losing his shit when his mate got killed and everything. Do they have a back story in the books? It's ripe for a spin off buddy movie prequel. An odd couple kind of thing.


----------



## JimW (Jun 11, 2014)

copliker said:


> ... It's ripe for a spin off buddy movie prequel. An odd couple kind of thing.


Mammoth Wranglers of the Northern Wilds


----------



## rekil (Jun 11, 2014)

JimW said:


> Mammoth Wranglers of the Northern Wilds


"Bottom USA....but with giants"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

monkey tennis


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 11, 2014)

arm wrestling with chas and ser davos.


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Not even just that, but this event seems huge as far as storyline, right? all along they've alluded to the north getting wilder, with the return of walkers and such and "winter is coming" seeming to have more than one meaning...my sense is that the defeat of Castle Black would mean the floodgates were open for all the northern baddies to swoop in and wreak havoc on the rest of the world.
> Are people understanding that and still thinking it's boring? I'm a bit baffled as to how that's boring. I was on the edge of my fucking seat


this is all kinda true, but...

It was all beautifully shot, and there was some real good CGI.  Annoyingly, I'd forgotten it was the penultimate episode(which is mostly annoying as it means I'll be away for the last one, six whole days of avoiding finding out what happens!), as that would have set me up for a big long single locale episode with shitloads of fighting and FX. But, as it was, I kept thinking - a damned sight more than twenty crows seemed to have died, can't we go see some more interesting people, oh I'd forgotten that Pyp is quite cool. Make that was. Here comes another bunch of dead people, yeah, we all knew that would be her final line, and how the fuck did they actually kill that other giant?

Everyone at Castle Black is just too bloody boring to hold the interest for an entire episode. And the Scots, uhhh, wildlings, have just been wandering around too vaguely for too long to really feel a threat from them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

seem more like really angry lancastrians to me


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2014)

well I enjoyed it, they were showing off with the tracking shots and fair fucks. I'm totally cheering for Sam and Gillie, actually seen them in my local burrito bar last year, Hannah Murray carries herself in real life just like she does in all her roles. 

Idiots that say the wall is boring need a slap, it's central, and if you can't appreciate the bastards and outcasts defending the walls of civilisation... slap again.


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

revol68 said:


> Idiots that say the wall is boring need a slap, it's central,


so what if its central?  It is badly written, and so the characters are boring. We are not particularly invested in them. Yes, of course, they've been mistreated, its the fucking dark ages, everyone is mistreated. But they are mostly the wayward sons of bastards, in a couple of hundred years time they'd be the dullards packed off into the church.  Doesn't make them good characters, even if they are important ones.


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

oh, and considering how long Jon Snow has known Manse's army are on there way, and considering what a roundabout route they took getting there, why didn't they bother trying to ask for some reinforcements to come there way?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

Mance. And they did (yes in the books) . everyone is washing their hair/involved in internecine blood feuds/plotting for the iron throne/stuck in a desert being led by a woman with an unconvincing wig


----------



## revol68 (Jun 11, 2014)

belboid said:


> so what if its central?  It is badly written, and so the characters are boring. We are not particularly invested in them. Yes, of course, they've been mistreated, its the fucking dark ages, everyone is mistreated. But they are mostly the wayward sons of bastards, in a couple of hundred years time they'd be the dullards packed off into the church.  Doesn't make them good characters, even if they are important ones.



I don't find it boring or badly written, their role in the show mirrors that in their world, they are expendable with no one caring much about their back stories. This for me only amplifies their tragic/heroic fate, boys who will die and be forgotten whilst fighting to uphold a society that has cast them out. I felt especially for the kid who got the arrow through the neck and died in Sam's arms.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

at least it wasn't an arrow to the knee


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

the 'rally troops' or 'raise defence levies' thing is well covered in book and prog. What was once a burning issue and a noble line of defense has been long forgotten, hence they scrape prisons for bodies to man the wall.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 11, 2014)

Father Jack was an awesome fighter, I started to like him even though he's been a cock to Snow.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 11, 2014)

Surely on telly Tyrion was sent back to kings landing to ask for reinforcements. That's how they got that twat from the kings guard, and woss name that was taking Arya back was banging in about it. Sure I remember seeing it as well as reading it

eta my phones a fucker for miss typing,  it'll get worse


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

revol68 said:


> I felt especially for the kid who got the arrow through the neck and died in Sam's arms.


but not enough to actually remember his name...


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Mance. And they did (yes in the books) . everyone is washing their hair/involved in internecine blood feuds/plotting for the iron throne/stuck in a desert being led by a woman with an unconvincing wig


the Warden of the North - surely the person closest by, doesn't actually seem to have much to do


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 11, 2014)

belboid said:


> the Warden of the North - surely the person closest by, doesn't actually seem to have much to do




the Boltons? they took the north out of longstanding hatred of the Starks- old beef.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah well, as they've said in the programme, there's no real difference between people who live south of the wall and the wildlings who live north, except the wildlings just happened to be on the wrong side of it. Frankly I'm routing for them to make it through.


----------



## belboid (Jun 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the Boltons? they took the north out of longstanding hatred of the Starks- old beef.


indeed. and now the starks are all dead (well, so they think. the important ones anyway). So he should get on and Ward. Even if he is quite busy, he could still send a few buggers up there. 

Obviously, there is a lot to cover in a fairly short space of time, and watching a crow fly with a message would be a bit boring, but it's a fairly major oversight, imo.


----------



## Supine (Jun 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> at least it wasn't an arrow to the knee



It'd be well funny if they had used that line


----------



## smmudge (Jun 11, 2014)

granny said:


> They aren't normal people trying to get over the wall though, it's a big army of nutters



psh..people always say that when they put big walls up


----------



## emanymton (Jun 11, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, and considering how long Jon Snow has known Manse's army are on there way, and considering what a roundabout route they took getting there, why didn't they bother trying to ask for some reinforcements to come there way?


Isn't the justification for the delay something to do with Jon telling him there were a 1000 men at the keep? But what I don't get is if he used to be one of them he must know this is bullshit?


----------



## strung out (Jun 11, 2014)

belboid said:


> indeed. and now the starks are all dead (well, so they think. the important ones anyway). So he should get on and Ward. Even if he is quite busy, he could still send a few buggers up there.
> 
> Obviously, there is a lot to cover in a fairly short space of time, and watching a crow fly with a message would be a bit boring, but it's a fairly major oversight, imo.


If only they had included a scene earlier in the series, say maybe in season 3 episode 10, where Stannis receives a message from the Nights Watch pleading for assistance and reinforcements. If only that had happened!


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 12, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Father Jack was an awesome fighter, I started to like him even though he's been a cock to Snow.



I did love the moment where he saw Tormund Giantsbane carving up nights watchmen left right and centre and went straight at him, that's a battle commander right there


----------



## smmudge (Jun 12, 2014)

granny said:


> But that is why they are able to attack the wall, because they got all of the nutter together



Good for them.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 12, 2014)

Big Nights Watch Fight = My Fave episode so far


----------



## Supine (Jun 12, 2014)

strung out said:


> If only they had included a scene earlier in the series, say maybe in season 3 episode 10, where Stannis receives a message from the Nights Watch pleading for assistance and reinforcements. If only that had happened!



It happened (well, it did for me I read the books)


----------



## Supine (Jun 12, 2014)

It's got to be said, turning these books into a tv series must have been fucking difficult!!!


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2014)

Supine said:


> It happened (well, it did for me I read the books)


And it happened in the TV show.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> oh, and considering how long Jon Snow has known Manse's army are on there way, and considering what a roundabout route they took getting there, why didn't they bother trying to ask for some reinforcements to come there way?



there are no reinforcements for the watch. a big part of the story arc is how the watch has been depleted over the years thus threatening the safety of the "civilised south".

I have to say i didnt feel that episode too much either. the battle for kings landing one was wayyyyyy better with respect to big battle episodes. I get its importance but it was dragged out a bit too much.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 13, 2014)

Pingu said:


> there are no reinforcements for the watch. a big part of the story arc is how the watch has been depleted over the years thus threatening the safety of the "civilised south".
> 
> I have to say i didnt feel that episode too much either. the battle for kings landing one was wayyyyyy better with respect to big battle episodes. I get its importance but it was dragged out a bit too much.


 
Although I loved the Blackwater Battle, it felt far too small for what it was supposed to be (wildfire explosion aside, that was very well done), at times it felt like Stannis had taken his version of a small raiding party to the gates and onto the ramparts, despite having a huge army.

I felt the numbers more in Castle Black, and hopefully we'll see the extent of the Wildling army in the finale.


----------



## Chz (Jun 13, 2014)

Virtual Blue said:


> Father Jack was an awesome fighter, I started to like him even though he's been a cock to Snow.


There I was for a minute thinking it actually _was_ Father Jack. It's a good likeness.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

George moves onto killing real people


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2014)

strung out said:


> If only they had included a scene earlier in the series, say maybe in season 3 episode 10, where Stannis receives a message from the Nights Watch pleading for assistance and reinforcements. If only that had happened!


fair do's.  I dont know how I forgot about a throwaway line from a year ago 

Tho why they asked bloody Stannis??!! Someone with an army who might actually send it would be useful.

Either way, it just hasn't cut it for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

stannis is known as the lawful-good type I suppose. Amongst a them all, he's the rules man. Even if the bank did boy him off for a loan


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> stannis is known as the lawful-good type I suppose. Amongst a them all, he's the rules man. Even if the bank did boy him off for a loan


He did fuck that image up a bit by going for the payday loan.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He did fuck that image up a bit by going for the payday loan.



Ends justifying means init. He didn't have too much trouble hiring Sallador Sahn and he's not the most righteous of characters.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> fair do's.  I dont know how I forgot about a throwaway line from a year ago
> 
> Tho why they asked bloody Stannis??!! Someone with an army who might actually send it would be useful.
> 
> Either way, it just hasn't cut it for me.



They sent the same message to all the various wannabe kings who were still extant at the time. This may have been missed out of the TV show, which I'd agree is a pretty silly omission.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> They sent the same message to all the various wannabe kings who were still extant at the time. This may have been missed out of the TV show, which I'd agree is a pretty silly omission.


I seem to vaguely remember them sending of a bunch of ravens.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He did fuck that image up a bit by going for the payday loan.


Pay day loan? They're a highly respectable company. Seriously, it's just good business, everyone else has been borrowing from them for years. 

If you want a modern parallel, it's more like the subprime mortgages. Which worked so well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 13, 2014)

the iron bank of braavonga


----------



## strung out (Jun 13, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> They sent the same message to all the various wannabe kings who were still extant at the time. This may have been missed out of the TV show, which I'd agree is a pretty silly omission.


They definitely had a scene in Kings Landing at a council meeting, which was cut, of them discussing sending reinforcements to the wall. 

It's in this vid at about 12 mins onwards I think...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 14, 2014)

am I the only one who laughed out loud at Ygritte's last line? Such baaaaad writing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 14, 2014)

Does anyone else think that George is the sea captain from the Simpsons?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Does anyone else think that George is the sea captain from the Simpsons?


George Arr Arr Martin?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 14, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> am I the only one who laughed out loud at Ygritte's last line? Such baaaaad writing.



I'm pretty sure that was in the book.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Does anyone else think that George is the sea captain from the Simpsons?


Don't you mean Martin?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't you mean Martin?


I mean George RR


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I mean George RR


Maybe I'm old fashioned, but if you don't know him personally, you shouldn't call him by his first name. Mr Martin to you!


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but if you don't know him personally, you shouldn't call him by his first name. Mr Martin to you!


Just refer to him as Gurm

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Gurm


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 14, 2014)

The first of his name...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but if you don't know him personally, you shouldn't call him by his first name. Mr Martin to you!



Do you think he's reading this thread?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Do you think he's reading this thread?


Highly doubtful


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Highly doubtful



then why would it matter what we call him?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> then why would it matter what we call him?


It's just good form. You don't call Picasso Pablo do you? People are way too matey about strangers these days.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 15, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Do you think he's reading this thread?


He reads all threads before mashing them with a rock like they were insects


----------



## Dooby (Jun 15, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I'm pretty sure that was in the book.


If I recall he wasnt with her when she died and he didnt know who killed her but was worried it was him. Think he looked for her body after the battle


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2014)

Dooby said:


> If I recall he wasnt with her when she died and he didnt know who killed her but was worried it was him. Think he looked for her body after the battle


He checked her body, and realised that the arrows that killed her weren't his.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 15, 2014)

Dooby said:


> If I recall he wasnt with her when she died and he didnt know who killed her but was worried it was him. Think he looked for her body after the battle


This is correct. If we're allowed to say


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 15, 2014)

ok, right, thanks for the clarification. not sure why I thought that


----------



## rekil (Jun 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the iron bank of braavonga


Deleted scene where Davos tells Stannis how he was swayed by their puppet show advert.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm hoping it's alright to say definitely after the event!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

counting down! 



although, I'm already thinking about how sad I'm going to be after it's over.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

and yes, now I am sad as predicted. that was not long enough....
how come other shoes get 2 hour finales? 
huh? huh?


----------



## snadge (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome Episode, really enjoyed that one also.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 16, 2014)

snadge said:


> Awesome Episode, really enjoyed that one also.


It was certainly a good one with which to end the current series.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 16, 2014)

They always seem to put like half a series' worth of storylines into the final ep  It's nice to finally give a shit about Bran for a change!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2014)

that was good, and a few things I didnt expect to see


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 16, 2014)

Thought i'd watch the final episode as we were so close when HBO decided to double down in terms of unpleasantness.

By far the best episode, though largely for pavlovian reasons: it's the payoff.

Also because you don't need fifty gallons of blood gore and screaming to pull it off.

I still maintain the story is poorly constructed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2014)

That fight between Brienne and The Hound was pretty brutal.

I feel sorry for Hodor, or rather Kristian Nairn who plays him. He's going to have to carry around Bran when he's an adult.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 16, 2014)

Openly discussing an episode before 10pm may cause you some flak!


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Openly discussing an episode before 10pm may cause you some flak!


i don't get that. can't the people who watch on sky atlantic wait until after they have seen it to go on this thread? have they no self control?


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

Spoiler: about tonights episode



can anyone explain how brienne of tarth caught up with arya and the hound so quickly considering they had a year head start?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> can anyone explain how brienne of tarth caught up with arya and the hound so quickly considering they had a year head start?


i will after 10pm.


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2014)

Fuck, I actually forgot it's today. I blame the World Cup.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i will after 10pm.


you're not one of these posh sky atlantic types are you?


----------



## thriller (Jun 16, 2014)

fuck these cunts. Just stay out of the thread till you seen it.

Anyway. Not happy about the ending. 

Danerys is boring as fuck. she's spent a majority of it basically being some Meereen version of Judge Judy, just sat there listening to peoples grievances. Her character is never really pushed, or seems pushed emotionally. For example, even when given huge decisions, she just stands there with her generic dead pan 'Queen' look.

The Jason and the argunaughts scene was awesome.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> you're not one of these posh sky atlantic types are you?


no, i've seen it.  but we agreed the rules the first week.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 16, 2014)

thriller said:


> fuck these cunts. Just stay out of the thread till you seen it.
> 
> Anyway. Not happy about the ending. They should have
> .



Edit that, it's a proper spoiler you dick


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> no, i've seen it.  but we agreed the rules the first week.


oh ok i've not really been here since the beginning of the series. i'll put spoilers code in


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Edit that, it's a proper spoiler you dick


seriously? I thought he was being silly.

 oh ffs, thriller you absolute *cunt*.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thats the best episode ever imho.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> seriously? I thought he was being silly.
> 
> oh ffs, thriller you absolute *cunt*.


shit im pretty sure thriller has form for posting spoilers in previous series threads. i thought i'd put him on ignore


----------



## thriller (Jun 16, 2014)

edited you kunts


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

thriller said:


> edited you kunts


you're obviosuly the only cunt here. why else would you deliberately want to spoil it?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 16, 2014)

Brilliant finale. The only thing I'm not enjoying is the Daenerys parts. In the books Martin has gotten bogged down with her storyline but they are still better than the series. Added to the fact Emilia Clarke is a shit actor and the whole thing is very unsatisfying.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> Brilliant finale. The only thing I'm not enjoying is the Daenerys parts. In the books Martin has gotten bogged down with her storyline but they are still better than the series. Added to the fact Emilia Clarke is a shit actor and the whole thing is very unsatisfying.


her storyline is clearly just her being parked in the background while the dragons grow up. she'll be ages in the fucking desert still, i reckon - and then come in at the end and unleash dragonnageddon.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> Spoiler: about tonights episode
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone explain how brienne of tarth caught up with arya and the hound so quickly considering they had a year head start?





Spoiler: the ravens! the ravens!



probably for the same reason Stannis got all the way from Dragonstone (which is south of Westeross iirc) to the Wall so quickly, and without anyone noticing.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> Spoiler: about tonights episode
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone explain how brienne of tarth caught up with arya and the hound so quickly considering they had a year head start?


brienne and podraig had horsies.  arya nicked one/both of them at the start of tonight's ep.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> brienne and podraig had horsies.  arya nicked one/both of them at the start of tonight's ep.


the hound and arya had horses for a bit too im sure


----------



## thriller (Jun 16, 2014)

Stannis "looks" a proper king. Defo my choice for King. Snow is dull. Dani is dull. Lannisters, no way.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

i thought it was quite satisfying. all loose ends tied up, more or less - in that i don't really care very much what happens in season five (although i will watch it)... not like some of the week-to-week cliffhangers.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> the hound and arya had horses for a bit too im sure


also, as my husband points out, they went to Riverrun first.

edit.  Not riverrun.  the river lands?  where the red wedding was, anyway.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

Best fight ever?


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> also, as my husband points out, they went to Riverrun first.


im a bit hazy with the geography. maybe i should stop fast forwarding through the openning credits!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 16, 2014)

thriller said:


> Stannis "looks" a proper king. Defo my choice for King. Snow is dull. Dani is dull. Lannisters, no way.





Spoiler: not really, but just in case



Cersei has turned into a Trevor and Phillip from South park sketch!

"I fuck my brother! Shut your fucking face brother fucker!"


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

by the way anyone who has played the total war series knows you don't take cavalry into the woods unless you dismount them first


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2014)

That was a great episode  Nicely tied off some loose ends and then sets some interesting new things in motion. What will they all get up to next season? (And how many new names will we have to learn?)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2014)

Crispy said:


> That was a great episode  Nicely tied off some loose ends and then sets some interesting new things in motion. What will they all get up to next season? (And how many new names will we have to learn?)



And will Daenerys finally get out of the fucking desert?

TBH I found that quite irritating at the end of the first two series. Now I just expect it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

also, looks like bran's storyline might not be quite so arse-achingly dull from this point.  shame they didn't kill off the dreadful drippy girlchild he's been travelling with as well, though.

where's bran's little brother?


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> by the way anyone who has played the total war series knows you don't take cavalry into the woods unless you dismount them first


I had that same exact thought.

I liked it. Wrapped up enough that I won't get frustrated waiting for series 5.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> also, looks like bran's storyline might not be quite so arse-achingly dull from this point.  shame they didn't kill off the dreadful drippy girlchild he's been travelling with as well, though.
> 
> where's bran's little brother?


brans little brother went with that wildling from winterfell to one of the starks loyal bannermen i think. 

did look like bran's story might perk up a bit but i am fully prepared for him to go on another series long quest...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> also, looks like bran's storyline might not be quite so arse-achingly dull from this point.  shame they didn't kill off the dreadful drippy girlchild he's been travelling with as well, though.
> 
> where's bran's little brother?


Off with that tilty-headed wildling woman from season 1. Don't think we were told where.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Best fight ever?



Right in the fanny.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> brans little brother went with that wildling from winterfell to one of the starks loyal bannermen i think.
> 
> did look like bran's story might perk up a bit but i am fully prepared for him to go on another series long quest...





Crispy said:


> Off with that tilty-headed wildling woman from season 1. Don't think we were told where.



thanks, i remember her now.  was she in harry potter?


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Don't think we were told where.


the name of the place was given i think, i'm sure it's some god forsaken damp keep in the middle of some desolate moorland


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Right in the fanny.


Honestly.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> thanks, i remember her now.  was she in harry potter?


never seen any harry potter films


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Off with that tilty-headed wildling woman from season 1. Don't think we were told where.



Weren't they meant to go to Castle Black?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> never seen any harry potter films


other people are allowed to answer.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> never seen any harry potter films


Oh you should, it's just like GoT.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

anyway, yes she was.  she was Tonks.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyway.....fucking wow!

Was not expecting that.  I mean I knew it was going to happen just before it happened...but not in a smug 'oooh I know what's going to happen' way...more of a 'HOLY FUCK I KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN!!!' way.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

when Brienne and the Hound squared up to fight i was like "nooooooooo", i don't want either of you two to die.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> by the way anyone who has played the total war series knows you don't take cavalry into the woods unless you dismount them first



It is a staple of modern drama though, probably because its a lot cheaper than doing it properly.

Great episode, though it did highlight how bad last weeks was.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> by the way anyone who has played the total war series knows you don't take cavalry into the woods unless you dismount them first


I was thinking Total War when i saw it as well. 

They should bring that TV show based on it back and set it in Westeros, only less head crushing.

What was the point of Obi Wan Martell anyway?


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> when Brienne and the Hound squared up to fight i was like "nooooooooo", i don't want either of you two to die.


i don't know i found brienne pretty annoying as a character. and who was it who said she was actually pretty shit at keeping her oaths?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 16, 2014)

Why is Maester West reanimating Sandy Mountain? I presume that's what he's doing with his big needle and potions.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> . and who was it who said she was actually pretty shit at keeping her oaths?



Isn't that kind of the point though - she keeps swearing to protect people and no-one can do that in GoT.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

Arya....well.  What she did with the Hound was uncool....looks like he was right about people that name swords.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't that kind of the point though - she keeps swearing to protect people and no-one can do that in GoT.


yeah but that's why i don't like her as a character. much prefer the hound. hopefully he isn't dead - i don't believe anyone is dead in got until i see the actually die


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Arya....well.  What she did with the Hound was uncool....looks like he was right about people that name swords.


wtf.  she tried to give him an out rather than stab him up when she had him on his knees, ffs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> wtf.  she tried to give him an out rather than stab him up when she had him on his knees, ffs.


Arya.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> brienne and podraig had horsies.  arya nicked one/both of them at the start of tonight's ep.


podrick!


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

without anyone spoiling anything does anyone know approxiamtely how far through the story we are and how many series there should be left?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

They can get two more series, _easily_, out of this.   That's the advantage of so many story-lines.   Thing is, can they all be twisted together at the end?


----------



## thriller (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> by the way anyone who has played the total war series knows you don't take cavalry into the woods unless you dismount them first



forget that. MORE important. WHERE were Mance's 100,000 man army when Stannis turned up and took over in 2 minutes?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why is Maester West reanimating Sandy Mountain? I presume that's what he's doing with his big needle and potions.


Some sort of tame mega zombie?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 16, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Arya.


ahh, yeah.  bad idea to point out how much of an evil cunt you are to someone you need a favour from, i guess...


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2014)

thriller said:


> forget that. MORE important. WHERE were Mance's 100,000 man army when Stannis turned up and took over in 2 minutes?



I suppose one of the consequences of not bending the knee to any man might be that the men might not necessarily want to get up early in the morning and stand about in the snow holding a pointy stick for the boss.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

i assume the mountain thing will tie in with what's happened north of the wall? that rogue maester has figured out how it all works


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 16, 2014)

Lots of really good bits in this weeks episode, apart from Daenerys who I think stinks it out every week, can she act or is it me?


----------



## thriller (Jun 16, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Lots of really good bits in this weeks episode, apart from Daenerys who I think stinks it out every week, can she act or is it me?



she is like that in the books. a fucking bore.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> without anyone spoiling anything does anyone know approxiamtely how far through the story we are and how many series there should be left?





Spoiler: not really very spoily at all as it's just about book series length



3/5 of books so far, 3/7 of supposedly definite books although he's threatening an 8th. But in terms of actually word count I reckon half way through. 

Without saying anything about details whatsoever, I suspect there will be some quite ruthless editing.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> when Brienne and the Hound squared up to fight i was like "nooooooooo", i don't want either of you two to die.



yeah that was painful to watch.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

I still love Dany. Her parts have been kind of filler, true, but I think they need that to show that she's putting the effort in and learning the ropes of ruling, and steadily gaining power in the region. There isn't much more for her to do that wouldn't be a distraction from where her plotline is headed (wherever that may be) 
The part with the dragons was poignant, I thought.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> The part with the dragons was poignant, I thought.


I don't remember her losing the other, bigger, dragon. Or was that just mentioned for the first time today?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I don't remember her losing the other, bigger, dragon. Or was that just mentioned for the first time today?



yeah I don't either. Deleted scene maybe?


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Spoiler: not really very spoily at all as it's just about book series length
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah right. i did read it had been renewed for 2 more series was just wondering if that would be the end but it sounds like they might be able to wrong another one or two out of it after that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't think he's lost...he's just out of control.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I don't remember her losing the other, bigger, dragon. Or was that just mentioned for the first time today?


was that not the dragon that did the sheep a few weeks ago?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> That fight between Brienne and The Hound was pretty brutal.
> 
> I feel sorry for Hodor, or rather Kristian Nairn who plays him. He's going to have to carry around Bran when he's an adult.



I thought Bran was going to fly?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> was that not the dragon that did the sheep a few weeks ago?



Yes, Drogon or something. Did he not come back after that?


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> Yes, Drogon or something. Did he not come back after that?


don't know my memory is a bit crap but we didn't see it go back, didn't really think anything of it at the time but i suppose the implication is it's been running wild for a while now?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> don't know my memory is a bit crap but we didn't see it go back, didn't really think anything of it at the time but i suppose the implication is it's been running wild for a while now?



your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Dooby (Jun 16, 2014)

They didn't mention it before but saying he hasn't returned is their way of telling you now


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 16, 2014)

binka said:


> don't know my memory is a bit crap but we didn't see it go back, didn't really think anything of it at the time but i suppose the implication is it's been running wild for a while now?


And he's a lot bigger than the other two.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 16, 2014)

Aha! 

*finally adds two and two together*



Spoiler: Is it a spoiler if it's a guess?



Bran, riding a dragon as he controls it with his Vegan mind powers. Possibly in opposition to Dayneris but i'm betting on as an honorary unsullied.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Aha!
> 
> *finally adds two and two together*
> 
> ...


Its not a spoiler if its a guess.

Thats what I was thinking, too. 
Does he need to be on it though? Maybe he will just live in that tree with the old fella, constantly being a furious dragon.


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Off with that tilty-headed wildling woman from season 1. Don't think we were told where.




To the Umber's, bannermen of the Starks.  The place in some mountainess bit, Last Harf or what ever their seat is called.  Greatgin's stilla prisoner of Frey though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

STANNIS


----------



## smmudge (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yeah it's also nice Stannis is finally doing something other than moping in his cave or wherever.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, Stannis turning up was fucking brilliant - even if I did spoil it on this thread last week with no-one noticing.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 17, 2014)

Some of the shots were great in this episode, Stannis' charge and the reveal of the "three eyed crow" tree in particular. 

Brilliant finale, hit all the right character notes and added some scenes that improved it even more. 

10 months


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

'There goes that blond bloke again, shagging his sister'

me bro should do DVD voice over commentaries


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

binka said:


> by the way anyone who has played the total war series knows you don't take cavalry into the woods unless you dismount them first





Roman mounted cavalry vs proto-germanic tribes in the black forest


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Sic Semper Tyrannis Via Ablutorium


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

I swear it was only one shot in the books  possibly misremembering


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Aha!
> 
> *finally adds two and two together*
> 
> ...



that would take some mad skills, he can only control Hodor cos the mans mind is as a childs, and animals are animals. A dragon? it would be amazeballs indeed to see that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

bet the hound wishes he'd taken that offered bit of water now. He'll die of drymouth. I've died of drymouth myself a few times, and its not a good way to go


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 17, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I thought Bran was going to fly?


Moon door for him then!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I still love Dany. Her parts have been kind of filler, true, but I think they need that to show that she's putting the effort in and learning the ropes of ruling, and steadily gaining power in the region. There isn't much more for her to do that wouldn't be a distraction from where her plotline is headed (wherever that may be)
> The part with the dragons was poignant, I thought.



Emilia Clarke's acting seems to have improved this season as well.


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2014)

I know they're different story lines but I get mixed up with Bran, Bronn and Breanne. He should find some new consonants.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2014)

binka said:


> without anyone spoiling anything does anyone know approxiamtely how far through the story we are and how many series there should be left?



This series has mostly been based on the second half of the third book, with some bits from the fourth and fifth books thrown in. There will be seven books eventually, unless GRRM decides to drag it out even further. My guess would be three more seasons of the TV show.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2014)

maomao said:


> I know they're different story lines but I get mixed up with Bran, Bronn and Breanne. He should find some new consonants.



Supposedly there's a rule in fiction where you're not supposed to have two main characters whose names start with the same letter. ASOIAF has considerably more than 26 important characters so that's not going to work. Having lots of similar names also contributes to the whole world-building thing; there are Westerosi-sounding names that contrast with the names of characters from elsewhere. There are also exceptions to this, like Arya, used to suggest a person who doesn't quite belong in the place where they come from.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2014)

It'll be a fudged ending because he won't have written the final books by the time they finish the TV series. All the fans will be begging GRRM to finish the books in the hope that whatever he produces will be better than the ultimately disappointing ending to what has so far been a fucking brilliant TV series.

imvho, obv


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Supposedly there's a rule in fiction where you're not supposed to have two main characters whose names start with the same letter. ASOIAF has considerably more than 26 important characters so that's not going to work. Having lots of similar names also contributes to the whole world-building thing; there are Westerosi-sounding names that contrast with the names of characters from elsewhere. There are also exceptions to this, like Arya, used to suggest a person who doesn't quite belong in the place where they come from.


They have three consonants in common, there should be nearly 7,000 possibilities there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

the groinal area is quite literally the most girded of loins. It is the one area even bronze age warriors kept protected.

by the advent of late medieval articulated armour the groin was pretty much bomb-proof. Niether that bollock punch or cunt-kick should have really impacted that much. If you'd taken a mailed fist to the jewels you'd be puking like a sick fucking dog


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2014)

I have to say as a woman, that blunt force to the groin is not a concept that makes me wince instinctively  for whatever it's worth. 
That area can take a pounding  (fnar  ) (this is just sounding wronger with every word I type )
not that it wouldn't hurt...but I guess what I mean is that I recoil far more seeing men kicked/ punched in the crotch than women. fwiw.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 17, 2014)

such a delicate way of putting it, the hound would approve!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 17, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> This series has mostly been based on the second half of the third book, with some bits from the fourth and fifth books thrown in. There will be seven books eventually, unless GRRM decides to drag it out even further. My guess would be three more seasons of the TV show.


I'd guess 4 minimum. And that's with massive editing of the next two books.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I have to say as a woman, that blunt force to the groin is not a concept that makes me wince instinctively  for whatever it's worth.
> That area can take a pounding  (fnar  ) (this is just sounding wronger with every word I type )
> not that it wouldn't hurt...but I guess what I mean is that I recoil far more seeing men kicked/ punched in the crotch than women. fwiw.




I think the nearest equiv would be a punch to the boobs when they are particularly sensitive.

Thats the other thing nobody tells you about a severe blow to the jewels. You feel OK for thirty seconds, it hurts but you feel like you can just about manage. Then the nausea hits.


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2014)

Bordering on spoilery-ish, fuck it. I can't seem them getting 2 seasons out of AFFC and ADWD. They could be compressed into one series. I know Martin's supposedly given the producers the wrap on how it ends. It will be quite odd if the TV show overtakes the bookage though.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I think the nearest equiv would be a punch to the boobs when they are particularly sensitive.
> 
> Thats the other thing nobody tells you about a severe blow to the jewels. You feel OK for thirty seconds, it hurts but you feel like you can just about manage. Then the nausea hits.




 

yeah, I really don't think there's a female equivalent to that. 
of course, menstrual cramps can be pretty atrocious.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2014)

re-watching this and wondering whatever happened to the Hound's festering neck wound and what the point of that was. 


I do think he'll make it out alive somehow. maybe.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2014)

one more thing...on another message board, one person's take on Arya/ The Hound was that the Hound found his humanity through his time with Arya, and she lost hers through her time spent with him  

Not sure if it's that clean-cut though. 
I think it's mostly what she's seen and experienced that has made her become a bit nihilistic, more than anything..however she has had fleeting acts of kindness and protection along the way that have gotten her through, and that includes her treatment from The Hound. I think she has just learned not to trust anyone on the road _completely..._to sleep with one eye open as it were, but I don't think she's anywhere close to having "lost her humanity".


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 17, 2014)

xenon said:


> Bordering on spoilery-ish, fuck it. I can't seem them getting 2 seasons out of AFFC and ADWD. They could be compressed into one series. I know Martin's supposedly given the producers the wrap on how it ends. It will be quite odd if the TV show overtakes the bookage though.


I can't either and remember those 2 book were originally only meant to be 1. As they happen at the same time as each other they will be wound into 1 series I think. I think series 5 will be book 6 and then series 7 comes out before the final book.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 17, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Some sort of tame mega zombie?


Is going to be the medieval version of Bane!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 17, 2014)

K mm diameter


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 17, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> re-watching this and wondering whatever happened to the Hound's festering neck wound and what the point of that was.
> 
> 
> I do think he'll make it out alive somehow. maybe.


 
It weakened him for the fight with Brienne (and may or may not have finished him off anyway, Carl Drogo style)


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'd guess 4 minimum. And that's with massive editing of the next two books.


That's how much longer it should be, but I'd be surprised if they went past 7 seasons in total as that's what HBO have been saying it'll probably go to, even though GRRM wants longer.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 17, 2014)

I was discussing with workmates yesterday, and we reckon 10 series could be possible.

S1 - Book 1
S2 - Book 2
S3 & 4 - Book 3
S5, 6, 7 - Books 4 & 5 
S8, 9, 10 - Books 6 & 7

That's coming from me who hasn't read the books though...


----------



## youngian (Jun 17, 2014)

I like GoTs for having a lot of sword and limiting the scorcery. So I've found Brandon and this Singing-Ringing Tree hokum very tiresome (except the Harryhausen tribute). Anyone like to tell me why I should care, how significant or important is this to the bigger picture?

One person I've been disappointed not to see in this series is Clive Russel's Blackfish, he is a big character who should be playing a larger role in the fortunes of the Stark children.


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2014)

youngian said:


> Anyone like to tell me why I should care, how significant or important is this to the bigger picture?


Nobody except GRRM and maybe some HBO people knows now.


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2014)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I was discussing with workmates yesterday, and we reckon 10 series could be possible.
> 
> S1 - Book 1
> S2 - Book 2
> ...



Nah it won't work on TV. Books 4 and 5 as mentioned, cover the same time period but from 2 sets of character PoVs. Detail aside, depicted for the most part unaltered, to spread these books over 2 seasons apart from being frustrating, would seriously dampen the interest in some of the plot arks. 

Anyway the best stuff for me is the KL shinanigins and the plotting and fighting in the north. The desert stuff is a fucking drag, dragons or no.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2014)

Have to say at the moment I suspect the next series won't be nearly as good. They've killed off some of the best characters and seem to be leaning towards more hocus pocus fantasy when one of the series' strengths has been that that's been quite limited. I might be wrong but at the moment it doesn't look in the best place to keep the momentum going to me.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 17, 2014)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I was discussing with workmates yesterday, and we reckon 10 series could be possible.
> 
> S1 - Book 1
> S2 - Book 2
> ...


There isn't near 3 series in book 4 and 5. Besides this spreading the plots way too thin, HBO themselves are unlikely to want to keep it going for 10 series


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Have to say at the moment I suspect the next series won't be nearly as good. They've killed off some of the best characters and seem to be leaning towards more hocus pocus fantasy when one of the series' strengths has been that that's been quite limited. I might be wrong but at the moment it doesn't look in the best place to keep the momentum going to me.


It might have been more entertaining had they kept Tywin, but have him emasculated. The story seemed to paint the Lannisters as having spent all their reserves leaving Tywin, and his sense of family values, with nothing to back it up. Killing him off is too easy.

Season 5: Juliet Bravos


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2014)

It makes it a bit more interesting for Cersei and Margery though. Now they can properly fight it out over Tommen.


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 17, 2014)

Much more fun. Previously if it got interesting Tywin would just rock up and tell everyone to quit messing about and do what he told them.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2014)

After Saturday, we can officially say 'Winter is Coming'.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 17, 2014)

And Tywin basically ruled Westeros. Now it's anyone's game.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Tywin overestimated his own reach, and his self belief and what he _was_ capable enough carried everyone along with him. Varys or littlefinger can be said to weild equal if not the same type, but the same level of power.


Specultion is that tywin was on the bog because he was in the initial stages of dying from a slow acting poison. Thats not a spoiler either cos its speculation (amongst book discussion, but speculation it is). Can't recall who exactly is in the frame for it but it's likely Vipers family eh


----------



## emanymton (Jun 17, 2014)

So was Shae bullshiting all along or was she really that pissed of that he sent her away that she turned to sleeping with his dad?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> that would take some mad skills, he can only control Hodor cos the mans mind is as a childs, and animals are animals. A dragon? it would be amazeballs indeed to see that



Beast Man (from Masters of the Universe) could never control dragons. And he was arguably smarter than Bran, certainly more empathetic. I always assumed it was a fantasy genre no-no.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2014)

so presumably s5 will start with an unseemly bundle between stannis, the iron island ppl, littlefinger and who else? surely not danerys - would involve leaving the fucking sandpit...  to take kings' landing.  

obv littlefinger has no army, but he has cunning and he has claim via sansa (king of the north, regent of the vale).

defending it you have a defacto alliance of weakened, indebted lannisters and the tyrells?

got to fancy stannis for that, at least temporarily before it all becomes so ball-achingly dull that GRRM sends in a dragon to get rid.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Beast Man (from Masters of the Universe) could never control dragons. And he was arguably smarter than Bran, certainly more empathetic. I always assumed it was a fantasy genre no-no.


these dragons are *thick* though, as evidenced last night.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone else get a bit of a lump in their throat for poor Hound?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 17, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Anyone else get a bit of a lump in their throat for poor Hound?


I think they did well portraying him as someone who was pretty decent inside but had been made into a bastard by life. That is my take on him anyway.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 17, 2014)

emanymton said:


> I think they did well portraying him as someone who was pretty decent inside but had been made into a bastard by life. That is my take on him anyway.


yeah, just felt that he'd had a pretty shite life.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Liberals. He earned his death, knew it would always be so. He would laugh at your pity and demand wine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Beast Man (from Masters of the Universe) could never control dragons. And he was arguably smarter than Bran, certainly more empathetic. I always assumed it was a fantasy genre no-no.




dragon riders of pern


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> dragon riders of pern


The McCaffrey books? They have telepathic bonds with their dragons but they don't control them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

maomao said:


> The McCaffrey books? They have telepathic bonds with their dragons but they don't control them.




I didn't read them and you can't prove that I did.

But yes, master-animal bond rather than complete control.

In classical depictions the dragon has his terrible lusts for gold and goats and virgins, but is also fair sly and clever and of intellect, influence on a weak mind etc.

The bit with Dany collaring the crap two dragons and it being played for sympathy did make me lol. This is the Targaeryans. The line of kings who had draconic air superiority in an age where no cunts even invented the glider. 

She's rutheless enough to go completely nanking on every city she invades but sheds a tear for collaring the dragons? (the crap two as well!)


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I didn't read them and you can't prove that I did.
> 
> But yes, master-animal bond rather than complete control.



I did read them but I was wee (10-12) at the time so allowed. They were aliens that looked like dragons rather than true dragons anyway so don't really count.


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> go completely nanking



Lol! I have friends and family who would find that very offensive but it made me giggle.


----------



## JimW (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ...
> The bit with Dany collaring the crap two dragons and it being played for sympathy did make me lol. ..


Quite apart from the rest you never believed she could really lift them big iron collars.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 17, 2014)

First time I heard about Game Of Thrones was about 2 months ago...  my first reaction was that it couldn't possibly be as good as LOTR, and the fact that it was written by an American who named one of his characters, "Jon Snow", made me think that this was just another lame collection of fantasy books...... but I was very wrong.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2014)

Obnoxiousness said:


> First time I heard about Game Of Thrones was about 2 months ago...  my first reaction was that it couldn't possibly be as good as LOTR, and the fact that it was written by an American who named one of his characters, "Jon Snow", made me think that this was just another lame collection of fantasy books...... but I was very wrong.


ahh, fuck LOTR.  It's like GoT with just the Bran and Wall storylines.  DullAsFuck.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone else feel like the show is really about to start now and the first four seasons were merely scene setting?


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 17, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> ahh, fuck LOTR.  It's like GoT with just the Bran and Wall storylines.  DullAsFuck.


GoT is kinda like LoTR, Pratchett's Discworld, Fifty Shades of Grey, Pullman's HDMs, CS Lewis' Narnia, etc, etc.  all mixed up with the War of the Roses...  loving it.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 17, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone else feel like the show is really about to start now and the first four seasons were merely scene setting?


I do hope so...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Anyone else feel like the show is really about to start now and the first four seasons were merely scene setting?




not really, both books and tv are intensely involved with this great game of power, blood feuds, etc. And thats interesting of itself but


When these external threats weigh in they have all the more perilous peril because you the viewer knows these twats are fighting each other for pissy dominance while the Big Bad looms


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 17, 2014)

I am going off to read the books, somewhere quiet... see you in a few weeks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> not really, both books and tv are intensely involved with this great game of power, blood feuds, etc. And thats interesting of itself but
> 
> 
> When these external threats weigh in they have all the more perilous peril because you the viewer knows these twats are fighting each other for pissy dominance while the Big Bad looms



It just feels like everything we came to expect as main characters have mostly been killed off or moved aside, none of the power arrangements in place at the start of the show exist really now...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, I saw most of the episode coming (not meaning to brag, I assume most of us did).

I was 95% sure Tywin would be dead by the end of the episode (I'm playing the game now and this seemed the most likely end-of-season death to me) though I didn't bank on Tyrion being responsible. We've all seen the pic of GRR holding up *that* sign, so I knew _he'd_ survive, likely by his brother's actions, and sure as shit...

Of course Stannis and Davos were going to arrive at the wall just in time - they've served no other purpose this series.

Nice to see Arya get the series end instead of Dany for a change. I was expecting the episode to be more Dany heavy. I, like many I presume, was hoping the Hound would live long enough to be the one to kill his brother, but don't mind his being felled by Brienne.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2014)

if anything, this season finale has made me place Stannis Baratheon in my 'if you had to sleep with a man' category at number 1. Dislodging Bladerunner era Rutger Huar, and knocking Kevin Eldon into third place.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't normally go for this sort of thing, but seeing these actors being normal people on a beach together cracks me the fuck up


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2014)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't normally go for this sort of thing, but seeing these actors being normal people on a beach together cracks me the fuck up



Interesting that they guy who plays Tywin still has his Icy Stare of Death in this one, even though he's off duty.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Interesting that they guy who plays Tywin





You mean Charles Dance?
Incredibly famous TV and movie actor Charles Dance?  
British household name, Charles Dance?
Biggest fucking "name" in the cast (possibly since Sean Bean), Charles Dance?

Poor man... How his star has fallen...  SMH


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> You mean Charles Dance?
> Incredibly famous TV and movie actor Charles Dance?
> British household name, Charles Dance?
> Biggest fucking "name" in the cast (possibly since Sean Bean), Charles Dance?
> ...


innit? 

(((Charles Dance)))


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2014)

And the guy who plays Varys is definitely indicating that "I'm not a eunuch in real life, you know".


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm almost certain this has been posted up before, but it's a great map for getting your head around where everything / everyone is or has been - http://www.sermountaingoat.co.uk/map/versions/speculative_map.jpg

Doesn't spoil anything either.


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2014)

In the spirit of maps, here's another one that has the potential to spoil stuff, but not if you use it properly.

The map shows you people's locations, routes and who controls each region with a slider on the right hand side allowing you to see what the state of play is at any point in the TV series or books. So for example you can see everyone's location/power bases in book 3, chapter 13 or you can set it to do the same for season 3 episode 7. It's actually brilliant.

http://quartermaester.info/


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 18, 2014)

strung out said:


> In the spirit of maps, here's another one that has the potential to spoil stuff, but not if you use it properly.
> 
> The map shows you people's locations, routes and who controls each region with a slider on the right hand side allowing you to see what the state of play is at any point in the TV series or books. So for example you can see everyone's location/power bases in book 3, chapter 13 or you can set it to do the same for season 3 episode 7. It's actually brilliant.
> 
> http://quartermaester.info/


huh. I always imagined that the Iron Islands were East of the mainland...


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> huh. I always imagined that the Iron Islands were East of the mainland...


I like to imagine that it's a bit like the Isle of Man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2014)

what, full of sister-fingering racists?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 18, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> what, full of sister-fingering racists?



A bit...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> And the guy who plays Varys is definitely indicating that "I'm not a eunuch in real life, you know".


 I haven't seen the telly version, but from the description in the books that _must_ be the Sean Ryder lookalike on the right?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2014)

Wilf said:


> I haven't seen the telly version, but from the description in the books that _must_ be the Sean Ryder lookalike on the right?



You can tell by the Bez-a-like in the Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2014)

briene looks fahbulouse


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> You can tell by the Bez-a-like in the Hawaiian shirt.


 yer twistin me dragon's egg man.  Ccccall the goldcloaks.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2014)

Wilf said:


> yer twistin me dragon's egg man.  Ccccall the goldcloaks.



Seven hells.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2014)

Stoneheart


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Stoneheart


Should go on the spoiler thread I reckon.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 18, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Stoneheart


Is that the Fonz? He - he's jumping..._a shark?_


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> You mean Charles Dance?
> Incredibly famous TV and movie actor Charles Dance?
> British household name, Charles Dance?
> Biggest fucking "name" in the cast (possibly since Sean Bean), Charles Dance?
> ...


...from The Golden Child, with Eddie Murphy.

Fuck that shit, I enjoyed - _enyoed _- that film.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> Interesting that they guy who plays Tywin still has his Icy Stare of Death in this one, even though he's off duty.



And it keeps looking to me like Jamie is totally jealous of cersei and oberyn


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> I'm almost certain this has been posted up before, but it's a great map for getting your head around where everything / everyone is or has been - http://www.sermountaingoat.co.uk/map/versions/speculative_map.jpg
> 
> Doesn't spoil anything either.


i'd put the iron islands much further north than that, looking at the weather.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i'd put the iron islands much further north than that, looking at the weather.


also, always thought bravos was to the south - because the 'dancing master' was quite mediterranean-looking/sounding.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i'd put the iron islands much further north than that, looking at the weather.


The weather looks pretty crap everywhere bar Kings Landing on that island.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 18, 2014)

Winter is coming.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2014)

unrepentant85 said:


> The weather looks pretty crap everywhere bar Kings Landing on that island.


nah - dorne is blates warm.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 18, 2014)

Have we seen Dorne?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2014)

unrepentant85 said:


> Have we seen Dorne?



Nope


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 18, 2014)

unrepentant85 said:


> Have we seen Dorne?


Yeah, she got her tits out in season 1 iirc.


----------



## youngian (Jun 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> You mean Charles Dance?
> Incredibly famous TV and movie actor Charles Dance?
> British household name, Charles Dance?
> Biggest fucking "name" in the cast (possibly since Sean Bean), Charles Dance?
> ...


I was watching the Young Turks GoTs fanboy review in which they described Dance a guy who was in Spy Who Loved Me,  which he wasn't although he played Ian Fleming in Goldeneye (which pre dated the Bond film of the same name). GoTs is a US production for an international audience but it is an additional treat for a British and Irish audience as there is a legendary face we grew up with around every corner.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 19, 2014)

youngian said:


> I was watching the Young Turks GoTs fanboy review in which they described Dance a guy who was in Spy Who Loved Me,  which he wasn't although he played Ian Fleming in Goldeneye (which pre dated the Bond film of the same name). GoTs is a US production for an international audience but it is an additional treat for a British and Irish audience as there is a legendary face we grew up with around every corner.


Yebbut... Charles Dance!

It's not the same league as "ooh, look. It's that bloke out of that thing".   He was in proper, big budget, international-audience stuff.


----------



## youngian (Jun 19, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Yebbut... Charles Dance!
> 
> It's not the same league as "ooh, look. It's that bloke out of that thing".   He was in proper, big budget, international-audience stuff.


He wasn't Inpsector Chisolm or Grouty though.


----------



## thriller (Jun 20, 2014)

How did the Hound know it was Brienne of Tarth when she did not introduce herself as such?????


----------



## Graymalkin (Jun 20, 2014)

He was taking a shit behind a nearby rock and overheard her talking to Arya


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> How did the Hound know it was Brienne of Tarth when she did not introduce herself as such?????


He read the books first


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 20, 2014)

thriller said:


> How did the Hound know it was Brienne of Tarth when she did not introduce herself as such?????



Because she's a seven foot tall warrior woman?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2014)

So they set this whole thing up with the wildlings wantint the freedom to move south beyond the wall, ostensibly to avoid the zombie snowmen.

And then, kuh kuh kuh, that plotline is killed off!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2014)

except, it isn't


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So they set this whole thing up with the wildlings wantint the freedom to move south beyond the wall, ostensibly to avoid the zombie snowmen.
> 
> And then, kuh kuh kuh, that plotline is killed off!


Are you watching the same thing as me?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> Are you watching the same thing as me?


I dont know; are there many different Game Of Thrones shows on tv?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm off out side.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 21, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I'm off out side.


ok then!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't stop watching the youtube ComiGirl reviews of GoT. It's not that she is particularly incisive. But she looks at it from a year 0 non-politics viewpoint and in doing so unearths great truths 'Well cersie, you did an awful job with Joffrey so maybe Tommen would be better off raised by Maegery and Tywin. But y'know, whatever'


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't stop watching the youtube ComiGirl reviews of GoT. It's not that she is particularly incisive. But she looks at it from a year 0 non-politics viewpoint and in doing so unearths great truths 'Well cersie, you did an awful job with Joffrey so maybe Tommen would be better off raised by Maegery and Tywin. But y'know, whatever'


She's brilliant.  I bought that ouse Baratheon thing.   Was thinking about the calendar too.   I was going to post that finale rewind.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah I think she is great too , the history of the houses stuff is excellent , gives you a really good insight


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm increasingly peeved by her "send me money now because I need food" plugging. She actually introduced adbreaks during that ep 10 review - I didn't think that was allowed or even technically possible. The house histories though are fantastic, but I think she's got in trouble for charging for them.

I've noted a definate deterioration in the quality of YT channels over the past couple of months. Videos are shorter, and there is a proliferation of "why am I seemingly not posting any new videos" videos from people for whom *this* is their job but are just too busy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 22, 2014)

There was an ad break in this one as it's 40 mins long rather than the usual 20. It wasn't a problem as it was skippable. 

And tbh she does a lot of research so fair play , IMO


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'm increasingly peeved by her "send me money now because I need food" plugging. She actually introduced adbreaks during that ep 10 review - *I didn't think that was allowed or even technically possible*. The house histories though are fantastic, but I think she's got in trouble for charging for them.
> 
> I've noted a definate deterioration in the quality of YT channels over the past couple of months. Videos are shorter, and there is a proliferation of "why am I seemingly not posting any new videos" videos from people for whom *this* is their job but are just too busy.




how often do you browse youtube? its more than possible. It's being done.

I miss robot


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> how often do you browse youtube?



About four hours a day.


----------



## binka (Jun 22, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> About four hours a day.


are you my 15 year old niece?


----------



## snadge (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So they set this whole thing up with the wildlings wantint the freedom to move south beyond the wall, ostensibly to avoid the zombie snowmen.
> 
> And then, kuh kuh kuh, that plotline is killed off!




Do you spend half the episodes hiding behind the sofa because, really, you seem to miss most of each weeks plot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 23, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> also, always thought bravos was to the south - because the 'dancing master' was quite mediterranean-looking/sounding.



Braavos was founded by refugees fleeing the Valyrian empire which was way off to the south east.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Braavos was founded by refugees fleeing the Valyrian empire which was way off to the south east.


bingo.  thank you, that makes perfect sense!


----------



## thriller (Jun 24, 2014)

2015 is a long way away.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2014)

CBG19's Baratheon video is now on YT for those of you who (like me) wouldn't bung her two bucks for it previously on vimeo. It's slightly spoilery, as is the revised Stark video posted a couple of days ago.

I get the feeling a particular speculative theory is gonna be bandied about pretty freely on many previously spoiler-free locations from here on in


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 27, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> CBG19's Baratheon video is now on YT for those of you who (like me) wouldn't bung her two bucks for it previously on vimeo. It's slightly spoilery, as is the revised Stark video posted a couple of days ago.
> 
> I get the feeling a particular speculative theory is gonna be bandied about pretty freely on many previously spoiler-free locations from here on in


 

Just watched it


----------



## strung out (Jun 27, 2014)

The Starks (and Theon) when they were first cast...


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 27, 2014)

strung out said:


> The Starks (and Theon) when they were first cast...


Who's the one in the glasses?


----------



## strung out (Jun 27, 2014)

Kit Harrington / Jon Snow


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 27, 2014)

Blimey.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2014)

was ace to see a youthful Charles Dance facing of against Eddie Murphy in Golden Child this weekend.

eeeevil lol


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2014)

strung out said:


> The Starks (and Theon) when they were first cast...




Looks like someone has just told Alfie Allen what happens to his character in season 3


----------



## thriller (Jun 30, 2014)

strung out said:


> The Starks (and Theon) when they were first cast...



Alfie looks like Ian Beale.


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## joustmaster (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 10, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> Who's the one in the glasses?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2014)

wrongright on at least three levels


----------



## JimW (Jul 21, 2014)

A bear, a bear, a bearskin


----------



## Wilf (Jul 26, 2014)

Telly v Books - where are we up to?

I've not seen any of the telly GOT, but have been plowing through the books pretty much in tandem I think.  I'm just about to finish A dance with Dragons which is the first part of book 5, but is really a parallel to book 4, a feast of crows (d with d and feast of crows split the characters in half and one tells the story of one lot, the other the rest - inc a few new ones).  I know Martin got some bad reviews for doing that - does the telly combine d with d and feast of crows?  And is that where the telly is up to now i.e. there's only After the Feast to do (along with Martin's as yet unpublished final (?) volume)?


----------



## belboid (Jul 26, 2014)

New characters cast

http://www.theguardian.com/culture/...hrones-announces-new-season-five-cast-members


----------



## Wilf (Jul 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> New characters cast
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/culture/...hrones-announces-new-season-five-cast-members


Ah, that (the list of new characters) pretty much answers my question.  I'm still ahead of the telly version.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> New characters cast
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/culture/...hrones-announces-new-season-five-cast-members



No mention of any cold locations, just Croatia and Spain 

I hope they don't follow book four and leave out Dany, Jon and Tyrion's storylines from season five.


----------



## belboid (Jul 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I hope they don't follow book four and out Dany, Jon and Tyrion's storylines from season five.


Not a chance they'd dare!


----------



## Wilf (Jul 26, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> No mention of any cold locations, just Croatia and Spain
> 
> I hope they don't follow book four and leave out Dany, Jon and Tyrion's storylines from season five.


the new cast members list suggests they are following the books. I'd have thought they might not have done given that splitting the 2 sets of characters/storylines apparently got some poor reviews for those books.  To me it read like he'd simply got too many stories on the go and went for a fairly unsubtle solution.  Still, good reads.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2014)

Wilf said:


> the new cast members list suggests they are following the books. I'd have thought they might not have done given that splitting the 2 sets of characters/storylines apparently got some poor reviews for those books.  To me it read like he'd simply got too many stories on the go and went for a fairly unsubtle solution.  Still, good reads.



Martin says he had to split the storylines apart because his original draft of AFFC was too long to print. Why he couldn't have just chopped it up into separate volumes like the third book I've no idea, but the end result is that neither AFFC or ADWD hangs together as a book in its own right the way the previous ones do. 

That said, I still have faith that the TV show people can untangle the whole thing successfully and make it all work on the screen.


----------



## Santino (Jul 26, 2014)

Dr Bashir


----------



## thriller (Jul 26, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


>




so? sounds shit. not sure why the fuck everyone is going mental over this crap.


----------



## thriller (Jul 26, 2014)

the fact that they have caste the martells, leads me to believe that they will focus on Dorne a great deal in next season, thus allowing time for the next book to come out. Don't like the idea of the show getting way too far a head of the books.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 26, 2014)

thriller said:


> so? sounds shit. not sure why the fuck everyone is going mental over this crap.



^^^ This

Baggashite!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2014)

Jonathan Pryce as 



Spoiler: character name



The High Sparrow


 that's _perfect _


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Jonathan Pryce as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's also not a spoiler


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> it's also not a spoiler


 
The character hasn't been mentioned yet in the show as far as I'm aware, just erring on the side of caution.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2014)

so it cant spoil anything then, can it?  Readers will know he's coming,. non-readers will just go 'what a silly name'


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2014)

belboid said:


> so it cant spoil anything then, can it?  Readers will know he's coming,. non-readers will just go 'what a silly name'


 
Maybe, maybe not, some people see spoiler free as not even watching trailers or wanting to know anything about what's coming.

YMMV.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

the baratheon scion (who is actually a product of lannister incest) is very comely.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2014)

Bit weird dude, she's like 15.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Bit weird dude, she's like 15.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Bit weird dude, she's like 15.


14, actually!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2014)

jesus christ I'll just sign the register now then. I'n my defence m'lud it was a 15 second clip in a video on io9.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha 

I want to see the clip, now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> the baratheon scion (who is actually a product of lannister incest) is very comely.


]

The daily mail finds it's newest subscriber


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p0249fwp/edinburgh-festivals-2014-george-rr-martin

40 mins interview at edinboro with rr martin


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheers DC


----------



## thriller (Aug 18, 2014)

one of the new caste died after filming his first scene. sad.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 18, 2014)

Wilko may be on his way back.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/500834/Wilko-Johnson-planning-Game-of-Thrones-return


----------



## Wilf (Aug 19, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Wilko may be on his way back.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/500834/Wilko-Johnson-planning-Game-of-Thrones-return


Fuck, I assumed he'd died! Remember him doing his 'final tour' a couple of years ago (had forgotten he was in GoT).


----------



## Libertad (Aug 19, 2014)

I suspect that Wilko is more alive than you or me Wilf


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2014)

thriller said:


> one of the new caste died after filming his first scene. sad.


Have some respect, man!
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...ed-at-funeral-in-northern-island-9668881.html


----------



## Wilf (Aug 19, 2014)

Libertad said:


> I suspect that Wilko is more alive than you or me Wilf


 Hope he gets back to gigging, I was really sorry to miss that tour.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 19, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Hope he gets back to gigging, I was really sorry to miss that tour.



I saw him in November playing in Norman Watt Roy's band, he was excellent and seemed to have more energy when playing than when I chatted to him waiting outside the gents before the gig. The bloke's a fucking star and to decline chemo or radiotherapy was a brave though understandable decision imo. Long live Wilko.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure any decision made about cancer treatment is 'brave'. I would hesitate to use word at all when talking about it.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 19, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure any decision made about cancer treatment is 'brave'. I would hesitate to use word at all when talking about it.



Actually I agree with you OU, it was lazy of me. Coincidently I was just listening to Word of Mouth on Radio4 addressing this very issue.



> The writer Graham Joyce presents a personal exploration of the language around cancer, and the ways in which we try to make sense of it for ourselves.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04dm87k

Apologies for the derail.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 29, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Oh yeah I think that was the one I was thinking of. I forgot about buffy and bladerunner.


Even worse, it seems everyone has forgotten Plunkett and McClain.


----------



## strung out (Sep 16, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Actually I agree with you OU, it was lazy of me. Coincidently I was just listening to Word of Mouth on Radio4 addressing this very issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derail again, but the author in that Radio 4 piece died of cancer himself last week. Terribly sad, he was one of my favourite authors.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 13, 2014)

Theyre filming the new season in andalusia and were doing some filming in the alcázar and various gardens.

So the bloke who plays Jamie Lannister turns up late or in the wrong place, n gets directed to the entrance. Where he is completely not recognised, denied speedy entry and told to wait in the queue with the tourists. He only managed to get in, and to the film set, once he had paid his 9€ entry fee!! Hahaha.

A Lannister always pays his debts.


----------

